# June 2015 189 Visa Applicants



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi guys, I have lodged my visa today. A shout out to all applicants in the month of June 2015. :juggle:


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

Great.
i am too ready with everything in place.
Gods knows what is that the Agent is taking 15 days to verify the forms and docs. 

Does it really needs so many days.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

My agent took around 10 days to verify..Although I dont know why they extend that much.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi guys, I am going to talk to my agent tomorrow regarding the uploading of documents. I have applied visa but my agent is waiting for god knows what, to upload the docs. So I am going tomorrow, will use the information I got from this site, to convince them to start uploading. Thanks for everyone's exceptional help.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

PABansod said:


> Hi guys, I am going to talk to my agent tomorrow regarding the uploading of documents. I have applied visa but my agent is waiting for god knows what, to upload the docs. So I am going tomorrow, will use the information I got from this site, to convince them to start uploading. Thanks for everyone's exceptional help.


Hi,
Were you able lodge visa finally?

Mine still pending.
I'm loosing patience now.

May b a matter of couple days.


----------



## jagjeetsingh507 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> Great.
> i am too ready with everything in place.
> Gods knows what is that the Agent is taking 15 days to verify the forms and docs.
> 
> Does it really needs so many days.



Dear Hiraman, Actually some of the consultants having 3-4 stages verification process like Junior Team, Senior Team, Case officers, Case managers.

i think thats why they are taking 10-15 days for the same.

regards
Jagjeet


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

Eventually the fees are paid n i become a part of june visa applicant.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello All,

I have submitted my EOI with 65 points on June 9th.

However, DIBP carried out their first rounds of invite for this month on 5th June instead of today and the 2nd round is scheduled for 19th June. Also the they have mentioned that they would be inviting only500 candidates in these rounds instead of 2000 in the earlier ones.

What are my chances of getting the invite on 19th June.

Also is there any way, I can see how many candidates are present in 263111 with 65 or more points.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 65 points on June 9th.
> 
> ...


As per the skill select site as of 8th May 1379 were issued of the total 25130 EOI. If you take the percentage, it comes down to roughly 20-25 invitations for the last round. If there are no 70 pointers and very few 65, you should have a good chance.
My theory could be all wrong, this is just a guess work.


----------



## pumbaa_g (Apr 23, 2015)

Sailing in the same boat, applied for EOI with 65 points on 10th June under Anzsco: 263111


----------



## melsyd0617 (Jun 10, 2015)

Me too I have applied on June 8 for 263111 claiming 65pts.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> Hi,
> Were you able lodge visa finally?
> 
> Mine still pending.
> ...


I finally uploaded documents. PCCs are in process, so a few of in progress documents are pending, but most of them are uploaded. Have you lodged?


----------



## Zimmy09 (Jun 20, 2015)

263111 got invitation on 2,June paid diac fees 17,June applied AFP today.
Pcc booked 25,jun
Medicals 24,jun


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi all! Joining this thread. Submitted 189 visa application today.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Hi all! Joining this thread. Submitted 189 visa application today.


All the best mate!!


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

PABansod said:


> I finally uploaded documents. PCCs are in process, so a few of in progress documents are pending, but most of them are uploaded. Have you lodged?


Yup. Visa lodged on 12 June and all documents uploaded. Preparing for documents before freezing pcc date as my resident address different than PP. Will coordinate with agent for medical.

Did u lodge?


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

All Computer network and systems applicants please join http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-263111-a.html#/forumsite/20560/topics/721506


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> Yup. Visa lodged on 12 June and all documents uploaded. Preparing for documents before freezing pcc date as my resident address different than PP. Will coordinate with agent for medical.
> 
> Did u lodge?


I lodged. Applied for PCC with different address in PP and current. Finished the meeting with the PSK office day before yesterday. Waiting for next steps.

How are you planning to do medicals? My agent is still bent on waiting for CO to provide HAP ID. Can you tell me how you found HAP ID? I read somewhere on immi site that if you have lodged visa, it is better to wait for CO to ask for medicals, and then you take the tests. If your agent provides you HAP ID, can you tell me how you obtained it? Thanks.


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

PABansod said:


> I lodged. Applied for PCC with different address in PP and current. Finished the meeting with the PSK office day before yesterday. Waiting for next steps.
> 
> How are you planning to do medicals? My agent is still bent on waiting for CO to provide HAP ID. Can you tell me how you found HAP ID? I read somewhere on immi site that if you have lodged visa, it is better to wait for CO to ask for medicals, and then you take the tests. If your agent provides you HAP ID, can you tell me how you obtained it? Thanks.


You can generate HAP Id from immi account also. There should be a option for get your medicals along with document upload form.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

amzamz said:


> You can generate HAP Id from immi account also. There should be a option for get your medicals along with document upload form.


Will look into the site. Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Under every applicant, there is the health link which gives you the eMedical form to fill up and print along with the HAP ID. You don't have to wait for CO to come and ask for it.

>>>>
*Health requirement - examinations required*
This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organise these health examinations.

*Organise your health examinations*

Once this person's health examinations results have been assessed by the department this page will be updated to reflect this.
*Note:* If this person does not complete the required health examinations the visa application can be refused.
<<<<


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

PABansod said:


> I lodged. Applied for PCC with different address in PP and current. Finished the meeting with the PSK office day before yesterday. Waiting for next steps.
> 
> How are you planning to do medicals? My agent is still bent on waiting for CO to provide HAP ID. Can you tell me how you found HAP ID? I read somewhere on immi site that if you have lodged visa, it is better to wait for CO to ask for medicals, and then you take the tests. If your agent provides you HAP ID, can you tell me how you obtained it? Thanks.


What documents did you present for PCC and which location?


----------



## samlogic (Mar 3, 2014)

*189 - 60 points 2611*

Hello Guys

I submitted eoi in May 15' with 60 points - 2611

Any chance to get invitation in july, august or sept ?


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> What documents did you present for PCC and which location?


I gave passport, photo and had only one id proof, ie. bank pass book. But I am living here for less than 1 year, so now I have been asked to show a NOC, Property Tax bill for house, light bill etc. I am trying to get everything ready by day after tomorrow. :fingerscrossed::juggle:


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

PABansod said:


> I gave passport, photo and had only one id proof, ie. bank pass book. But I am living here for less than 1 year, so now I have been asked to show a NOC, Property Tax bill for house, light bill etc. I am trying to get everything ready by day after tomorrow. :fingerscrossed::juggle:


Cool,
I've already got Society NOC though been living at present address for 4 years. I also have passbook. I've booked for pcc on 30 June. Finger crossed.
Where do you live.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> Cool,
> I've already got Society NOC though been living at present address for 4 years. I also have passbook. I've booked for pcc on 30 June. Finger crossed.
> Where do you live.


What was the content of your NOC? On Stamp paper?
All the best!
I live at Surat. You?


----------



## shebeast (Jun 28, 2015)

I lodged mine on 26th June


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

*Medical Centres in India?*

Hi all,

I am looking for a list of medical centres in MH, India. The immi page (India) seems to be pointing at Visa Application Centres and not Medical Centres/ Panel Physicians. Please help me with a link of authorized medical centres.

TIA,
KeeDa


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

KeeDa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking for a list of medical centres in MH, India. The immi page (India) seems to be pointing at Visa Application Centres and not Medical Centres/ Panel Physicians. Please help me with a link of authorized medical centres.
> 
> ...


You need to scroll down. 

Ruby Hall Nursing Home (Pune)
Sanjiwani Chikitsa Kendra (Nagpur)
Sarda Imaging & Clinic (Nagpur)
Clinical Diagnostic Centre (Mumbai)
Lilavati Hospital & Research Centre (Mumbai)
Rele Clinic (Mumbai)


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi guys,

Its past 12:00 AM in Canberra, and officially July 1, 2015. Please post if you are getting grants or CO communication. Also, if you are active on this tracker, please update if you have started receiving grants so we can calculate the delay, if any, through this week.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277

Thank you and All the Best!


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

Hi,

I have submitted EOI on 16th June with 65 points for Software Engineer (261313).

Can i expect invitation on 6th July round?

Thanks.
John


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

John_dh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 16th June with 65 points for Software Engineer (261313).
> 
> ...


This is a thread for those who have applied for the visa in June. Better try posting in the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-2126.html

As for your question- with 65 points there are pretty good chances in July. If not July, then you should get invited most definitely in August. The problem is we that we will never know how many applicants with 65 and more points are there in the queue before you, so we can only guess.


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

Thanks Keeda!! For your reply, lets wait and see.


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Friends,

Did any of you (applied in June) contacted by CO.


----------



## wilken (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi,

No reply from CO yet (received 190 invitation on 4th June)


Wilken


----------



## pumbaa_g (Apr 23, 2015)

Applied on 28th....


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

At least 3 applicants who lodged on 08-May have received their grants today. We are not that far.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

I lodged my visa application on 18 June 2015. Good Luck to everyone.

Subscribed to this thread.


----------



## cloudsec (Jul 2, 2015)

Subscribing to this forum. Application Lodged on 5-Jun-2015. Good Luck Everyone. Its coming!!!


----------



## cloudsec (Jul 2, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> At least 3 applicants who lodged on 08-May have received their grants today. We are not that far.


Hey KeeDa - I saw one applied on 11-May-2015 and got today (2-Jul-2015). You have 75 EOI points, I am sure you will be one of the first among us to get it! And that would be a great start to this forum members  Start the celebration mate! . You will miss India a lot once you land in Aussie! I've stayed in Melbourne for couple of years and missed India like anything  Especially food


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

cloudsec said:


> Hey KeeDa - I saw one applied on 11-May-2015 and got today (2-Jul-2015). You have 75 EOI points, I am sure you will be one of the first among us to get it! And that would be a great start to this forum members  Start the celebration mate! . You will miss India a lot once you land in Aussie! I've stayed in Melbourne for couple of years and missed India like anything  Especially food


ha ha... I wish that would happen. But, I haven't uploaded a single document yet. Just paid the fees. Will upload all this weekend, and I plan to wait for my Indian PCC and Medicals until CO asks for it. So, it would in fact be the exact opposite of what you said- I might be the last one in this group to get the grant. Moreover, I don't think 75 points has to do anything with it. The points are just a means to get your foot in the door. Once you are inside, everyone is equal to the system.

Edit: Won't miss the food for sure. Wife is a chef! :becky:


----------



## Zimmy09 (Jun 20, 2015)

Pcc submitted date will be the visa lodge date I guess,every one here try to update pcc first so that you will be in queu.
Paid diac fees June 12 submitted pcc jun 24 with 65 points 263111.
Hope we all June applicants get co contact rocket fast as processing is fast.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

dineshngct said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Did any of you (applied in June) contacted by CO.


No buddy, no contact from CO yet. But a 20th May application got a grant today. So another 10-15 days, grants should start for June applicants.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello all,

Need some help. Can you login to skillselect (note: skillselect and not immi account) and help me with my query here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-even-after-paying-visa-fees.html#post7571810*

TIA.


----------



## rkbplg (Jul 5, 2015)

*Medical and PCC*

Hello Guys,

I am new to this forum.

Just got the invitation today for 189.

I am thinking about the next stages and looking at the various forums and comments getting worried especially about PCC.

If any of you have experience in below points, could you please share your experience:

1) I am in UK since last couple of years. I have an Indian passport and the address on the passport is where I lived for several years before moving to UK. How easy / difficult it is to get PCC from UK? Would you suggest to get the PCC done first and lodge VISA application afterwards?

2) Regarding medical tests, the cost of getting this done in UK is exorbitant. I read on Oz site that this may not be needed and would be advised after lodging the visa application. How much are the charges for this in India? Do we have to get this done even for children under 8?


Thanks a lot for your comments. 

P.S: I understand the trend is to put the signature to help other fellows, but this being my first message I can't set my signature so just putting the details here:

189 | 261313 | IELTS 7+ | EOI: 65 points 15.06.2015 | Invited: 06.07.2015 | Visa Applied: XX-XX-2015 | PCC1: XX-XX-2015 | PCC2: XX-XX-2015 | PCC Home Country: XX-XX-2015 | Medicals: XX-XX-2015 | Grant: XX-XX-2015 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rkbplg said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> ...


#1- First lodge visa and give it around 30 days before starting the PCC and Medicals. Check the local Indian consulate website regarding getting the Indian PCC. Unless you find out that the PCC could take more than 2 months, I suggest you do it later after lodging the visa.

#2: No matter what the site says, the medicals have to be done. Charges vary by small amounts between clinics/ cities, but it is roughly around 12K INR for 2 adults and one child. Yes, children too have to get the medicals done.


----------



## rkbplg (Jul 5, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> #1- First lodge visa and give it around 30 days before starting the PCC and Medicals. Check the local Indian consulate website regarding getting the Indian PCC. Unless you find out that the PCC could take more than 2 months, I suggest you do it later after lodging the visa.
> 
> #2: No matter what the site says, the medicals have to be done. Charges vary by small amounts between clinics/ cities, but it is roughly around 12K INR for 2 adults and one child. Yes, children too have to get the medicals done.




Thanks KeeDaa ..


----------



## Abhishek1984 (Jun 5, 2015)

Applied and paid and uploaded all the document as I am in 485 done medical n Pcc so what u guys think about getting grant in the end of july..


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Abhishek1984 said:


> Applied and paid and uploaded all the document as I am in 485 done medical n Pcc so what u guys think about getting grant in the end of july..


12 months Temporary graduate visa processing times


----------



## Abhishek1984 (Jun 5, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> Abhishek1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Applied and paid and uploaded all the document as I am in 485 done medical n Pcc so what u guys think about getting grant in the end of july..
> ...


I already have 485 visa and applied in 189


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Friends,

Did any of the June applicants called DIBP to check the status. 

Did any one got the info on current processing application date.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

I posted this on the main thread. Reposting here:



KeeDa said:


> Am I correct in assuming that 189 applicants who lodged on or before 01.May.2015 have been allocated to processing teams --> *Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications* (table _GSM SkillSelect allocation information_)


----------



## cloudsec (Jul 2, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I posted this on the main thread. Reposting here:


Hey KeeDa - Is there a way to know if my application is allocated to processing team?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

cloudsec said:


> Hey KeeDa - Is there a way to know if my application is allocated to processing team?


I am not too sure about this- but if you cannot upload documents anymore, then this can be an indication that it is allocated and if any further documentation required, they will email and ask for it. Maybe the status changes too... not too sure, but I've read mixed thoughts about this. Maybe someone who has been through the entire process can comment. I too would like to know a sure shot way of knowing that a CO/ team has been allocated to the application.


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

I completed my medical on this week by the emedical agent. Currently, when i click to Health link, it shows the following message-
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.

Does it mean, my reports have been submitted properly? Can anyone please confirm ?

Another thing is, i didnt notice if it has been there from earlier, but today i noticed that under my Health link button, there is a new text:
Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant...

Does that mean they started processing my application or it is there for all of you as well?

Thanks,
Iftekhar

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## cloudsec (Jul 2, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I am not too sure about this- but if you cannot upload documents anymore, then this can be an indication that it is allocated and if any further documentation required, they will email and ask for it. Maybe the status changes too... not too sure, but I've read mixed thoughts about this. Maybe someone who has been through the entire process can comment. I too would like to know a sure shot way of knowing that a CO/ team has been allocated to the application.


Thanks Keeda - I have asked this question in 189 gang forum


----------



## cloudsec (Jul 2, 2015)

Folks.. Go through this link and download the ppt. It has good info on immi account and underlying details...

http://www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Documents/immiaccount-enhancements.pptx


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

An onshore 189 applicant who lodged on 12-May and submitted PCC and Medicals 10 days later has received the grant today. So, we are not that far :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Abhishek1984 (Jun 5, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> An onshore 189 applicant who lodged on 12-May and submitted PCC and Medicals 10 days later has received the grant today. So, we are not that far


Me too hope that but I have applied on 21st june so I think I may get grant on last of july or 1st week on Aug..as I am onshore applicant. My fren got grant within 1 month


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi guys,
My sis-law-in just got grant of visa 189 today very soon after* calling DIBP*. I suggested her to do so based on the feedback from folks here. So it looks like calling DIBP really works. Btw, she lodged application in mid April, got CO's request for more doc on 29 May. 
Anyways, I'm not calling too soon since I just lodged mine on 22nd June.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Laxie said:


> Hi guys,
> My sis-law-in just got grant of visa 189 today very soon after* calling DIBP*. I suggested her to do so based on the feedback from folks here. So it looks like calling DIBP really works. Btw, she lodged application in mid April, got CO's request for more doc on 29 May.
> Anyways, I'm not calling too soon since I just lodged mine on 22nd June.


Congrats to your SIL. We both have the same lodged-date.
What exactly were the requested docs?


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

The request doc was her marriage certificate with my brother, who is already a PR in Australia since last May. She applied PR on her own without any sponsorship from my brother, but dunno why CO asked for marriage certificate.


----------



## Abhishek1984 (Jun 5, 2015)

Did anyone got grant applied onshore on june.


----------



## jaiboy (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi All

Any june applicants got CO assigned or grant issued at this time?

Thanks
Jai


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

No update for me. Intending to wait until mid August, then making call to DIBP as people here do. This wait is really killing me


----------



## wiseman_eagle (May 30, 2015)

Just called dibp and they advised that they working on may applicants.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

wiseman_eagle said:


> Just called dibp and they advised that they working on may applicants.


Hey mate, did you talk to them about the EOI that got invited twice?


----------



## Ravi1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi,

I have question on medicals. Can we go for medicals after applying for visa or do we need to wait for CO ? My application was filed on 23rd June but looks like most of them are applying with medicals. Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## jaiboy (Jul 9, 2015)

No need to wait for case officer. You can complete medicals after lodging the application. On an average it takes 45+ days to get the case officer assigned so you could finish your medicals after two or three weeks from the date of visa lodging date.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have completed all documentation work. Since I am a June applicant, I wonder if they will complete ALL pre-May applicants before moving on to June. Anyone have any updates for June applicants. Mine is 1st June.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

PABansod said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have completed all documentation work. Since I am a June applicant, I wonder if they will complete ALL pre-May applicants before moving on to June. Anyone have any updates for June applicants. Mine is 1st June.


I don't think so. We don't know how exactly they process, but on other threads I got to see that some applicants from April or May got their grants while some from March are still waiting. Also, someone from around 12'th May had called and was informed that his application has not been allocated to anyone yet. So, I guess there is still a few weeks at least until they reach our applications.


----------



## murali1201 (Apr 22, 2015)

Dear All,

Even i filled my visa on 15th june 2015. CO not yet assigned.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS: 16th jan 2015, PTE-A - march 10th 2015( S-90,R 84, L-79, W-75), EOI applied : 12th March 2015 ( 60 points). Invitation received ( 24th April 2015) , Visa lodged : 15th june 2015, CO: :fingerscrossed:, Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

murali1201 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Even i filled my visa on 15th june 2015. CO not yet assigned.
> 
> ...


Mine is12 June. CO not yet


----------



## Angelar1975 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I lodged my application on June 1st. Had my police check and medical completed before I lodged. I went through an agent so I can check my status online.... I'm so anxious to get my visa... I hope I hear soon


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Angelar1975 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I lodged my application on June 1st. Had my police check and medical completed before I lodged. I went through an agent so I can check my status online.... I'm so anxious to get my visa... I hope I hear soon


Hi Angelar, I also applied on 1st June, and all documents are uploaded. I think June has officially started receiving grants, as the other threads have some people updating, one of them being 5th June applicant. All the best and Fingers crossed.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Zimmy09 said:


> Pcc submitted date will be the visa lodge date I guess,every one here try to update pcc first so that you will be in queu.
> Paid diac fees June 12 submitted pcc jun 24 with 65 points 263111.
> Hope we all June applicants get co contact rocket fast as processing is fast.


Hi

I am from 190 visa may applicants. Just saw this msg that states that visa lodge date will be the date when one uploads the PCC.? Is that true.? 

I thought the day you submit the application and pay the fees is the lodge ment date.? 

Can someone please clarify for me.. ? 

Appreciate inputs.
Amit


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Visa fees payment date is your visa lodgement date.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Visa fees payment date is your visa lodgement date.


Appreciate for confirmation keeda ☺


----------



## eagereagle (Jul 18, 2015)

I am also expecting 189 soon, PCC and Medicals are uploaded.


----------



## varshatyagi (Jun 23, 2015)

We too have lodged our 189 on 20th June 2015, uploaded all the required documents including pcc and meds! Fingers crossed now:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Angelar1975 (Jul 18, 2015)

I applied with 70 points..... Do you know if this makes a difference with how quickly visas are granted?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Angelar1975 said:


> I applied with 70 points..... Do you know if this makes a difference with how quickly visas are granted?


I don't think so. Once you are invited, the points are irrelevant. Instead, I believe, it depends on how quickly you complete your application before others.


----------



## varshatyagi (Jun 23, 2015)

Is anybody (June applicant) planing to call DIBP?


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

varshatyagi said:


> Is anybody (June applicant) planing to call DIBP?


I am planning to call. But I am not sure what to expect from the call. Will it help or not.


----------



## jaiboy (Jul 9, 2015)

Even I am waiting for CO assignment. I lodged on 30th May. Called last Friday and a person was very calm and took the phone - confirmed that the CO allocation is yet to happen. Continuing my waiting 



murali1201 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Even i filled my visa on 15th june 2015. CO not yet assigned.


----------



## varshatyagi (Jun 23, 2015)

*Dibp!*



PABansod said:


> I am planning to call. But I am not sure what to expect from the call. Will it help or not.



There is nothing we can expect as the purpose to call DIBP is just to enquire that's it! It's just that by calling them we get fair idea for our application! Isn't it? 
Please share ur experience if you call? Btw when are you planing to call?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

I am uploading all my documents in one-shot now. Haven't uploaded anything at all yet.

Can someone please tell me that after having uploaded everything, should I be clicking the "Submit Application" button seen on the front page (the page where we land after login)?

Thanks,
KeeDa.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I am uploading all my documents in one-shot now. Haven't uploaded anything at all yet.
> 
> Can someone please tell me that after having uploaded everything, should I be clicking the "Submit Application" button seen on the front page (the page where we land after login)?
> 
> ...


I thought when you submit application then only you get ack receipt.? 

I uploaded a few docs like form 80 pcv and mess only after application was submitted....


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

apatnia said:


> I thought when you submit application then only you get ack receipt.?
> 
> I uploaded a few docs like form 80 pcv and mess only after application was submitted....


You get the ACK and receipt when you pay for the visa fees (i.e. lodge the visa). Then, inside the application, there are options to upload documents. But, if you do a fresh login to your immiaccount, you will see your application listed in the table, with a checkbox besides it, and a button below it saying "Submit Application"


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> You get the ACK and receipt when you pay for the visa fees (i.e. lodge the visa). Then, inside the application, there are options to upload documents. But, if you do a fresh login to your immiaccount, you will see your application listed in the table, with a checkbox besides it, and a button below it saying "Submit Application"


KeeDa 

But that is always there. And status shoes Application received.

In your case does the application status show something else. ? 

Amit


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> You get the ACK and receipt when you pay for the visa fees (i.e. lodge the visa). Then, inside the application, there are options to upload documents. But, if you do a fresh login to your immiaccount, you will see your application listed in the table, with a checkbox besides it, and a button below it saying "Submit Application"


In. My case as below it shows a table

Application documents

Application submitted	25 May 2015	
Application fee paid	25 May 2015	

And there a paragraph that says something like "your application has been submitted to dept..etc....."

Does it say something else for.you.? 
Amit


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

apatnia said:


> In. My case as below it shows a table
> 
> Application documents
> 
> ...


It shows the same to me... as follows:

Application submitted	22 Jun 2015	View application
Application fee paid	22 Jun 2015	View receipt

I am not talking about this page, but the landing page (the one that comes up immediately after you login) where your visa application is listed (in a grid) with a checkbox on the leftmost column and "Action" on the rightmost column, and below this listing is "Submit Application" button.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> It shows the same to me... as follows:
> 
> Application submitted	22 Jun 2015	View application
> Application fee paid	22 Jun 2015	View receipt
> ...


Yea but when I click on it. It says application already submitted


When we upload documents then we just keep uploading that's it.

Once done uploading we need not do anything.

Just ensure that the doc you are uploading keep appearing in the list of documents attached section below under each applicant that's it.

Point is when we are uploading documents we need not submit the app again.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

apatnia said:


> Yea but when I click on it. It says application already submitted
> 
> 
> When we upload documents then we just keep uploading that's it.
> ...


Thanks. About 2 hours since I started and I am almost done with all documents for all 3 applicants. However, I made a mistake. At one point, instead of "Qualifications- Overseas Evidence of", I selected "Qualifications- Australian Evidence of". I immediately realized this, but it was too late. So, although I have re-uploaded the document under the right category again, I guess I will now have to deal with Form 1023.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Also, I did not upload anything against "Birth or Age, Evidence of". All I have is my passport as an evidence, but that document has already been uploaded under the "Travel, Passport" category. Neither my SSC marksheet nor the SSC certificate shows my DOB, and I don't have SSC LC. Should I just leave it as-is? Others that are listed and remain as-is are "Character, Evidence of", "Health, Evidence of", and "Work Experience- Australian, Evidence of".


----------



## pumbaa_g (Apr 23, 2015)

You need to show proof of DOB, if you dont have a SSLC then try and get your Birth Certificate. You can get your Birth certificate from the hospital/Govt Office of the locality where you were born. I know the process for Delhi and Bangalore on how to get this but other places not so sure.

Worst case scenario you may need to give an Affidavit


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

pumbaa_g said:


> You need to show proof of DOB, if you dont have a SSLC then try and get your Birth Certificate. You can get your Birth certificate from the hospital/Govt Office of the locality where you were born. I know the process for Delhi and Bangalore on how to get this but other places not so sure.
> 
> Worst case scenario you may need to give an Affidavit


Are you sure about this? Somewhere I've read that for us, who are born before 1989, we can do away with the birth certificate. Moreover, I've already uploaded my passport (which is listed as one of the document sub-types for "Birth or Age, Evidence of") as well as my UUID (National Identity card- which too is listed as one of the document sub-types for "Birth or Age, Evidence of").


----------



## pumbaa_g (Apr 23, 2015)

Not 1989 exactly, if you were born at home or not born in a hospital then you can do away with the birth certificate. In this case you can write an affidavit confirming the same with your parents as witness's etc. I had a huge issue with my Birth certificate some time back so I got it done from Delhi. In Bangalore as well its not that complicated to get


----------



## cloudsec (Jul 2, 2015)

varshatyagi said:


> Is anybody (June applicant) planing to call DIBP?


Hi - I called up today (applied on 5th June) and I was asked when was the last communication or has there been any request from CO? I said, have not heard after filing
the application on 5th June. Immediately I was asked to wait and refer to their website for further info. Looks like they might not have started working on June applications with real force and might be cleaning up backlog. Also I was told that if there is nothing required a decision will be made else CO will request for info.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

cloudsec said:


> Hi - I called up today (applied on 5th June) and I was asked when was the last communication or has there been any request from CO? I said, have not heard after filing
> the application on 5th June. Immediately I was asked to wait and refer to their website for further info. Looks like they might not have started working on June applications with real force and might be cleaning up backlog. Also I was told that if there is nothing required a decision will be made else CO will request for info.


Hi cloudsec 

Looks like the guy who picked up wasn't very happy on getting your call. ? 

Did he sound sarcastic? 

Amit


----------



## cloudsec (Jul 2, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Hi cloudsec
> 
> Looks like the guy who picked up wasn't very happy on getting your call. ?
> 
> ...


Hi Amit - Not really. I did not feel so. In fact when I thanked him and about to hang up the call, he interrupted gave me some more info like go through the web site, wait for CO to be assigned (if nothing needed then direct decision will be made). Sure, he 'might' be reading the script, but his tone was fine.


----------



## Vkind (May 13, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I submitted the visa application on 05/06/2015. Front loaded the documents by 25/06/2015 including Form 80.

Status of my application has not changed yet. Still awaiting.

All the best to all your outcomes.


----------



## varshatyagi (Jun 23, 2015)

cloudsec said:


> Hi - I called up today (applied on 5th June) and I was asked when was the last communication or has there been any request from CO? I said, have not heard after filing
> the application on 5th June. Immediately I was asked to wait and refer to their website for further info. Looks like they might not have started working on June applications with real force and might be cleaning up backlog. Also I was told that if there is nothing required a decision will be made else CO will request for info.



Hey clodsec! 
Great that u called! So it seems that all we have to do is wait wait wait urrgghhhhhh!


----------



## Angelar1975 (Jul 18, 2015)

I got my visa today!!!!!!!! I lodged June 1st! So excited!!!


----------



## Angelar1975 (Jul 18, 2015)

And my immigration lawyer had checked today and the status had said "unchanged".... So if yours says that, you could be getting your visa any moment too!


----------



## Abhishek1984 (Jun 5, 2015)

Angelar1975 said:


> And my immigration lawyer had checked today and the status had said "unchanged".... So if yours says that, you could be getting your visa any moment too!


Did u applied onshore or offshore. .


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Angelar1975 said:


> I got my visa today!!!!!!!! I lodged June 1st! So excited!!!


Very nice!! Congratulations and all the best!!


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Congrats!! All the best..



Angelar1975 said:


> I got my visa today!!!!!!!! I lodged June 1st! So excited!!!


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Angelar1975 said:


> I got my visa today!!!!!!!! I lodged June 1st! So excited!!!


Congrats to you buddy. Please let me know if you had contacted them anytime in the last few weeks? When was the last document of yours uploaded?

I have also lodged on June 1st, but there is no change yet.


----------



## Angelar1975 (Jul 18, 2015)

I applied offshore and didn't contact them once


----------



## Angelar1975 (Jul 18, 2015)

All of my documents were front loaded before the 1st


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Angelar1975 said:


> All of my documents were front loaded before the 1st


I think the fact that your documents were uploaded early, helped you a lot. All the best for the future.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry Did not get you.
How can you upload the documents before lodging your VISA.
if you lodged your VISA on 1st then that means document uploading would be after that ?

or I am getting something wrong here.



Angelar1975 said:


> All of my documents were front loaded before the 1st


----------



## Vkind (May 13, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Sorry Did not get you.
> How can you upload the documents before lodging your VISA.
> if you lodged your VISA on 1st then that means document uploading would be after that ?
> 
> or I am getting something wrong here.


that's right Suku.. I suppose so..


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi guys, I got a request for Form 80 for me and for my spouse under separate titles in the information request document. Does this mean, two Form 80 forms should be filled or only one? Please assist guys.


----------



## Vkind (May 13, 2015)

PABansod said:


> Hi guys, I got a request for Form 80 for me and for my spouse under separate titles in the information request document. Does this mean, two Form 80 forms should be filled or only one? Please assist guys.


It seems like they are requesting for two form 80, one for you and another for your spouse. Better to send them one each form 80 for you and your spouse to avoid another request from CO.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Vkind said:


> It seems like they are requesting for two form 80, one for you and another for your spouse. Better to send them one each form 80 for you and your spouse to avoid another request from CO.


Thanks, Will start filling everything.


----------



## cloudsec (Jul 2, 2015)

PABansod said:


> Hi guys, I got a request for Form 80 for me and for my spouse under separate titles in the information request document. Does this mean, two Form 80 forms should be filled or only one? Please assist guys.


Hey PABansod - Just for my info wanted to know... so when they requested for some info, the status got changed from "Application Received" to "Information Requested" under your immi login account?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

This is good news about a June applicant having received the grant and another one's case being allocated (requested for Form80).


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

cloudsec said:


> Hey PABansod - Just for my info wanted to know... so when they requested for some info, the status got changed from "Application Received" to "Information Requested" under your immi login account?


I am going through an agent. I am assuming it did change on the site to Information Requested.


----------



## Vkind (May 13, 2015)

PABansod said:


> I am going through an agent. I am assuming it did change on the site to Information Requested.


Sorry to say this, but the agents should have guided you diligently to submit form 80 for you and your spouse. Even my agent did not insist but I read here in expat forum on various forums that form80 is very important and those intending to get direct grant should front load this form which is an unwritten rule to be submitted compulsorily. So I myself voluntarily asked my agent to upload this document for which the agent did not resist and uploaded at once.


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

PABansod said:


> Hi guys, I got a request for Form 80 for me and for my spouse under separate titles in the information request document. Does this mean, two Form 80 forms should be filled or only one? Please assist guys.


Hi PABansod,

Did you travel out of your home country for more than 6 months?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Hey mate, did you talk to them about the EOI that got invited twice?


@wiseman_eagle- any updates regarding this? I got an email reply today on this topic saying to ignore the EOI and saying that they have received my visa application successfully but not allocated to anyone yet.


----------



## varshatyagi (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeahhhh finally our turn (June applicants ) lol happy happyyy

Hi fi to all!


----------



## cloudsec (Jul 2, 2015)

Can someone share google doc excel link where people update their info and status?


----------



## Vkind (May 13, 2015)

cloudsec said:


> Can someone share google doc excel link where people update their info and status?


I guess, you are looking for this??

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FbZvlgMTC54aMv2LVhtcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=277


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Vkind said:


> Sorry to say this, but the agents should have guided you diligently to submit form 80 for you and your spouse. Even my agent did not insist but I read here in expat forum on various forums that form80 is very important and those intending to get direct grant should front load this form which is an unwritten rule to be submitted compulsorily. So I myself voluntarily asked my agent to upload this document for which the agent did not resist and uploaded at once.


Important only if you apply offshore. Its not essential if you are onshore.


----------



## cloudsec (Jul 2, 2015)

Vkind said:


> I guess, you are looking for this??
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FbZvlgMTC54aMv2LVhtcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=277


Yes... thanks man...


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Vkind said:


> Sorry to say this, but the agents should have guided you diligently to submit form 80 for you and your spouse. Even my agent did not insist but I read here in expat forum on various forums that form80 is very important and those intending to get direct grant should front load this form which is an unwritten rule to be submitted compulsorily. So I myself voluntarily asked my agent to upload this document for which the agent did not resist and uploaded at once.


Yea, I wasn't aware that Form 80 was compulsory. And I read this detail in the forum only recently. Anyways, I will have to complete it now.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

vijendra said:


> Hi PABansod,
> 
> Did you travel out of your home country for more than 6 months?


Yea, I was in Australia for a year. So that is the reason the form 80 has come up.


----------



## cloudsec (Jul 2, 2015)

PABansod said:


> Yea, I was in Australia for a year. So that is the reason the form 80 has come up.


Hey PABansod during which year you were in Australia?


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

cloudsec said:


> Hey PABansod during which year you were in Australia?


For education, in 08/09.


----------



## cloudsec (Jul 2, 2015)

PABansod said:


> For education, in 08/09.


Ok... thx


----------



## Vkind (May 13, 2015)

why very silent? No more updates/CO assigned/direct grant to June applicants? :-(


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Did anyone called DIBP today.

Any updates?



Vkind said:


> why very silent? No more updates/CO assigned/direct grant to June applicants? :-(


----------



## murali1201 (Apr 22, 2015)

*CO still not assigned*

Hi All,

Just to track the status , i filled Visa on June 16th , CO is not yet assgined


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Vkind said:


> Sorry to say this, but the agents should have guided you diligently to submit form 80 for you and your spouse. Even my agent did not insist but I read here in expat forum on various forums that form80 is very important and those intending to get direct grant should front load this form which is an unwritten rule to be submitted compulsorily. So I myself voluntarily asked my agent to upload this document for which the agent did not resist and uploaded at once.


Hi

Do we need to fill the form 80 using a pen or can we fill it online?
If we fill it online how are we supposed to sign on the last page of the form?

Please help! 
Thanks
Sriram

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vkind (May 13, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> Hi
> 
> Do we need to fill the form 80 using a pen or can we fill it online?
> If we fill it online how are we supposed to sign on the last page of the form?
> ...


Hi Sriram,

I printed the softcopy, filled it using pen, scan and upload. Not sure how others did.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> Hi
> 
> Do we need to fill the form 80 using a pen or can we fill it online?
> If we fill it online how are we supposed to sign on the last page of the form?
> ...


I filled it online. Took printout of the last page , signed and appended to the form.
Done!!


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Vkind said:


> Hi Sriram,
> 
> I printed the softcopy, filled it using pen, scan and upload. Not sure how others did.



I typed the details in PDF (softcopy) and just took a print out page 17 alone (where you need to sign) and merged it with the other pages of the soft copy. and that was accepted by DIBP / CO in my case.


----------



## Vkind (May 13, 2015)

Got direct grant today..


----------



## murali1201 (Apr 22, 2015)

Congrats dude


----------



## cloudsec (Jul 2, 2015)

Vkind said:


> Got direct grant today..


Congrats VKInd... Did you call them?


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Congrats Buddy. All the best for the next steps!

Did you called them? Did CO contacted?



Vkind said:


> Got direct grant today..


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Vkind said:


> Hi Sriram,
> 
> I printed the softcopy, filled it using pen, scan and upload. Not sure how others did.





brisbane_bound said:


> I filled it online. Took printout of the last page , signed and appended to the form.
> Done!!





JK684 said:


> I typed the details in PDF (softcopy) and just took a print out page 17 alone (where you need to sign) and merged it with the other pages of the soft copy. and that was accepted by DIBP / CO in my case.


Thank you guys! 

Actually I have one more question

Should I wait till the CO asks me to upload the form 80 or should I just front upload it. 

BR//
Sriram

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vkind (May 13, 2015)

cloudsec said:


> Congrats VKInd... Did you call them?


Nope I dint


----------



## Vkind (May 13, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> Thank you guys!
> 
> Actually I have one more question
> 
> ...


If you are applying from onshore then not needed to upload f80 until asked. If you are an offshore applicant then it is a must for direct grant. If you are in no worry then you could wait even in latter case.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Vkind said:


> Got direct grant today..


Congratulations!!


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Vkind said:


> Got direct grant today..


_Congratulations Vkind... wish you all the best...!!!_


----------



## Vkind (May 13, 2015)

dineshngct said:


> Congrats Buddy. All the best for the next steps!
> 
> Did you called them? Did CO contacted?


No buddy.. None of the above.. Straight away grant letter in the inbox..


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi, I have one question. Please clarify

Before getting grant (until yesterday) were you able to access/able to upload documents in your Immi account? What was the status?


Vkind said:


> Got direct grant today..


----------



## Vkind (May 13, 2015)

dineshngct said:


> Hi, I have one question. Please clarify
> 
> Before getting grant (until yesterday) were you able to access/able to upload documents in your Immi account? What was the status?


Hi Dinesh,
Until today morning when I checked, the status was still "application received ". I am not sure if I could have uploaded any docs until today morning, because I didn't try to.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Vkind said:


> If you are applying from onshore then not needed to upload f80 until asked. If you are an offshore applicant then it is a must for direct grant. If you are in no worry then you could wait even in latter case.



Form 80 is not mandatory I guess, it is definitely nice to have if you want to get a direct grant . But if you have foreign trips, then it is better to upload Form 80 before CO asks for it.


The 189 application check list doesnt have any mention about Form 80. check the below link.
~
Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist


----------



## varshatyagi (Jun 23, 2015)

Congratulations Vkind!
Did you uploded form 80? as ive come to know from the other threads is that , form 80 is only needed when you have travelled any foriegn country more than 6 months dont know if its true!

cheers!


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

varshatyagi said:


> Congratulations Vkind!
> Did you uploded form 80? as ive come to know from the other threads is that , form 80 is only needed when you have travelled any foriegn country more than 6 months dont know if its true!
> 
> cheers!


I had been on international trips for 4 times but none of those trips crossed 4 months each. So I'm really confused whether to upload form 80 now or wait for the CO to ask for it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## varshatyagi (Jun 23, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> I had been on international trips for 4 times but none of those trips crossed 4 months each. So I'm really confused whether to upload form 80 now or wait for the CO to ask for it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


Hey!

In my opinion, you must upload form 80 before CO asks for it or at least keep it ready as it is too lengthy &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## fawad87 (May 12, 2015)

Hello All,

I applied on June 5, 2015 in Software Engineer category under section 189 with my wife
as secondary applicant. Everything is submitted by till June 20, 2015. I am still waiting for 
the VISA invitation mail from DBIP. 

Its a request to all people in this group to check and revert whether they have got the invite 
if they applied in June 2015.


----------



## Vkind (May 13, 2015)

fawad87 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I applied on June 5, 2015 in Software Engineer category under section 189 with my wife
> as secondary applicant. Everything is submitted by till June 20, 2015. I am still waiting for
> ...


You could expect your grant letter soon.... may be by today...


----------



## Vkind (May 13, 2015)

varshatyagi said:


> Congratulations Vkind!
> Did you uploded form 80? as ive come to know from the other threads is that , form 80 is only needed when you have travelled any foriegn country more than 6 months dont know if its true!
> 
> cheers!


Hi Varsha, Thanks.

I did upload the f80 for self and for my spouse, as you might know f80 has requirement for more info other than foreign travel. 
I think, logically to me, is not required only if you are applying for visa within australia. This is also what I read from other threads.
If f80 is not uploaded in first place, it would drag your approval by approx one more month depending on CO revisiting your case after initial request.


----------



## redsato (Jun 5, 2015)

fawad87 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I applied on June 5, 2015 in Software Engineer category under section 189 with my wife
> as secondary applicant. Everything is submitted by till June 20, 2015. I am still waiting for
> ...


wow, "it is a request", big words, bro! think you get to call the shots around here?


----------



## Vkind (May 13, 2015)

fawad87 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I applied on June 5, 2015 in Software Engineer category under section 189 with my wife
> as secondary applicant. Everything is submitted by till June 20, 2015. I am still waiting for
> ...


Hi Fawad,
You could track the applicants and their visa status from here.
I request all of you to enter your details so that it is useful for future applicants.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FbZvlgMTC54aMv2LVhtcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=277


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Fawad,
Its ok to be anxious but its also good to do a self search. If you go through the pages of this thread you will get an idea on how many people have received an invite till now.
No one can spoon feed you. I am sorry for the words but you had posted a similar question on another thread and I had advised to do a search before posting such stuff.
Also if you have already submitted all your documents then how come you are waiting for a Visa Invitation email from DBIP. do you mean grant email.

Again sorry for the words..... Cheers



fawad87 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I applied on June 5, 2015 in Software Engineer category under section 189 with my wife
> as secondary applicant. Everything is submitted by till June 20, 2015. I am still waiting for
> ...


----------



## fawad87 (May 12, 2015)

@redsato,,

Didn't got u man ????


----------



## S.G.M (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey guys, I thought I'd post an update here. I lodged my visa on the 5/06/15 and today I received an assessment commencement email.


----------



## fawad87 (May 12, 2015)

Hello SGM,

Were *u* in 189 category under software engineer ???
Please revert... I also applied on June 5, but still waiting...
Mine is Software Engineer...

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you
kaju/moderator*


----------



## S.G.M (Jul 30, 2015)

No, I have applied as an Electronics Engineer.


----------



## S.G.M (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey guys, I just got the grant.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

S.G.M said:


> Hey guys, I just got the grant.


Congrats man. Can you please share your time line.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

S.G.M said:


> Hey guys, I just got the grant.


Congratulations my friend.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

S.G.M said:


> Hey guys, I just got the grant.


Hearty congratulations... wish you all the best for your future...!!!


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Friends,

If visa application is lodged through a MARA agent, will visa grant mail be sent to the agent or to me?

If it will be sent to my agent, then I will check my mails only during my agent's office timings.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

sribha said:


> Friends,
> 
> If visa application is lodged through a MARA agent, will visa grant mail be sent to the agent or to me?
> 
> If it will be sent to my agent, then I will check my mails only during my agent's office timings.


It depends on what email address was given when application was lodged.

Ideally it would go to agent inbox and he needs to notify you. Email for grant comes from auto-letter-generator ....


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

apatnia said:


> It depends on what email address was given when application was lodged.
> 
> Ideally it would go to agent inbox and he needs to notify you. Email for grant comes from auto-letter-generator ....


Thanks Apatnia.

Request for providing PCCs was sent to my agent's email ID. It means, visa grant mail also will go to my agent only.


----------



## S.G.M (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks everyone. 

My time line is:
PTE: 90 (March)
Skills Assessment EA(May)
EOI lodged(May)
Invite(June 5th)
Applied(June 5th)
CO(July 30th)
Grant(July 30th)


----------



## cloudsec (Jul 2, 2015)

Guys, I got the direct grant today. A big thanks to Keeda, Ramesh and all folks and all the very best to all who are waiting. 

I did call twice - initially (when I called on 46th Day) they said, its too early I am calling and did not even ask for TRN no. Second time (after 53 days) when I called, they did ask for TRN no. but said, no CO is assigned yet. And today on 60th day, without calling I got the direct grant. So they do take up the application (little randomly) but you will get your grant.

Be little patient, it is coming your way and once you get it, your mind will be empty and you will say well, I should not have been so anxious. I am saying this based on my experience as back on 2004, I cried like hell till my student visa came and when it really came, mind was peaceful but completely empty. And same happened today. Sorry for this gyan, but just wanted to share my experience with all my brothers and sisters.

Once again all the best everyone.


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Congrats Buddy!!!
All the best..

I am still waiting .. no updates yet..



cloudsec said:


> Guys, I got the direct grant today. A big thanks to Keeda, Ramesh and all folks and all the very best to all who are waiting.
> 
> I did call twice - initially (when I called on 46th Day) they said, its too early I am calling and did not even ask for TRN no. Second time (after 53 days) when I called, they did ask for TRN no. but said, no CO is assigned yet. And today on 60th day, without calling I got the direct grant. So they do take up the application (little randomly) but you will get your grant.
> 
> ...


----------



## cloudsec (Jul 2, 2015)

dineshngct said:


> Congrats Buddy!!!
> All the best..
> 
> I am still waiting .. no updates yet..


All the best Dinesh. You will get it soon. They have started working on applications submitted on 1st week of June.


----------



## murali1201 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi All,

I received the grant today.Wishing all good luck.I did not call anyone,nor CO contacted me.I got a direct grant.

S/W Engineer: 261313 |PTE : 79,84,75,90(L,R,W,S),189 Visa Direct Grant: 03/Aug/15, applied date: 15th June 2015


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Congrats Murali.. All the best.

Generally by what time you got the mail? are you onshore or offshore?



murali1201 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received the grant today.Wishing all good luck.I did not call anyone,nor CO contacted me.I got a direct grant.
> 
> S/W Engineer: 261313 |PTE : 79,84,75,90(L,R,W,S),189 Visa Direct Grant: 03/Aug/15, applied date: 15th June 2015


----------



## murali1201 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi Dinesh,

Thanks. I am offshore, i received the grant at 6.30 am , checked my inbox at 2 pm .


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

cloudsec said:


> Guys, I got the direct grant today. A big thanks to Keeda, Ramesh and all folks and all the very best to all who are waiting.
> 
> I did call twice - initially (when I called on 46th Day) they said, its too early I am calling and did not even ask for TRN no. Second time (after 53 days) when I called, they did ask for TRN no. but said, no CO is assigned yet. And today on 60th day, without calling I got the direct grant. So they do take up the application (little randomly) but you will get your grant.
> 
> ...



Many Congratulations!!!


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

cloudsec said:


> Guys, I got the direct grant today. A big thanks to Keeda, Ramesh and all folks and all the very best to all who are waiting.
> 
> I did call twice - initially (when I called on 46th Day) they said, its too early I am calling and did not even ask for TRN no. Second time (after 53 days) when I called, they did ask for TRN no. but said, no CO is assigned yet. And today on 60th day, without calling I got the direct grant. So they do take up the application (little randomly) but you will get your grant.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and all the best!!


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

murali1201 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received the grant today.Wishing all good luck.I did not call anyone,nor CO contacted me.I got a direct grant.
> 
> S/W Engineer: 261313 |PTE : 79,84,75,90(L,R,W,S),189 Visa Direct Grant: 03/Aug/15, applied date: 15th June 2015


Hearty congratulations!!


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

murali1201 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received the grant today.Wishing all good luck.I did not call anyone,nor CO contacted me.I got a direct grant.
> 
> S/W Engineer: 261313 |PTE : 79,84,75,90(L,R,W,S),189 Visa Direct Grant: 03/Aug/15, applied date: 15th June 2015


Many Congratulations Murali.


----------



## murali1201 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks Jelli Kallu.


----------



## tpenjor (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have lodge my 189 visa on July 7th, Now i have serious doubt about my point calculation. I considered my two years masters study sponsored by my employer as work experience, because i am paid equivalent to full time as i am regular full time employee. Will DIAC will consider that two years as work experience? like ACS considered my study as work experience. Please guys let me know, should i withdraw the application before co allocation ? or take risk for considering that two years work experience as i do work for them and at the same time study.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

tpenjor said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have lodge my 189 visa on July 7th, Now i have serious doubt about my point calculation. I considered my two years masters study sponsored by my employer as work experience, because i am paid equivalent to full time as i am regular full time employee. Will DIAC will consider that two years as work experience? like ACS considered my study as work experience. Please guys let me know, should i withdraw the application before co allocation ? or take risk for considering that two years work experience as i do work for them and at the same time study.


There are many conditions associated with a withdrawal. There are chances that you may not get a refund, unless your reasons provided are substantial.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Withdrawing-General-Skilled-Migration-Visa-Applications


----------



## murali1201 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks Sribha


----------



## johnny.b (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi all,

Can one of you pls clarify a dilemma I'm having, I have applied for Visa 485(temporary resident) in feb 2015 and got Australian police check the same month, but indian police check in april'15 although I have been granted visa in feb'15 itself by special consideration.

The quiry now is I have applied for Visa 189 on july, 2015 and was wondering if I can use the same police certificates, since they were not older than 12 months(as read from DIBP website for australian).

Pls provide ur valuable thought..

Cheers
Johnny


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

cloudsec said:


> Guys, I got the direct grant today. A big thanks to Keeda, Ramesh and all folks and all the very best to all who are waiting.
> 
> I did call twice - initially (when I called on 46th Day) they said, its too early I am calling and did not even ask for TRN no. Second time (after 53 days) when I called, they did ask for TRN no. but said, no CO is assigned yet. And today on 60th day, without calling I got the direct grant. So they do take up the application (little randomly) but you will get your grant.
> 
> ...


*Hearty congratulations... wish you all the best for your future...!!! 
*


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

murali1201 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received the grant today.Wishing all good luck.I did not call anyone,nor CO contacted me.I got a direct grant.
> 
> S/W Engineer: 261313 |PTE : 79,84,75,90(L,R,W,S),189 Visa Direct Grant: 03/Aug/15, applied date: 15th June 2015


*Hearty congratulations... wish you all the best for your future...!!!*


----------



## murali1201 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks Ricks1990


----------



## cloudsec (Jul 2, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> *Hearty congratulations... wish you all the best for your future...!!!
> *




Thank you so much Ricks1990


----------



## cloudsec (Jul 2, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Congratulations and all the best!!


Thanks a lot jelli-kallu


----------



## cloudsec (Jul 2, 2015)

sribha said:


> Many Congratulations!!!


Thank you Sribha


----------



## fawad87 (May 12, 2015)

All the best buddy.....


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

I have only the following three categories listed as _Recommended_ (everything else is _Received_):

- _Character, Evidence of_ - I will upload the PCC here.
- _Health, Evidence of_ - Do I have to upload anything here, or will it disappear/ change automatically once the clinic uploads the results?
- _Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of_ - I don't have, so will leave this as-is.

I plan to upload Form 80, 1221 and CV. I see categories for 80 and 1221, but where should the CV be uploaded?

TIA,
KeeDa


----------



## cloudsec (Jul 2, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I have only the following three categories listed as _Recommended_ (everything else is _Received_):
> 
> - _Character, Evidence of_ - I will upload the PCC here.
> - _Health, Evidence of_ - Do I have to upload anything here, or will it disappear/ change automatically once the clinic uploads the results?
> ...


Hi Keeda - As you know for me, my agent did it. But under Health, Evidence of section,
they have uploaded the payment receipts of medical tests for all of us (myself, wife and Kid). Other than that you do not have to upload anything w.r.t. medicals. There would be a button under applicant and co-applicant's name stating "Get the health status" or something similar, which will tell you what's the current status.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I have only the following three categories listed as Recommended (everything else is Received):
> 
> - Character, Evidence of - I will upload the PCC here.
> - Health, Evidence of - Do I have to upload anything here, or will it disappear/ change automatically once the clinic uploads the results?
> ...


Hi,
Medical will still be seen as recommended, even when the hospital has submitted the report. You need to click on "get health details " to know the progress. In my case we didn't upload the receipt. And it wasn't asked by CO either.


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Congrats to all those who got grant recently and good lucks to the rest of us. The wait is really killing me softly T.T


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks cloudsec and Hiraman. Any idea about the CV? Under which category should it be uploaded?

PS: @cloudsec: Waiting for you on google.


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

I just inquired my agent, which informed me that my application was yet to be allocated. Guess, have to wait for at least 10 days more ....


----------



## cloudsec (Jul 2, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Thanks cloudsec and Hiraman. Any idea about the CV? Under which category should it be uploaded?
> 
> PS: @cloudsec: Waiting for you on google.


Hey Keeda - Not sure about CV. In my case, AFAIK agent didn't upload it. Unless there is a specific filed / upload option for CV, you can upload it under education or experience tab / button. Just make sure your file name states CV / Resume of "Mr. xyz". That should suffice I guess.


----------



## sketchesx (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello!

My partner is the main applicant and I am the partner on the 189 Visa, we submitted the EOI in May, 12 days later we got the invite to apply. Applied on 28th June 2015 and so far no CO!

Our application online just says 'Application Received' - we are waiting for CO to be allocated before we do medicals as I'm awaiting minor surgery.

Anyone had any issues with medicals? I am due to have some minor surgery so have open referrals with a hospital currently and am quote a 'curvy' lady shall we say - is this likely to be an issue? Starting to get worried about this!! 

If anyone had any details of medical details, CO allocation for end of June 189 applications (with partner) or just wants to say hello - please shout! Goodluck to fellow June applicants! Got my fingers crossed!!


----------



## uhafez12 (Aug 5, 2015)

Submitted my visa application on 5th June, front loaded all docs EXCEPT Medicals. Today (August 5th) received an email from CO to submit the medicals. Does it mean my all other docs are OK and the only required docs are the medicals? Or the CO will commence the assessment once i submit the medical to complete all mandatory required docs?


----------



## mary85 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi guys. My husband is the primary applicant and we lodged our visa on the 9th June. He is an internal Auditor.has anyone in the accounting background got any grants or know of the time period it is taking for people of this category this year. We have applied as a family.


----------



## uhafez12 (Aug 5, 2015)

mary85 said:


> Hi guys. My husband is the primary applicant and we lodged our visa on the 9th June. He is an internal Auditor.has anyone in the accounting background got any grants or know of the time period it is taking for people of this category this year. We have applied as a family.


@mary85, I submitted by application (as family) on 5th june under the occupation External Auditor. Front loaded everything EXCEPt Medical. And Today (August 5th) received an email from CO to submit the medicals.


----------



## salman.khosa (Aug 5, 2015)

Dear All,

I have applied with below details since March 2015 in ICT Business Analyst category under 189 through Agent but didnt get any invite so far. Any experienced people might comment on possibilities?

EOI Submitted March 11th, 2015
D.O.B June 6th 1983
ACS Skill Assessment employement after December 2009 till Feb 2015 ICT Business Analysts 261111 March 9th, 2015
IELTS Listening 7.0 Reading 7.0 Written 7.5 Speaking 8.5 Test Date Feburary 7th, 2015

Regards,

Suleman


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> Thanks cloudsec and Hiraman. Any idea about the CV? Under which category should it be uploaded?
> 
> PS: @cloudsec: Waiting for you on google.


My MARA agent located in Sydney did not request my CV and wasnt uploaded.

Got the grant without CV (over 16 years experience and claimed 15 points for employment).


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sketchesx said:


> Hello!
> 
> My partner is the main applicant and I am the partner on the 189 Visa, we submitted the EOI in May, 12 days later we got the invite to apply. Applied on 28th June 2015 and so far no CO!
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard. I lodged on 22-June and CO not allocated yet. Application status still is "Application received".

I hope you know that you need not wait for the CO to undertake the medical tests.

From what I know, weight or BMI does not matter unless they directly or indirectly are the cause of some other underlying medical condition. You can search the forums or ask about your medical related queries on the main forum where there are more chances to get feedback from experienced blokes.


----------



## mary85 (Aug 1, 2015)

hi @unhafez12 thanks for letting me know about your status. with what i know...i think they might be reveiwing your docs and so might have asked for the missing doc which you mentioned as your medical. we had done our medical earlier though. please do let us know about whether you know further about your visa status. all the very best. 

Regards
Mary85


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

uhafez12 said:


> Submitted my visa application on 5th June, front loaded all docs EXCEPT Medicals. Today (August 5th) received an email from CO to submit the medicals. Does it mean my all other docs are OK and the only required docs are the medicals? Or the CO will commence the assessment once i submit the medical to complete all mandatory required docs?


Usually CO asks for medical and PCC after assessing all the docs. You shall get the grant soon after submitting medical.

Goodluck


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

I applied on 12 June.
Got CO's email on 4th Aug requesting PCC. I'm in the arrangement.


----------



## cloudsec (Jul 2, 2015)

sribha said:


> My MARA agent located in Sydney did not request my CV and wasnt uploaded.
> 
> Got the grant without CV (over 16 years experience and claimed 15 points for employment).


Congratulations Sribha


----------



## mary85 (Aug 1, 2015)

Usually how long does it take to get the grant after a case officer is assigned?


----------



## olo (Apr 23, 2015)

Hello everybody,
Just found this thread, i applied with my partner on the 10th of June.
Never heard a word from the department so far, but yesterday our student visa expired so I decided to call to make sure that everything was ok.
The lady was extremely helpful, confirmed our visa status (bridging visa a), and when I asked about the application she said that was all god and a team was on it…
You can imagine my surprise, she said that we would have received a communication in a while in case they needed something.
We applied without an agent, but the medical test were done 1 month in advance and the same day we paid the fees we also mass-uploaded the documentation in 1 go.

All these direct grants makes me hope for the best!


----------



## NinjaDixon (Jul 3, 2015)

Hey guys! Just found this thread, my partner and I lodged our applications on June 19th and haven't heard from anyone yet, Medical is done and police checks all complete but still have to wait for the copy of the police checks to come in the mail so I can upload them. Congrats to those who have already gotten their grants and hope the rest of us get them soon 

(I'm already looking at Melbourne apartments, SO excited!)


----------



## NinjaDixon (Jul 3, 2015)

The medical, as far as I know, is just to test for TB, HIV and stuff like that. I'm a big dude (300lbs) and my medical was fine


----------



## pam123 (Aug 7, 2015)

I have also lodged on 19th June but nothing yet.


----------



## fawad87 (May 12, 2015)

Hello All,

I launched my visa application along with my wife under section 189 and category Software engineer on june 8, 2015 with 60 points. On July 31, 2015 the Case officer gave me a mail requesting for the PCC of my wife. I submitted the PCC of my wife from Delhi police and not via Passport office. He requested for the PCC from Passport office. I submitted the same today which is August 10, 2015 at 11 AM IST. 

Can anyone tell me when can I expect my visa to come ???


----------



## fawad87 (May 12, 2015)

As per current trend, normally 53-54 days to allocate a case office to a case.


----------



## pam123 (Aug 7, 2015)

visa granted today after 50 days.


----------



## greatwork (Jul 23, 2015)

congratulation ! Awesome


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

pam123 said:


> visa granted today after 50 days.


Can you please post your skills, timelines etc.. for everyone's tracking

Regards

Andy


----------



## asad1979 (Aug 10, 2015)

hi all
Visa applied 27 June 2015 front loaded all dox - Awaiting CO allocation

1 - We traveled after our application date and i wanted to know if the form 80 should be updated right away for me and wife? 
2 - Can i wait till travel is completed (still not back home)?
3 - Is form 1022 the relevant form to be used for the update?

thanks


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

pam123 said:


> visa granted today after 50 days.


_Congrats Pam... best wishes for your future endeavors...!!!_


----------



## fawad87 (May 12, 2015)

Hello All,

I launched my visa application along with my wife under section 189 and category Software engineer on june 8, 2015 with 60 points. On July 31, 2015 the Case officer gave me a mail requesting for the PCC of my wife. I submitted the PCC of my wife from Delhi police and not via Passport office. He requested for the PCC from Passport office. I submitted the same today which is August 10, 2015 at 11 AM IST.

Can anyone tell me when can I expect my visa to come ??? 
I already dropped them the mail and uploaded the PCC on IMMI account.

Can you guys please let me know the telephone numbers if any of the GSM Adelaide
as my case is with them.

Would be really very obliqued for this help.


----------



## Abhishek1984 (Jun 5, 2015)

Called immigration today and got information that these days there is no CO its just a team and they have put note that I called them bout our application status hoping to get grant soon..applied on 21st june 189 onshore


----------



## mary85 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi....are you sure @abhisekh84 that no case officer is assigned and its a team? My husband lodged the 189 visa on 9th June but didn't get any mail from any case officer. But his previous company did notify him that someone from the Australian immigration had called to verfiy his job profile.


----------



## fawad87 (May 12, 2015)

@Abhishek1984:: On which number you called on ?. Kindly drop me a message in my onbox number. Would be really obliged for this help ...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

fawad87 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I launched my visa application along with my wife under section 189 and category Software engineer on june 8, 2015 with 60 points. On July 31, 2015 the Case officer gave me a mail requesting for the PCC of my wife. I submitted the PCC of my wife from Delhi police and not via Passport office. He requested for the PCC from Passport office. I submitted the same today which is August 10, 2015 at 11 AM IST.
> 
> ...



If you have attached a copy of your new PCC with the email to your CO then you may expect your Grant within 10 working days...!!!

You may open link https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...htcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit?pli=1#gid=312 for other details...!!!


----------



## pam123 (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I had a DIRECT GRANT.
I 'm onshore engineer and had done my medical and form 80, 1221 for previous visa a few months ago. Also had PCC ready. 
I hope you also get your visas pretty quickly. 

Best of luck,
Pam


----------



## mary85 (Aug 1, 2015)

Congratulations pam123. Best of luck


----------



## fawad87 (May 12, 2015)

Hello All,

I launched my visa application along with my wife under section 189 and category Software engineer on june 8, 2015 with 60 points. On July 31, 2015 the Case officer gave me a mail requesting for the PCC of my wife. I submitted the PCC of my wife from Delhi police and not via Passport office. He requested for the PCC from Passport office. I submitted the same on August 10, 2015 at 11 AM IST.

But today morning which August 12 2015, I received my VISA Grant....
Best day of my life.... I am happy like never.....


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats Fawad.

All the best for your future.



fawad87 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I launched my visa application along with my wife under section 189 and category Software engineer on june 8, 2015 with 60 points. On July 31, 2015 the Case officer gave me a mail requesting for the PCC of my wife. I submitted the PCC of my wife from Delhi police and not via Passport office. He requested for the PCC from Passport office. I submitted the same on August 10, 2015 at 11 AM IST.
> 
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Congrats all who received grants. Please update your signatures so that we get an idea about the timeline.


----------



## fawad87 (May 12, 2015)

Thanks Guys. You all really provided me guidance and knowledge at the time when it was needed.
Signature updated

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS - March 13, 2015
EOI - March 14, 2015 with 60 points, 189
EOI Positive - April 23, 2015
Visa application filed - June 8, 2015
CO Contact - July 31, 2015 asked for PCC of my wife from Passport office.
PCC given to him - August 10, 2015
Visa Grant - August 12, 2015


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

fawad87 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I launched my visa application along with my wife under section 189 and category Software engineer on june 8, 2015 with 60 points. On July 31, 2015 the Case officer gave me a mail requesting for the PCC of my wife. I submitted the PCC of my wife from Delhi police and not via Passport office. He requested for the PCC from Passport office. I submitted the same on August 10, 2015 at 11 AM IST.
> 
> ...



Congratulations Fawad


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

fawad87 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I launched my visa application along with my wife under section 189 and category Software engineer on june 8, 2015 with 60 points. On July 31, 2015 the Case officer gave me a mail requesting for the PCC of my wife. I submitted the PCC of my wife from Delhi police and not via Passport office. He requested for the PCC from Passport office. I submitted the same on August 10, 2015 at 11 AM IST.
> 
> ...


_Congrats fawad87... best wishes for future endeavors...!!!_


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

pam123 said:


> Thanks everyone. I had a DIRECT GRANT.
> I 'm onshore engineer and had done my medical and form 80, 1221 for previous visa a few months ago. Also had PCC ready.
> I hope you also get your visas pretty quickly.
> 
> ...


_Congrats Pam... best wishes for future endeavors...!!!_


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

fawad87 said:


> Thanks Guys. You all really provided me guidance and knowledge at the time when it was needed.
> Signature updated
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Many congratulations!!


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi friends,
Any more grants for June applicants recently? Hope that we don't fall into the batch of external check; otherwise, it's gonna take endless days or months


----------



## fawad87 (May 12, 2015)

According to me people who applied in the second week of June under 189 section have
majorily recieved PR or they are about to in near future. My friend who applied on June 14
got PR today on August 13 via direct grant...

Approximate period under 189 is 53 to 59 days for CO allocation and the same in case of direct grant. You guys who are really waiting anxiously can drop a mail to CO team for enquiry.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

*Visa Granttttttted...!!!*

Hello Everyone,

Happy to share a good news with you all... by the grace of God, I have received Golden email of Direct Grant from [email protected] today...

Until today morning, the status of my application was "application received” and which later changed to "Finalised"... I was never communicated by anyone from the DIBP...!!!

Heartily thank you all for your guidance and support... my special thanks to the Government of NSW for sponsoring me... *best of luck* to everyone waiting for their Visa Grant... !!!

May God bless speedy Visa Grant to all the applicants...!!!

With regards,
Ricks1990


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks Laxie... you are very near to your Visa Grant... best wishes for speedy Visa Grant to you...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks Faris_ksa... wish you best of luck for a speedy Visa Grant...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks Anchicka... wish you best of luck for your all endeavors...


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Happy to share a good news with you all... by the grace of God, I have received Golden email of Direct Grant from [email protected] today...
> 
> ...


Congratulations Ricks1990! And all the best to you for the future!


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Congratulations Ricks1990! And all the best to you for the future!


Thanks Jelli-kallu... wish you best of luck for a speedy Visa Grant...


----------



## varshatyagi (Jun 23, 2015)

*Dream come true*

WE FINALLY GOT OUR GRANT YESTERDAY(14/8/2015)....SUPER EXCITED AND WISH GOOD LUCK TO ALL THOSE WHO ARE WAITING lane::second:


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

varshatyagi said:


> WE FINALLY GOT OUR GRANT YESTERDAY(14/8/2015)....SUPER EXCITED AND WISH GOOD LUCK TO ALL THOSE WHO ARE WAITING lane::second:


Hi, congrats to you and your family!!!  When did you lodge your application?


----------



## varshatyagi (Jun 23, 2015)

**



Laxie said:


> Hi, congrats to you and your family!!!  When did you lodge your application?



HI LAXIE, thanks.
We lodged our application on 20th June 2015....
Subclass -189,with 65 points...
Didn't claim experience points...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

varshatyagi said:


> WE FINALLY GOT OUR GRANT YESTERDAY(14/8/2015)....SUPER EXCITED AND WISH GOOD LUCK TO ALL THOSE WHO ARE WAITING  lane: :second:


Congrats Varshatyagi... wish you best of luck for your future endeavors...


----------



## varshatyagi (Jun 23, 2015)

**



Ricks1990 said:


> Congrats Varshatyagi... wish you best of luck for your future endeavors...


Thanks Ricks1990

I wish the same for you as you too got it yesterday!
Congratulations


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Congrats all who got the grant!

Please update your signatures (USER CP --> Edit Signature) to let us know your timelines.

From what I can recollect, latest June applicants who got the grants are with lodgement dates as 20-June and 24-June. Keep this thread alive by posting any and every progress with your applications.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Congrats all who got the grant!
> 
> Please update your signatures (USER CP --> Edit Signature) to let us know your timelines.
> 
> From what I can recollect, latest June applicants who got the grants are with lodgement dates as 20-June and 24-June. Keep this thread alive by posting any and every progress with your applications.


Thanks KeeDa... wish you best of luck for a speedy Visa Grant... 

Can you shed some light on your signature *dates*...?

189 | 261311 | IELTS *8+* | ACS *30 points* | EOI: *75 points* 23-04-2015 | Invited: 24-04 | Visa Lodged: 22-06 | PCCs: *07-15* & *08-15* | Medicals: *09-15* :fingerscrossed:


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ricks1990 said:


> Thanks KeeDa... wish you best of luck for a speedy Visa Grant...
> 
> Can you shed some light on your signature *dates*...?
> 
> 189 | 261311 | IELTS *8+* | ACS *30 points* | EOI: *75 points* 23-04-2015 | Invited: 24-04 | Visa Lodged: 22-06 | PCCs: *07-15* & *08-15* | Medicals: *09-15* :fingerscrossed:



189 --> Is the visa sub-class that I have applied under.
261311 --> Is my occupation/ ANZSCO
IELTS *8+* --> Is my IELTS result. I scored 8 and above in all modules.
ACS *30 points* --> 15 points for my AQF Masters and AQF Bachelors. 15 points for ACS assessed 8+ years of experience (skill-met-date as Nov 2006). Thus total 30 points.
EOI: *75 points* 23-04-2015 --> Submitted EOI just hours before 24-Apr round with 75 points. Age=25, Education=15, Skilled Experience=15, Superior English = 20. Total = 75.
Invited: 24-04 --> Invitation received on 24-April.
Visa Lodged: 22-06 --> Paid for the visa fees on 22-June (just a day before invite was about to expire)
PCCs: *07-15* & *08-15* --> PCC from one country in the month of July and from home country (India) in August.
Medicals: *09-15* :fingerscrossed: --> Planning to get Medicals done in September 2015.


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

varshatyagi said:


> WE FINALLY GOT OUR GRANT YESTERDAY(14/8/2015)....SUPER EXCITED AND WISH GOOD LUCK TO ALL THOSE WHO ARE WAITING lane::second:


Congrats varshatyagi..best of luck for all future endeavours..


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Guys,
Do you know on what criteria does the Department pick up applications for external check? Is it just random selection?


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Medicals: *09-15* :fingerscrossed: --> Planning to get Medicals done in September 2015.


Thanks KeeDa... I was thinking *09-15* is your typo error... best wishes for your future endeavors...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Laxie said:


> Guys,
> Do you know on what criteria does the Department pick up applications for external check? Is it just random selection?


I think, there are no set criteria for external check... CO generally recommends external check for to verify claimed work experience documents and security risk checks...!!! 

Don’t worry you will get your Visa Grant in the next week...


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

It is very nice to see the wheels are moving for June applicants where people are getting direct grants. Congratulations to all people who got the visa and Best of luck to all who are still waiting. Hopefully we will keep hearing great news in the coming days.


----------



## sapap (May 18, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## gauravbrills (Aug 16, 2015)

*got invitation applying for visa .immi form query*

HI I am filling the Immi form but not sure about the section of Employment history . Do I have to fill the dates as per my valid experience as per the ACS or the complete employment history . Also I am not claiming points of my partner so do I have to enter her experience details also .

Please advise ,just waiting to submit the form for visa


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

gauravbrills said:


> HI I am filling the Immi form but not sure about the section of Employment history . Do I have to fill the dates as per my valid experience as per the ACS or the complete employment history . Also I am not claiming points of my partner so do I have to enter her experience details also .
> 
> Please advise ,just waiting to submit the form for visa


Hi Gaurav 

Please fill your employment history all details starting date and ending date and roles a brief.

No harm mentioning your wife's details as well. Even though you are not claiming any points. Treat it a bit like form 80.


----------



## melsyd0617 (Jun 10, 2015)

It's been 8 weeks since I lodged my visa application and so far no contact from CO yet. The status from my immi is still application received.

Most likely my application has been sent for external check or I will be receiving a direct grant this week.

All documents have been uploaded including PCC and Medical except for Form 80.

I lodged my application last June 22.


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

melsyd0617 said:


> It's been 8 weeks since I lodged my visa application and so far no contact from CO yet. The status from my immi is still application received.
> 
> Most likely my application has been sent for external check or I will be receiving a direct grant this week.
> 
> ...


I share the same thought with you. This week is critical for us, the rest of June applicants. Good lucks to all of us :fingerscrossed:


----------



## melsyd0617 (Jun 10, 2015)

CO has just contacted me asking for Form 80. ?


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

melsyd0617 said:


> CO has just contacted me asking for Form 80. ?


oh, they are really making progression with June application pool. It's good that they only require you of form 80. Just submit it and you'll get grant soon  For me, as long as they contact then i'm relieved that i'm not pulled out for external check. Feeling really nervous now


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

That Was fast. Looks like CO heard you.

Best of luck. Submit the form 80 asap. Remember to click the request complete button after submitting the form.
this will inform the CO that you have submitted the required docs.




melsyd0617 said:


> CO has just contacted me asking for Form 80. ?


----------



## Ashish_Panigrahi (Jun 8, 2015)

melsyd0617 said:


> CO has just contacted me asking for Form 80. ?


Hi melsyd0617,
can you please update the spread sheet with your latest progress.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FbZvlgMTC54aMv2LVhtcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=277


----------



## uhafez12 (Aug 5, 2015)

Submitted my Medicals today and also clicked the Request Completed button in my immi account and Medicals were the only documents requested by the CO. Hoping for a grant now.


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

uhafez12 said:


> Submitted my Medicals today and also clicked the Request Completed button in my immi account and Medicals were the only documents requested by the CO. Hoping for a grant now.


Hi,
Could you please share with us when you lodged your application? Thank you a lot


----------



## uhafez12 (Aug 5, 2015)

Laxie said:


> Hi,
> Could you please share with us when you lodged your application? Thank you a lot


Lodged my Application on June 5th. Front loaded everything EXCEPT Medicals. CO requested for Medicals on Aug 5th. Medicals uploaded today on Aug 17th. Hoping to receive the grant now........


----------



## arun_kookie (Jun 26, 2015)

Anybody got grant without submitting form 80? My agent is hell bent on not submitting form 80 unless asked by CO. according to her none of her clients were asked for form80.


----------



## 0703 (Aug 12, 2015)

anyone being granted today?


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

I don't think so any grants for today.


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Any more grants, guys? Should we make a call to the department?


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Laxie said:


> Any more grants, guys? Should we make a call to the department?


I sincerely suggest you to wait for some more time at least until Friday... I hope by Friday you may get your visa Grant...!!!


----------



## mary85 (Aug 1, 2015)

Let's hope for the best guys. We too lodged our visa on 9th June but haven't heard anything from the department. The wait seems so long. Wishing all who haven't got their grants yet to get them by this week.


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

mary85 said:


> Let's hope for the best guys. We too lodged our visa on 9th June but haven't heard anything from the department. The wait seems so long. Wishing all who haven't got their grants yet to get them by this week.


I submitted after you and already feel tensed after long wait. We really have no option but to wait and wait....just hope that we're not pulled out for those checks.

Btw, I noticed that CO sometimes sent out email to inform if our case is picked for check. Dunno if they always inform us or just some COs who are considerate enough to do so. :juggle:


----------



## mary85 (Aug 1, 2015)

Laxie said:


> I submitted after you and already feel tensed after long wait. We really have no option but to wait and wait....just hope that we're not pulled out for those checks.
> 
> Btw, I noticed that CO sometimes sent out email to inform if our case is picked for check. Dunno if they always inform us or just some COs who are considerate enough to do so. :juggle:


 my agent was saying that it usually takes two months just to get a case officer assigned. so i assume you still have time. yeah....me too a lil worried whether my husband's employment history has gone for external checks since he worked in the middle east and all. Hoping for a direct grant though. Keeping fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:


----------



## cloudsec (Jul 2, 2015)

arun_kookie said:


> Anybody got grant without submitting form 80? My agent is hell bent on not submitting form 80 unless asked by CO. according to her none of her clients were asked for form80.


Hey Arun - In my case I did not submit form 80 and got a direct grant. I had filed my application via agent. Also I stayed in Australia for 2 years (2004-2006) and in US for couple of months. However I did not submit form 80.

One more thing for all who are reading this post and waiting for their Visa. 

Guys - have some patience, your visa is on your way. Do not compare your case with anyone. And once it comes you will have many other things to take care of. You will basically forget your current anxiety and agony. Once you get your visa, look back and think of what you are feeling today, you will actually laugh at yourself stating, I shouldn't have been soooo worried. . I bet you will 

So chill, enjoy the journey. Cuz once you get your visa, you will be worried about flying
dates, then job, then kids school and list goes on and on...

Its been 15 days I got my grant and now I am all silent from inside. I am thinking of next steps. But my Grant journey has taught me lot of things as to how to handle pressure and such waiting situations. I know it will come my way and I am sure we all will achieve what we want. So don't worry 

So seat back, relax and enjoy. We all are going to have a beautiful tomorrow 

Once again sorry for my lecture but want to share my thoughts with brothers and sisters who are waiting for the grant.

All the best. It is coming your way


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

A mate of mine who lodged on 23-June got CO allocated today. Received an email from GSM Adelaide with pdf attachment requesting PCC and Medicals.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

cloudsec said:


> Hey Arun - In my case I did not submit form 80 and got a direct grant. I had filed my application via agent. Also I stayed in Australia for 2 years (2004-2006) and in US for couple of months. However I did not submit form 80.
> 
> One more thing for all who are reading this post and waiting for their Visa.
> 
> ...


Excellent post mate...really you hit the nail on its head there.


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> A mate of mine who lodged on 23-June got CO allocated today. Received an email from GSM Adelaide with pdf attachment requesting PCC and Medicals.


Hi Keeda, is that you or your mate who got the requesting email?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Laxie said:


> Hi Keeda, is that you or your mate who got the requesting email?


My mate, not me.


----------



## gauravbrills (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi I have submitted my immi form and now need to upload documents to complete the application.I have the following questions with regards to the docs 
1. How to get the docs certified . DO I need to get this certified via notary
2. I have a birth certificate in hindi language will the same suffice or needs to be translated
3. WHere are the locations in India to get health assessment done


----------



## NikiMohan (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am waiting for assessment from CPA for claiming 10 points under skilled employment. If I get those 10, my total points in EOI will be 65. I appeared in PTE-A but my scores was in 10 points category only. I am thinking if I should attempt PTE again. Based on my score, when you guys think I will be receiving an invite. Your inputs will help me decide if I should take PTE again. You may assume my date of submission of EOI with 65 points for Accountant General category will be 25th August'15. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Puneesh.s (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi,

I lodged my visa on 8th June, 2015, uploaded all the documents upfront and got the "commencement of assessment" email from GSM Adelaide on 30th July.
Since then, I have not heard from them. I called them once after 2 weeks and they informed that since they have not asked for any additional documents, my application is complete and currently they are working on some background checks. 

I have the following queries:

I have seen that people have got 'direct grants', so does that mean that they do not receive any "commencement of assessment" email?

Also, does anyone have any idea, how much time does it usually takes after one receives such email before the grant?

I understand that these questions might have been asked earlier, however, if anyone could shed some light would be very helpful as the wait is killing me


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

gauravbrills said:


> Hi I have submitted my immi form and now need to upload documents to complete the application.I have the following questions with regards to the docs
> 1. How to get the docs certified . DO I need to get this certified via notary
> 2. I have a birth certificate in hindi language will the same suffice or needs to be translated
> 3. WHere are the locations in India to get health assessment done


1. Certified from anyone who is authorized to certify documents. Not necessarily a notary. also, many here choose not to certify if the docs are colour scans.
2. Not, needs English translation from a certified translator. *Who can translate my documents into English for me?*. Also, birth certificate is not a must. The category "Birth or Age, Evidence of" has other sub-types like "Passport", "SSC Certificate", etc.
3. *https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india*


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Puneesh.s said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 8th June, 2015, uploaded all the documents upfront and got the "commencement of assessment" email from GSM Adelaide on 30th July.
> Since then, I have not heard from them. I called them once after 2 weeks and they informed that since they have not asked for any additional documents, my application is complete and currently they are working on some background checks.
> ...


Direct Grant is an unofficial term on this forum. All it means is that the applicant was not contacted by the CO team and requested for any additional document to be uploaded.

Each case is different and the timeline varies, so can't say for sure how much more longer it will take for you.


----------



## Puneesh.s (Apr 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Direct Grant is an unofficial term on this forum. All it means is that the applicant was not contacted by the CO team and requested for any additional document to be uploaded.
> 
> Each case is different and the timeline varies, so can't say for sure how much more longer it will take for you.


Thanks Keeda


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

cloudsec said:


> Hey Arun - In my case I did not submit form 80 and got a direct grant. I had filed my application via agent. Also I stayed in Australia for 2 years (2004-2006) and in US for couple of months. However I did not submit form 80.
> 
> One more thing for all who are reading this post and waiting for their Visa.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your encouraging words. All this wait is a test for our patience, i went through a long wait last year for the outcome of Engineers Australia it took me 5 months to get the letter, also went through long similar wait for NSW sponsorship, but at the end i took PTE-A and improved my scores in the fifth English exam after 4 failed attempts in IELTS & TOEFL to apply for 189.

It has been a long journey and now we are in the final stage of visa processing, no one knows when can we get the golden e-mail nor can we compare ourselves to others as each case is different. Yes sometime we may get frustrated or anxious from the long wait , but we can only pray and hope for the best for ourselves and others to get this golden opportunity that they have been working so hard to achieve.

Congratulations for those who already got the golden e-mail and Best of Luck to everyone who is still waiting it is a matter of time and time shall pass.


----------



## redsato (Jun 5, 2015)

guys, could you tell me what the phone number you guys call to track the status of your application is?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

redsato said:


> guys, could you tell me what the phone number you guys call to track the status of your application is?


+61 7 3136 7000


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> +61 7 3136 7000


Keeda , you are going to complete 2 months on 22nd August. 

Are you planning to call DIBP to check about the status?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

John_dh said:


> Keeda , you are going to complete 2 months on 22nd August.
> 
> Are you planning to call DIBP to check about the status?


No. I haven't even done medicals and will do them only after CO requests.


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> No. I haven't even done medicals and will do them only after CO requests.


Hoping , CO will contact you by end of next week as your waiting period will be two months by this week...


----------



## Abhishek1984 (Jun 5, 2015)

Got direct grant today...applied 21st june onshore..hope all ppl get grant soon


----------



## redsato (Jun 5, 2015)

anyone has been contacted by CO today?


----------



## redsato (Jun 5, 2015)

Abhishek1984 said:


> Got direct grant today...applied 21st june onshore..hope all ppl get grant soon


I am happy for you, man


----------



## uhafez12 (Aug 5, 2015)

I tried calling this number: +61 7 3136 7000 but there is no option to talk to any representative. It just plays a recorded message and then disconnects.


----------



## redsato (Jun 5, 2015)

Just got contacted by CO for addtional document -- PCC.

I lodged application on 24th June


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Abhishek1984 said:


> Got direct grant today...applied 21st june onshore..hope all ppl get grant soon


Congratulations.

Best of luck for everything ahead.

Cheers


----------



## tom4Oz (Mar 19, 2013)

redsato said:


> Just got contacted by CO for addtional document -- PCC.
> 
> I lodged application on 24th June


Have you submitted Form 80 /1221. Do you have any travel history?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Abhishek1984 said:


> Got direct grant today...applied 21st june onshore..hope all ppl get grant soon


Congrats Abhishek..


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Congratulations to those who got grant these days!!! 

Guys, if the application status is still "application received", that means my case is not touched by the department yet, right?
If it undergoes any kind of checking, will the status change at all?


----------



## redsato (Jun 5, 2015)

tom4Oz said:


> Have you submitted Form 80 /1221. Do you have any travel history?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


I am not married, so no need to submit Form 1221 in my case.

As for form 80, yes, I did submit it as I travel extensively


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Guyz,

I have requested for form 1221 & CV from CO today, has anyone got requested for CV? why did the case officer not satisfied with form-80. I traveled abroad for study and work. I did mention that on form-80, still why do they need those docs?


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Not necessarily, We have seen cases where CO was working on case, applicant got verification calls and application status didn't changed till minutes before the Grant. So you never know if someone is working on your case, in spite the status is application received.

Regards
Smartlick 



Laxie said:


> Congratulations to those who got grant these days!!!
> 
> Guys, if the application status is still "application received", that means my case is not touched by the department yet, right?
> If it undergoes any kind of checking, will the status change at all?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Good going for June applicants. From what I know, following have got CO allocated recently:
23-June aashishnarainsingh
23-June dwarasilreddy
24-June redsato
26-June help_for_pr

All the best to you guys.
If I missed anybody, please add to the above list.

Provide the requested documents at the earliest. Yes, it is not unheard of about the CV. If I remember well, msgforsunil was requested for it. Just upload the CV under "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" or "Employment History, Evidence of" ... or just pick any that you find suitable for this. Please also refer the email attachments and see if there are any instructions about where to upload the CV. Additionally, email the documents to the CO as well.

Do remember to press "Request Complete" once done.

All the best to everyone!


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> John_dh said:
> 
> 
> > Keeda , you are going to complete 2 months on 22nd August.
> ...


Hi Keeda,

May i know the reason you are not going for your medicals yet..i believe you want to increase you IED date as much as possible.. Is it?


----------



## 0703 (Aug 12, 2015)

Laxie said:


> Congratulations to those who got grant these days!!!
> 
> Guys, if the application status is still "application received", that means my case is not touched by the department yet, right?
> If it undergoes any kind of checking, will the status change at all?


Hi "đồng hương"
Yes, you are right, the status of application received means your application is still pending for CO review.
Once they reviewed, they will change the status to either "Granted" "Request for more information" or, etc

Good luck


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

0703 said:


> Hi "đồng hương"
> Yes, you are right, the status of application received means your application is still pending for CO review.
> Once they reviewed, they will change the status to either "Granted" "Request for more information" or, etc
> 
> Good luck


Thank you "dong huong" 

What additional documents were you requested by CO?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

brisbane_bound said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> May i know the reason you are not going for your medicals yet..i believe you want to increase you IED date as much as possible.. Is it?


No, its not really for IED because I have already done our PCCs in July and August.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Abhishek1984 said:


> Got direct grant today...applied 21st june onshore..hope all ppl get grant soon


Congratulations Abhishek... best wishes for your future endeavors...


----------



## shebeast (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi all,

I lodged on 26th June and was contacted by CO today requesting medicals. ALL SYSTEMS GO!!


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

shebeast said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged on 26th June and was contacted by CO today requesting medicals. ALL SYSTEMS GO!!


Congrats!! You are close to grant.

Did you submit Form 80 and 1221?


----------



## shebeast (Jun 28, 2015)

John_dh said:


> Congrats!! You are close to grant.
> 
> Did you submit Form 80 and 1221?



Thanks!! 

I submitted form 80 for myself initially, but they've requested form 80 for my partner. I didn't do 1221.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

CO allocated today. GSM Brisbane.
Requested PCC, Medicals, and Form 80 from both adult applicants.
Medicals, etc for child.


----------



## tom4Oz (Mar 19, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> CO allocated today. GSM Brisbane.
> Requested PCC, Medicals, and Form 80 from both adult applicants.
> Medicals, etc for child.




Congrats and best of luck!!

Do you know why GSM Brisbane ?? Have you opted for Brisbane ? Does that even matter ?

These days Form 80 is being asked from every one. I wil start preparing it. I do not have any travel history, though. Do you ??


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

tom4Oz said:


> Congrats and best of luck!!
> 
> Do you know why GSM Brisbane ?? Have you opted for Brisbane ? Does that even matter ?
> 
> These days Form 80 is being asked from every one. I wil start preparing it. I do not have any travel history, though. Do you ??


No, I didn't opt for Brisbane. I don't think there is a way you can opt for this. If your question is regarding state sponsored 190 visa, then- no, mine is 189.

Yes, I have travel history. Wife has none, and still Form 80 has been asked from her.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> CO allocated today. GSM Brisbane.
> Requested PCC, Medicals, and Form 80 from both adult applicants.
> Medicals, etc for child.


Did you get the email notification that CO is allocated?. 

Goodluck with the rest of the process.


----------



## uhafez12 (Aug 5, 2015)

I lodged my 189 Visa Application on 5th June, front loaded everything (employment letters, PCC myself+Wife, form 80 for myself+wife etc etc) EXCEPT Medicals. received an email from CO (GSM Brisbane) on Aug 5th to do the medicals. Medicals done on 12th Aug and uploaded by the Clinic on Aug 17th. Checked my Immi account, it also showed medical completed and I clicked "Request Completed" button as well. Now the status of my application in Immi account updated from "Information Requested" to "Assessment in Progress". Hoping to get a grant soon.........

Am i correct to assume that since CO only asked for Medicals, therefore, all my other docs are fine and nothing more was required.....?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

SqOats said:


> Did you get the email notification that CO is allocated?.
> 
> Goodluck with the rest of the process.


Yes, total 3 emails:
- Notification of status change. Checked immiAccount and the status now is "Information requested"
- Notification of having received a correspondence. Checked online and correspondence is same as #3 below
- An email with 2 attachments- IMMI Request Checklist and Details.pdf and IMMI Request for More Information.pdf. Together both these attachments detail what is requested and how and when (under 28 days) to provide the requested information. The first pdf does say "I have begun considering your application for this visa and require additional information. A summary of the information required for each applicant and a more detailed description of each requirement is included in the attached Request Checklist and Detail attachment. ...". So, yes, I believe this is a clear statement that a CO has been allocated.

Thank you, SqOats.


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

any other June guys still haven't been allocated CO so far?


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

*Application Statuses...!!!*



Laxie said:


> Congratulations to those who got grant these days!!!
> 
> Guys, if the application status is still "application received", that means my case is not touched by the department yet, right?
> If it undergoes any kind of checking, will the status change at all?





0703 said:


> Hi "đồng hương"
> Yes, you are right, the status of application received means your application is still pending for CO review.
> Once they reviewed, they will change the status to either "Granted" "Request for more information" or, etc
> 
> Good luck


*Application Statuses in Direct Grant cases:*








*Application Status_Information requested:*








*Application Status_After document upload:*


----------



## Abhishek1984 (Jun 5, 2015)

Laxie said:


> any other June guys still haven't been allocated CO so far?


There is no co now days just wait soon u will get grant by the way when did u applied


----------



## mary85 (Aug 1, 2015)

We haven't been notified yet by anyone. Though we heard of background checks been going on. We lodged our visa on 9th June. Front loaded all docs includes pccs, medicals and form 80 for both my hubby and mine.
Guys can anyone tell me when is the right time to call Dibp .....I mean ist?? Can't seem to get through to them. Any suggestions as to how to go about it? ?


----------



## Ashish_Panigrahi (Jun 8, 2015)

*Spreadsheet update*

Hi guys...

looks like most of the June guys have got their CO assigned.

Could you please take some time out to update this document.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FbZvlgMTC54aMv2LVhtcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit#gid=277

Thanks....


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Abhishek1984 said:


> There is no co now days just wait soon u will get grant by the way when did u applied


I lodged on 25th June. Seeing 90% of June applicants from forum already got contacted by CO or got granted makes me really nervous .... feel like my application is being missed out


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Dont stress out laxie. Even I applied in June and no co contacted me yet.
Have patience, CO don't necessarily contact everyone, only from whom they need more information.
You might get a direct grant as well, if everything is provided upfront.

Regards
Samrtclick



Laxie said:


> I lodged on 25th June. Seeing 90% of June applicants from forum already got contacted by CO or got granted makes me really nervous .... feel like my application is being missed out


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

That's correct. We have seen direct grants being given and application status changing from "Application received" to "Finalized" on the same day. So, if CO hasn't contacted you yet, then it might as well mean that a direct grant is on its way to you.


----------



## melbournite (Aug 20, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> CO allocated today. GSM Brisbane.
> Requested PCC, Medicals, and Form 80 from both adult applicants.
> Medicals, etc for child.


Congratulations..


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Laxie said:


> I lodged on 25th June. Seeing 90% of June applicants from forum already got contacted by CO or got granted makes me really nervous .... feel like my application is being missed out


Not everyone got contacted from CO, we have seen cases with direct grant without asking for further documents. In my case i applied on 18 June and until now i was not contacted by CO. So hang in there in the coming few days you may either get CO contact or even direct grant if all your papers are in order and the checking process is over.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Guys,

It's being 81 days since I lodged my VISA for 190 subclass. Still no CO is assigned yet and my application status is still "application received".

I called DIBP on 5th Aug'15 and they told me that my application is under initial assessment. I don't know why CO isnt assigned yet. Initially I was thinking that I might get direct grant since CO hasn't contacted me yet, but I was wrong.

Since my nationality is Pakistani with lot of foreign work experience and travel history, do you think that my application might be going through ESC?

Please advise if I should called DIBP just to ask why CO isn't assigned yet or what is the status of my application

I just checked the Excel sheet and I found out that most of the June applicants have already got grant or CO assigned. My worries are increasing :-(


----------



## shebeast (Jun 28, 2015)

Question...

I've been asked for more evidence of my relationship with my de factor partner. I presume uploading it is ok, as I've done my whole application online. Only the e-mail sent mentions uploading them in one part, but in another part it asks you to send documents to the below address which is in Adelaide..?!

Surely uploading them is what they're after, as I've done everything else online. I'm wondering if it's from when all the applications were done by post..

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

shebeast said:


> Question...
> 
> I've been asked for more evidence of my relationship with my de factor partner. I presume uploading it is ok, as I've done my whole application online. Only the e-mail sent mentions uploading them in one part, but in another part it asks you to send documents to the below address which is in Adelaide..?!
> 
> ...


Yes, some bits on the website as well as pdf documents sure look like they ought to be changed to the new online model.

It is all online now. After having uploaded the requested documents, do press the "Request Complete" button.


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

Ashish_Panigrahi said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> looks like most of the June guys have got their CO assigned.
> 
> ...


May I know how to login to google spread sheet and update my timeline there?


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

dwarasilareddy said:


> May I know how to login to google spread sheet and update my timeline there?


No need to login. Just click the link or copy paste it in your browser.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

tauseef said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's being 81 days since I lodged my VISA for 190 subclass. Still no CO is assigned yet and my application status is still "application received".
> 
> ...


Hi Guys,

Senior members of this thread kindly advise me what to do now?


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Guys I got email from DIBP for CO allocation informing me that initial assessment has been done and no further requirements from my side... but they are doing some other checks that could take time and the CO can't give a time frame for when application will be finalized...

looks like i be going through external checks after all... do you know in external checks what exactly do they check? I applied on 18 June and this is my first communication from the department.


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> Guys I got email from DIBP for CO allocation informing me that initial assessment has been done and no further requirements from my side... but they are doing some other checks that could take time and the CO can't give a time frame for when application will be finalized...
> 
> looks like i be going through external checks after all... do you know in external checks what exactly do they check? I applied on 18 June and this is my first communication from the department.



Oh that is painful  ....i guess mine also goes through check, that's why so far I am not allocated CO yet


----------



## melbournite (Aug 20, 2015)

Fingers crossed.. Hope for the best.


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, some bits on the website as well as pdf documents sure look like they ought to be changed to the new online model.
> 
> It is all online now. After having uploaded the requested documents, do press the "Request Complete" button.


Hi KeeDa,

Has CO asked to upload any documents in your case?
Wish your case should not go for external checks.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Here_to_fly said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> Has CO asked to upload any documents in your case?
> Wish your case should not go for external checks.


PCCs for both of us that I had not uploaded, Form 80 for both of us, and Medicals.


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

In case any visa application goes for external checks, you can complain to IGIS about the delay in processing by ASIO.. But i was shocked to see the condition for complain :

"n general we will not inquire into individual complaints about lack of timeliness in any case where an application for a permanent visa is less than 12 months old. IGIS will consider complaints about timeliness where a visa application is more than 12 months old, on a case by case basis."


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

Here_to_fly said:


> In case any visa application goes for external checks, you can complain to IGIS about the delay in processing by ASIO.. But i was shocked to see the condition for complain :
> 
> "n general we will not inquire into individual complaints about lack of timeliness in any case where an application for a permanent visa is less than 12 months old. IGIS will consider complaints about timeliness where a visa application is more than 12 months old, on a case by case basis."


Hi
Did you contact DIBP after you uploaded the requested docs?


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

dwarasilareddy said:


> Hi
> Did you contacted DIBP after you uploaded the requested docs?


Yes, i did. My case is going through external verification.


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Here_to_fly said:


> Yes, i did. My case is going through external verification.


Hi

Hi, how did you know that your case is going through check? did they send you a notification email or sort of? Thanks.


----------



## Zimmy09 (Jun 20, 2015)

Got an email from CO on 18/8/15 after calling.visa lodged 17/06/15.last document updated 16/08/15.
When called replied,your file was recently allocated to CO.
UNCLASSIFIED 
Dear ---------, 
Your visa application for migration has recently been assessed. At this stage no further documents are required while checks are occurring. Please do not contact this office unless to advise of a change in circumstances. Please send all email enquiries to [email protected], emails to my personal email address will not be responded to. 
Case will be reviewed on 15 September 2015.
Seniors plz reply is it common or unusual mail.what kind of checks can we excpect.


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

Here_to_fly said:


> In case any visa application goes for external checks, you can complain to IGIS about the delay in processing by ASIO.. But i was shocked to see the condition for complain :
> 
> "n general we will not inquire into individual complaints about lack of timeliness in any case where an application for a permanent visa is less than 12 months old. IGIS will consider complaints about timeliness where a visa application is more than 12 months old, on a case by case basis."


What did case officer told you when you contact them after upload?
Thanks


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

dwarasilareddy said:


> What did case officer told you when you contact them after upload?
> Thanks


Application is going through external checks. Since they do not have any control over the external agency, he can not tell any time frames. So he requested to wait with patience.


----------



## immi2Oz (Aug 26, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> PCCs for both of us that I had not uploaded, Form 80 for both of us, and Medicals.


Did you upload the CV already?? Just curious, why haven't you taken the medicals yet?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

immi2Oz said:


> Did you upload the CV already?? Just curious, why haven't you taken the medicals yet?


No, I never uploaded the CV, and CO hasn't asked for it either. It was just a personal choice to wait for the CO to come by and request for PCC and Medicals. Now that she has, we will be doing the Medicals soon.


----------



## Zimmy09 (Jun 20, 2015)

Message from CO that my file will be reviewed on 15/09/15.
Status showing application recieved.
Can any one plz suggest


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

Zimmy09 said:


> Message from CO that my file will be reviewed on 15/09/15.
> Status showing application recieved.
> Can any one plz suggest


They will come back to your application on that date predicting that checks may come to conclusion


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

What all that external checks include? Do they want to check whether you are in Interpol ? Or any association with terrorist organisations? Or employment checks??


----------



## gauravbrills (Aug 16, 2015)

*PCC from delhi but resident of Dehradun possible*

Hi I am just only left with the PCC now .Issue is can I get id done in delhi whereas all my docs mention dehradun as its my permanenet address . Though I have rent agreement which I can upload to the delhi police pcc site . Has anyone been able to get PCC done from another state which is not his permanent address please help !!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

gauravbrills said:


> Hi I am just only left with the PCC now .Issue is can I get id done in delhi whereas all my docs mention dehradun as its my permanenet address . Though I have rent agreement which I can upload to the delhi police pcc site . Has anyone been able to get PCC done from another state which is not his permanent address please help !!


Not Delhi police , but you have to get the PCC from passport PSK. You can choose to get it either from nearest PSK in Delhi or from Dehradun. For Dehlhi PSK, apart from rent agreement, you will need one more address proof- bank passbook with Delhi address will work just fine. For more details about Indian PCC, refer this thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...5110-indian-police-clearance-certificate.html*


----------



## uhafez12 (Aug 5, 2015)

Whenever I call this number +61731367000 to check the status of my application, after the recorded message, i always hear "that number is busy, please try again later" and call disconnects. I am trying for the last 3-4 days but no luck. 

CO contacted on 5th Aug to submit the Medicals, which were uploaded on Aug 17th and updated in the immi account and i clicked the "request completed" button too. Status of my application is "Assessment in Progress". 

Just wanted to call them to try my luck but no luck till now. Is there a seperate number for GSM Brisbane and GSM Adelaide.......?


----------



## mary85 (Aug 1, 2015)

We got through this number. This is for adelaide if I am not wrong. Takes a lil time to go through. We lodged ours on the 9th June. Lady who picked up said be patient, cases are just being assigned. In your case I think you might know about the grant soon. 
Good luck.


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

mary85 said:


> We got through this number. This is for adelaide if I am not wrong. Takes a lil time to go through. We lodged ours on the 9th June. Lady who picked up said be patient, cases are just being assigned. In your case I think you might know about the grant soon.
> Good luck.


Hi Mary,
Is your case allocated CO yet?


----------



## melbournite (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I got my CO allocation today.
In the email he has asked me to provide the following: 
- Police Clearance Certificate
- Employment references

I have already submitted my PCC, at the time of submitting application. What else I am supposed to submit?
Further, How to get employment reference? Should I go and ask my employer directly? or is there any other way?

Please help..


----------



## mary85 (Aug 1, 2015)

No we haven't been allocated a co yet.


----------



## uhafez12 (Aug 5, 2015)

Just called the same number (+61731367000) and spoke to a lady. She didn't give any update and just said that if you have uploaded the docs, then just wait and if there is anything further required, we will email it to you. So just a standard answer. Will keep waiting now and hoping for a grant soon as the CO only asked for medicals and nothing else.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

melbournite said:


> Hi Guys,
> I got my CO allocation today.
> In the email he has asked me to provide the following:
> - Police Clearance Certificate
> ...


1. PCC: Are you sure your Indian PCC was issued from passport office PSK? Do you have history of any other overseas stay in another country for a period totaling 12 or more months?If so, then you need a PCC from that country too.

2. References: Didn't you submit employment reference during your assessment? You have to upload the same one again in your visa application. If it is an older reference dated X and your work experience between X and invitation date has added to any points, then, additionally, you should submit a fresh employment reference to cover the period between X till today.


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Melbournite,
Can you please share your timelines.

Regards
Smartclick



melbournite said:


> Hi Guys,
> I got my CO allocation today.
> In the email he has asked me to provide the following:
> - Police Clearance Certificate
> ...


----------



## melbournite (Aug 20, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 1. PCC: Are you sure your Indian PCC was issued from passport office PSK? Do you have history of any other overseas stay in another country for a period totaling 12 or more months?If so, then you need a PCC from that country too.
> 
> 2. References: Didn't you submit employment reference during your assessment? You have to upload the same one again in your visa application. If it is an older reference dated X and your work experience between X and invitation date has added to any points, then, additionally, you should submit a fresh employment reference to cover the period between X till today.


Thanks KeeDa..
I uploaded the PCC obtained from PSK Mumbai. Which they have acknowledged and mentioned "You have provided a police clearance certifcate from India however, it is not the correct doument."

At the time of Assessment I submitted my payslips and Self declaration having details of my role, period and other things. I didn't upload it at the time of Visa application. Should I submit the same.


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

melbournite said:


> Thanks KeeDa..
> I uploaded the PCC obtained from PSK Mumbai. Which they have acknowledged and mentioned "You have provided a police clearance certifcate from India however, it is not the correct doument."
> 
> At the time of Assessment I submitted my payslips and Self declaration having details of my role, period and other things. I didn't upload it at the time of Visa application. Should I submit the same.


Same case happened with me, but they didn't mention anywhere that it is not a correct format. Where did you find this statement?


----------



## melbournite (Aug 20, 2015)

amzamz said:


> Same case happened with me, but they didn't mention anywhere that it is not a correct format. Where did you find this statement?


In the mail attachments, under "Request Detail".
What did u submit then?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

melbournite said:


> Thanks KeeDa..
> I uploaded the PCC obtained from PSK Mumbai. Which they have acknowledged and mentioned "You have provided a police clearance certifcate from India however, it is not the correct doument."
> 
> At the time of Assessment I submitted my payslips and Self declaration having details of my role, period and other things. I didn't upload it at the time of Visa application. Should I submit the same.


1. Strange. Is it a certificate with signature in green and your photograph too? Is it more than 12 months old? If not then write back to the CO about it.

2. Yes, you should submit all that was provided during assessment.


----------



## melbournite (Aug 20, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 1. Strange. Is it a certificate with signature in green and your photograph too? Is it more than 12 months old? If not then write back to the CO about it.
> 
> 2. Yes, you should submit all that was provided during assessment.


Yeah that's the one.. I didn't get it attested. I think I should submit the attested copy.


----------



## uhafez12 (Aug 5, 2015)

melbournite said:


> Yeah that's the one.. I didn't get it attested. I think I should submit the attested copy.


If you are submitting colored copies, then no need to attest the docs. This is what I did and submitted all docs colored scan copies WITHOUT attestation, and CO didn't ask anything except Medicals.


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

melbournite said:


> In the mail attachments, under "Request Detail".
> What did u submit then?


I submitted same Indian PCC again and explained in email. I have been to UK for 10 months and 17 days, so asked in mail if they are expecting PCC from UK too.. Didn't get any response yet.


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi

I was asked for Medicals and PCC along with Form 80. My medical is due in couple of days however Form 80 and PCC are uploaded already.

I have a question. Can i click "request complete" button as soon as i am done with medicals or do i have to wait. How would i know medicals are uploaded. When to hit that button? Please help.

Thanks


----------



## uhafez12 (Aug 5, 2015)

Homeboy said:


> Hi
> 
> I was asked for Medicals and PCC along with Form 80. My medical is due in couple of days however Form 80 and PCC are uploaded already.
> 
> ...


You should click the "requested completed" button once you get a confirmation call from the Clinic that your medicals have been uploaded. You can check that yourself also from clicking the "get health details" button under each applicant. Once medicals are uploaded by the clinic it should show this sentence: 

"All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime".

Once you see this sentence for each applicant, then you can click the "request completed" button.


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 24, 2015)

uhafez12 said:


> You should click the "requested completed" button once you get a confirmation call from the Clinic that your medicals have been uploaded. You can check that yourself also from clicking the "get health details" button under each applicant. Once medicals are uploaded by the clinic it should show this sentence:
> 
> "All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime".
> 
> Once you see this sentence for each applicant, then you can click the "request completed" button.


Thanks for your reply. Currently there is a "get health details" button under each applicant. Will it show HAP id letter if i hit it now or i dont have to mess with it till that sentence you mentioned.


----------



## uhafez12 (Aug 5, 2015)

Homeboy said:


> Thanks for your reply. Currently there is a "get health details" button under each applicant. Will it show HAP id letter if i hit it now or i dont have to mess with it till that sentence you mentioned.


You can click it that is not a problem. Until the clinic uploads the medicals, it will show HAP ID if you click it. But once the medicals are uploaded, you will the sentence I mentioned when you click it.


----------



## Mismanagement (Jul 2, 2015)

uhafez12 said:


> You should click the "requested completed" button once you get a confirmation call from the Clinic that your medicals have been uploaded. You can check that yourself also from clicking the "get health details" button under each applicant. Once medicals are uploaded by the clinic it should show this sentence:
> 
> "All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime".
> 
> Once you see this sentence for each applicant, then you can click the "request completed" button.


Hi amzamz,

If your stay in UK was less than 12 months, you don't need to provide a separate PCC.

Warm Regards,
Laila


----------



## Zimmy09 (Jun 20, 2015)

Which team this CO belong to,I am confused.was from Gsm Adelaide or Brisbane or something else.please mention.
Name-xxxxx,
Visa Processing Officer, General Skilled Migration Programme Delivery SA
Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme Branch | Visa and Citizenship Management Division
Visa and Citizenship Services Group
Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

Zimmy09 said:


> Which team this CO belong to,I am confused.was from Gsm Adelaide or Brisbane or something else.please mention.
> Name-xxxxx,
> Visa Processing Officer, General Skilled Migration Programme Delivery SA
> Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme Branch | Visa and Citizenship Management Division
> ...


"this" means which CO you are referring to? Can't see the name of CO.


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

cloudsec said:


> Hey Arun - In my case I did not submit form 80 and got a direct grant. I had filed my application via agent. Also I stayed in Australia for 2 years (2004-2006) and in US for couple of months. However I did not submit form 80.
> 
> One more thing for all who are reading this post and waiting for their Visa.
> 
> ...




Nice to read your message. I am on last leg of visa journey. Every morning when no grant mail is there in my mailbox , spoils my mood. 

It has been the most painful visa process (or any process) , Australian imm deptt has already developed in all of us, new levels of patience, tolerance etc. qualities , these will help us when we get there


----------



## Zimmy09 (Jun 20, 2015)

This was the matter I got from the email sent by CO addressing.
I'm confused,I'm pretty sure this was from Adelaide but it was not mentioned the team number.
My doubt Is was my case not transferred to particular team if it was transferred why not my CO has no mention in his tag line below


UNCLASSIFIED

Dear xxxxxx,

Your visa application for migration has recently been assessed.
At this stage no further documents are required while checks are occurring.
Please do not contact this office unless to advise of a change in circumstances. Please send all email enquiries to [email protected], emails to my personal email address will not be responded to.

This case will next be reviewed on 15 September 2015.

Regards,

Xxxxxxxxxx,
Visa Processing Officer, General Skilled Migration Programme Delivery SA
Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme Branch | Visa and Citizenship Management Division
Visa and Citizenship Services Group
Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Zimmy09 said:


> This was the matter I got from the email sent by CO addressing.
> I'm confused,I'm pretty sure this was from Adelaide but it was not mentioned the team number.
> My doubt Is was my case not transferred to particular team if it was transferred why not my CO has no mention in his tag line below
> 
> ...


This is from Adelaide team because it is mentioned with " General Skilled Migration Programme Delivery SA" South Australia


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi Friends

I have a situation here. I have been asked for Medicals and PCC along with Form 80. Medicals are due tomorrow however PCC and Form 80 are uploaded.

Now comes the confusing part. My spouse passport is going to expire in about 10 days. In this time i doubt there will be any decision taken due to time constraint. Any idea if they will put a hold on grant of my spouse visa till i send them new passport details and grant visa to me and my kid or they will hold all grants. My passport is going to expire in couple of months also however my kid is fine till next year.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

after reading all these, does it mean migration score 60 will have very minimal chance of being invited ?
70 very high chance ?


----------



## uhafez12 (Aug 5, 2015)

Just to share the good news, I got my grant letters for me and my family (wife+3 kids) today morning. I called them on +61731367000 and spoke to the lady who asked my passport number and checked my application status and informed it is completed and keep an eye on my inbox during the day, if anything is required, she will send an email to me. In 20 minutes i got my grant. 

Refer to my signatures for my timelines. Wish you all good luck for your grants as well. But those who got CO assigned and submitted all the requested docs, i suggest give them a call between 9-10am Aus Time, and I am sure if your application is completed you will get the grant same day.


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

uhafez12 said:


> Just to share the good news, I got my grant letters for me and my family (wife+3 kids) today morning. I called them on +61731367000 and spoke to the lady who asked my passport number and checked my application status and informed it is completed and keep an eye on my inbox during the day, if anything is required, she will send an email to me. In 20 minutes i got my grant.
> 
> Refer to my signatures for my timelines. Wish you all good luck for your grants as well. But those who got CO assigned and submitted all the requested docs, i suggest give them a call between 9-10am Aus Time, and I am sure if your application is completed you will get the grant same day.


Congrats to you and your family on the big news!!!!! 

Today marks the 60th day of my visa application and I haven't got any drop of news ever since 25th June. Do you suggest me making a call now or wait for couples of days?


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

uhafez12 said:


> Just to share the good news, I got my grant letters for me and my family (wife+3 kids) today morning. I called them on +61731367000 and spoke to the lady who asked my passport number and checked my application status and informed it is completed and keep an eye on my inbox during the day, if anything is required, she will send an email to me. In 20 minutes i got my grant.
> 
> Refer to my signatures for my timelines. Wish you all good luck for your grants as well. But those who got CO assigned and submitted all the requested docs, i suggest give them a call between 9-10am Aus Time, and I am sure if your application is completed you will get the grant same day.


Congrats buddy!! Good to hear the wonderful news, all the best for the future!!


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

uhafez12 said:


> Just to share the good news, I got my grant letters for me and my family (wife+3 kids) today morning. I called them on +61731367000 and spoke to the lady who asked my passport number and checked my application status and informed it is completed and keep an eye on my inbox during the day, if anything is required, she will send an email to me. In 20 minutes i got my grant.
> 
> Refer to my signatures for my timelines. Wish you all good luck for your grants as well. But those who got CO assigned and submitted all the requested docs, i suggest give them a call between 9-10am Aus Time, and I am sure if your application is completed you will get the grant same day.


Congratuations bro.

Best of luck for everything ahead.
Cheers


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

*CO Contact*

All,
I applied for VISA on 29th Jun 2015 with 65 Points for 261111 and claiming 10 points for Employment. Today ( 25th Aug) i received an email from with the following note

_Dear XXXXXXX,

Notification that your application for a Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa has been allocated for processing

This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated and an
initial assessment has taken place. Please note that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. 

This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet checks that are undertaken by us and other agencies. This is a routine procedure and it is mandatory for the department to receive a response before we can proceed
further.

At this stage no further information or documents is required however you will be contacted about any additional information if required.

Yours sincerely
XXXXXXXX

GSM Visa Processing Officer
GSM Adelaide
Department of Immigration and Border Protection_

I am wondering what this implies,, 
whether this is out for internal verification or external verification ( via AFP)

Kindly advise if any of you had similar emails sent over


Regards

Andy


----------



## melbournite (Aug 20, 2015)

Congratulations...


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 24, 2015)

uhafez12 said:


> Just to share the good news, I got my grant letters for me and my family (wife+3 kids) today morning. I called them on +61731367000 and spoke to the lady who asked my passport number and checked my application status and informed it is completed and keep an eye on my inbox during the day, if anything is required, she will send an email to me. In 20 minutes i got my grant.
> 
> Refer to my signatures for my timelines. Wish you all good luck for your grants as well. But those who got CO assigned and submitted all the requested docs, i suggest give them a call between 9-10am Aus Time, and I am sure if your application is completed you will get the grant same day.


Congratulations!!

I posted a query if you can reply.

Thanks


----------



## uhafez12 (Aug 5, 2015)

Homeboy said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I have a situation here. I have been asked for Medicals and PCC along with Form 80. Medicals are due tomorrow however PCC and Form 80 are uploaded.
> 
> Now comes the confusing part. My spouse passport is going to expire in about 10 days. In this time i doubt there will be any decision taken due to time constraint. Any idea if they will put a hold on grant of my spouse visa till i send them new passport details and grant visa to me and my kid or they will hold all grants. My passport is going to expire in couple of months also however my kid is fine till next year.


I suggest you apply for the renewal of your and your wife's passports ASAP and apply for urgent ones so that you could receive those in few days. And as soon as you receive the PP use the form 929 (check the number but i guess its 929 you can download it from www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/929.pdf) and upload it and if you have a CO, email it to him as well. This won't delay your process i guess.


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Any further CO allocation to June end applicants ?


----------



## samir0075 (Jan 12, 2015)

Congrats mate...Looks like Adeliade Que is a bit Shorter. 
Even i had applied with 65 points (261111) on 24th June 2015 ,but still no response.Probably because of NSW State which may have more applications.




andy_cool said:


> All,
> I applied for VISA on 29th Jun 2015 with 65 Points for 261111 and claiming 10 points for Employment. Today ( 25th Aug) i received an email from with the following note
> 
> _Dear XXXXXXX,
> ...


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

*Application Status*

Dear All,

It's being almost 3 months now and I haven't got a CO assigned to my case and my application status is still showing "application received". Out of curiosity, I called the DIBP again this morning and she told me that my application status is same as was on 6th August (I called them on 6th August too). And that status says "we have received all your docs and nothing is required from your end, you application is under routine checks and they cannot tell me the time frame of this outcome". Hearing of routine checks I asked her, are they "Internal" or "External", she told me that these are neither internal nor external rather mandatory checks which every application has to go through.

Guys, I have been waiting for 3 months now, and this waiting kills, especially when one observes the application status still showing "application received".

I cannot call them again, as they told me not to do so and they will update me over email.

I know, I have to wait as there is nothing I can do to catalyst the process, I just wanted to know if other members have also gone through the same scenario as what I am facing at the moment?


----------



## aks.amitsahu (Dec 15, 2014)

tauseef said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It's being almost 3 months now and I haven't got a CO assigned to my case and my application status is still showing "application received". Out of curiosity, I called the DIBP again this morning and she told me that my application status is same as was on 6th August (I called them on 6th August too). And that status says "we have received all your docs and nothing is required from your end, you application is under routine checks and they cannot tell me the time frame of this outcome". Hearing of routine checks I asked her, are they "Internal" or "External", she told me that these are neither internal nor external rather mandatory checks which every application has to go through.
> 
> ...


Same status as yours ..!!!


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

aks.amitsahu said:


> Same status as yours ..!!!


Same here, it has been 62 days and no news at all and the wait is really killing me ...so many future plans depend on that, which makes the wait even worse


----------



## mary85 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi guys....we too haven't got any communication from the DIBP yet. Don't worry. Let's together stay positive. I am sure this week we will get a positive news from their side.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

i heard that EOI expire every 2 years, what if no reply from DIBP ? EOI burn ?


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

tchinyi said:


> i heard that EOI expire every 2 years, what if no reply from DIBP ? EOI burn ?


No, once you get your visa lodged, you don't have to worry about EOI getting expired


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

mary85 said:


> Hi guys....we too haven't got any communication from the DIBP yet. Don't worry. Let's together stay positive. I am sure this week we will get a positive news from their side.


Whats your timeline?


----------



## gohar (Aug 20, 2015)

*457 nimination approval*

hi guys,
my agent has applied for buisness sponsorship and nomination approval as well on 28 may,2015 but still there is no news of nomination approval........
please guys can some tell me that all things taking so long is it normal time with everyone or mine is going to be soooooo long.....

so depressed please reply me.......

thanks 
gohar


----------



## mary85 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi ketanp89...I am not very sure of all the dates but we got the EOI invitation on the 5th June and we lodged our visa by the 9th June along side front loading all docs by then.


----------



## birsisa (Jul 10, 2013)

Have you called Dibp?it seems you are past the usual processing times.i called last night and got my grant





ketanp89 said:


> Whats your timeline?


----------



## mary85 (Aug 1, 2015)

Ya I did call twice and they told me that the usual processing time for 189 visa is three months and to be patient. I know it is a standard answer. But I think that external background verification is going on since my husband worked in the middle east. So that might be the delay


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

birsisa said:


> Have you called Dibp?it seems you are past the usual processing times.i called last night and got my grant


Yes 3 months passed for me today. I have called dibp 6 times and each and every time 
i have got same response that all documents are fine , no new documents are required and my application is under routine internal checks... wondering what kind of routine checks and why it is taking so long as i have not claimed any experience points.


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

ketanp89 said:


> Yes 3 months passed for me today. I have called dibp 6 times and each and every time
> 
> i have got same response that all documents are fine , no new documents are required and my application is under routine internal checks... wondering what kind of routine checks and why it is taking so long as i have not claimed any experience points.



They actually are testing your patience. Pretty sure god has something good for everybody. 

Lets wait. If they have said it is being processed, then i think all is good. Let them check whatever they want. You have provided all documents good and real. Nothing fake here. So, let them check as much as they want. In fact, call them up and tell them to please check again  ..

Just saying. I know its hard to have patience when youre at the end. But then, you have to wait for all good things.

Have patience brother.

Best of luck.
Cheers


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

ketanp89 said:


> Yes 3 months passed for me today. I have called dibp 6 times and each and every time
> i have got same response that all documents are fine , no new documents are required and my application is under routine internal checks... wondering what kind of routine checks and why it is taking so long as i have not claimed any experience points.


Looking at your timeline, I see it's just 90 days, if your application has gone for external check it'll a lot more than 90 days. Also, 90 days is not a strict SLA, DIBP works hard to process 75% of the applications within 90 days. The remaining 25% have to wait for more than 90 days.
Just hang in there, it's not too far.


----------



## mary85 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi friends. Has anyone got contacted by a co today?? Any updates?


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

mary85 said:


> Hi friends. Has anyone got contacted by a co today?? Any updates?


Nope, how about you? I asked my agent to call the department since yesterday. Hopefully, i will get some update from them today

Any june guys got grants recently? Looking at the excel file, all of us lodging visa from 20th June are still waiting.


----------



## melbournite (Aug 20, 2015)

Laxie said:


> Nope, how about you? I asked my agent to call the department since yesterday. Hopefully, i will get some update from them today
> 
> Any june guys got grants recently? Looking at the excel file, all of us lodging visa from 20th June are still waiting.


Hi Laxie,
I got the CO allocated in the last week. Replied to the information requested by them.
Hoping that things go through in my favour. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mary85 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi I called the department and they said that cases from june 1st onwards have started to be allocated. Hopefully we might hear from them soon.


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

mary85 said:


> Hi I called the department and they said that cases from june 1st onwards have started to be allocated. Hopefully we might hear from them soon.


What number did you tried to call them? I tried the number +61-731367000 since last two days but it always busy even at the beginning hour of business day, I got a feeling that they kept the phone aside from ringing, I tried whole day but no use


----------



## mary85 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi ...yeah I called the same number. Got them by around 7:30 am ist. Hope this helps. Try them earlier on in the day I.e 5am to 6am IST. Chances of getting them are more then.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

*Get Health Details updated!*

Took the medical tests yesterday and now about 32 hours later, I see the following for all 3 of us:


> Health requirement - health clearance provided - no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


That was quite fast.


----------



## mary85 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi. Just wanted to share a good news. After a really long wait ,me and my family got a direct grant yesterday morning. My husband called them yesterday morning and they said that our file is gone for checks and will hear from us soon. Within two hours we got the golden mails with our visas. Thank you so much everyone for guiding us each and every step. Hope the rest who haven't got their grants yet, get them soon. God bless.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

mary85 said:


> Hi. Just wanted to share a good news. After a really long wait ,me and my family got a direct grant yesterday morning. My husband called them yesterday morning and they said that our file is gone for checks and will hear from us soon. Within two hours we got the golden mails with our visas. Thank you so much everyone for guiding us each and every step. Hope the rest who haven't got their grants yet, get them soon. God bless.


Congratulations Mary and all the best for your future. Please update your Timeline signature


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

mary85 said:


> Hi. Just wanted to share a good news. After a really long wait ,me and my family got a direct grant yesterday morning. My husband called them yesterday morning and they said that our file is gone for checks and will hear from us soon. Within two hours we got the golden mails with our visas. Thank you so much everyone for guiding us each and every step. Hope the rest who haven't got their grants yet, get them soon. God bless.


Congratulations Mary


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

mary85 said:


> Hi. Just wanted to share a good news. After a really long wait ,me and my family got a direct grant yesterday morning. My husband called them yesterday morning and they said that our file is gone for checks and will hear from us soon. Within two hours we got the golden mails with our visas. Thank you so much everyone for guiding us each and every step. Hope the rest who haven't got their grants yet, get them soon. God bless.


Mary, I'm really happy for you!!  Finally, the long wait came to an end for you 

So, as for the checks, did they call to your or your hubby's employer for checking?


----------



## melbournite (Aug 20, 2015)

mary85 said:


> Hi. Just wanted to share a good news. After a really long wait ,me and my family got a direct grant yesterday morning. My husband called them yesterday morning and they said that our file is gone for checks and will hear from us soon. Within two hours we got the golden mails with our visas. Thank you so much everyone for guiding us each and every step. Hope the rest who haven't got their grants yet, get them soon. God bless.


Congratulations Mary.. !!!
Great news..


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

mary85 said:


> Hi. Just wanted to share a good news. After a really long wait ,me and my family got a direct grant yesterday morning. My husband called them yesterday morning and they said that our file is gone for checks and will hear from us soon. Within two hours we got the golden mails with our visas. Thank you so much everyone for guiding us each and every step. Hope the rest who haven't got their grants yet, get them soon. God bless.


Congrats Mary..

Could you please share your timeline.


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

mary85 said:


> Hi. Just wanted to share a good news. After a really long wait ,me and my family got a direct grant yesterday morning. My husband called them yesterday morning and they said that our file is gone for checks and will hear from us soon. Within two hours we got the golden mails with our visas. Thank you so much everyone for guiding us each and every step. Hope the rest who haven't got their grants yet, get them soon. God bless.


Hearty congratulations to all of you, can you please share your timeline? I called them first on 27/8/15 and second time on 3/9/15, second time they told frequent calling can not enforce them for grant but need a standard time for processing. I can see that you called them on 2/8/15 and yesterday 4/8/15 , did you sense any frustration they got of calling them frequently?


----------



## mary85 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks a lot everyone. I definitely will share my timelines. I did call them thrice. First time they didn't even bother to check our visa status and told me to be patient. Then we found out that external checks were going on since the external agent had contacted my husband's previous company. But two weeks later after these checks we still didn't get contacted by the DIBP. So I called and they said the same reply as before. But when the external agent called my husband is when I understood that the checks were over. That's when we called them twice again. The first time they told us to be patient and second time the checks were going on. It was the last call that actually helped us. So this was our story . 
I would suggest that wait for atleast 2 months from the date of lodging your visa to contact them. We got our visa after 85 days ...almost the three month mark. So don't worry. Everything will work out fine for all of you. Good luck.


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

mary85 said:


> Thanks a lot everyone. I definitely will share my timelines. I did call them thrice. First time they didn't even bother to check our visa status and told me to be patient. Then we found out that external checks were going on since the external agent had contacted my husband's previous company. But two weeks later after these checks we still didn't get contacted by the DIBP. So I called and they said the same reply as before. But when the external agent called my husband is when I understood that the checks were over. That's when we called them twice again. The first time they told us to be patient and second time the checks were going on. It was the last call that actually helped us. So this was our story .
> I would suggest that wait for atleast 2 months from the date of lodging your visa to contact them. We got our visa after 85 days ...almost the three month mark. So don't worry. Everything will work out fine for all of you. Good luck.


Can you please share some more details on that external check? How did they contact your spouse's company by mail / call / visit? What all details they asked during their contact? What did they ask for with your husband ? Thx


----------



## Zimmy09 (Jun 20, 2015)

VISA lodged on 17 June called Adelaide num on 17 aug got an email from GSM South Australia,
Application for migration has recently been assessed at this stage no further documents required while checks are occurring.please do not contact office.your case will be next reviewed on 15 sep 2015.
My question was what kind of checks can we think.please answer.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

July thread is busy reporting grants. What about June applicants? Can we list all June applicants awaiting the grants?

me
melbournite
dwarasilareddy
Laxie
andy_cool
samir0075
tauseef
Here_to_fly
redsato
Faris_ksa
melsyd0617


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Page 54 to 59 in July thread - (moderately) raining grants over there. Surprising to see no action in our group, or has everyone else (except me and Laxie ) received their grants already?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes Keeda,
July thread is so active with grants news that's its hard to keep track of how many people are getting their grants and contacted by CO's

You guys will get one soon. All the best.



KeeDa said:


> Page 54 to 59 in July thread - (moderately) raining grants over there. Surprising to see no action in our group, or has everyone else (except me and Laxie ) received their grants already?


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Page 54 to 59 in July thread - (moderately) raining grants over there. Surprising to see no action in our group, or has everyone else (except me and Laxie ) received their grants already?


What do you think is the reason behind their priority on processing July applicants before clearing up the June application pool? When do you think they will come back with us?
I tried calling these days, even emailing to them. Still not a single update.


----------



## melbournite (Aug 20, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Page 54 to 59 in July thread - (moderately) raining grants over there. Surprising to see no action in our group, or has everyone else (except me and Laxie ) received their grants already?


No I have not received Grant as yet.. Looking forward for it..


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

I concur you Keeda on this list. Am still waiting

Regards

Andy




KeeDa said:


> July thread is busy reporting grants. What about June applicants? Can we list all June applicants awaiting the grants?
> 
> me
> melbournite
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Laxie said:


> What do you think is the reason behind their priority on processing July applicants before clearing up the June application pool? When do you think they will come back with us?
> I tried calling these days, even emailing to them. Still not a single update.


I got no clue about this myself. All I can think and guess is that those from July who received grants must have fast straight forward and clear cases not requiring any additional external checks or verifications. So, even with the remaining July applicants, they too might get into a situation where August candidates will start receiving grants when there still would be some July candidates waiting for it. Likewise, I am sure that today when June and July applicants are receiving the grants, there might be a few from May (or even earlier) who are still waiting.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

KeeDa said:


> July thread is busy reporting grants. What about June applicants? Can we list all June applicants awaiting the grants?
> 
> me
> melbournite
> ...


Hi Keeda,

I have lodge the application on 1st June 2015, front loaded all docs (including PCC and Medical) and still no CO is allocated to my application as my application status is still "application received".

I called DIBP twice and they told me that my case in under routine assessment and yes CO is going through my case. In terms of counting days I am into three figures now  today is the 100th day 

This waiting period especially when there is no communication from CO or DIBP kills. I am still keeping my faith intact with high hopes. May ALLAH bless us with DIRECT GRANT soon.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

tauseef said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> I have lodge the application on 1st June 2015, front loaded all docs (including PCC and Medical) and still no CO is allocated to my application as my application status is still "application received".
> 
> ...


I know. That is the reason many choose to hold onto uploading PCC and/ or Medicals until requested. Although this might delay the case finalization by a few days or a week, it still is good to know about CO allocation.


----------



## Zimmy09 (Jun 20, 2015)

Add me into the list keeda.visa applied on 17 June.waiting for 15 sep to get reviewed


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Page 54 to 59 in July thread - (moderately) raining grants over there. Surprising to see no action in our group, or has everyone else (except me and Laxie ) received their grants already?


I am also sailing in the same boat guys


----------



## ausdream189 (Jun 4, 2015)

CO was assigned an asked for med & pcc.....as usa pcc takes long time, so i requested for more time and they gave.....however, she came and asked for local or state PCC along with the fbi check because i'm in usa currently.....did this occur to anyone??

btw: in my case, does it mean that everything is fine with my documentation and they just need med & pcc??


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Congratulations for all who got the grant recently. I just called them this morning and I inquired about my application, one lady picked up and told me that my application is still going through routine checks and they will contact me if they need anymore documents. 

I got an email after two hours stating the same. So nothing much we can do expect to wait.. by the way, from their reply do you think the checks could be external or internal normal checks?


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi guyz 
I called DIBP today, the lady officer told me some internal check is pending that is why they couldn't come to a decision and asked to wait approximately 3-4 weeks to hear from them and asked to give a call again if I don't hear from them within that time frame, just thinking what are the internal checks all about? Anyone gone through this here?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

dwarasilareddy said:


> Hi guyz
> I called DIBP today, the lady officer told me some internal check is pending that is why they couldn't come to a decision and asked to wait approximately 3-4 weeks to hear from them and asked to give a call again if I don't hear from them within that time frame, just thinking what are the internal checks all about? Anyone gone through this here?


Apart from the regular processing of the applications which approximately take 2 months, DIBP on occasions forwards the application to it's High Commissions in various countries( depends on the applicant's country) to perform a background check, it could be your employer check, education etc.

This is routine check and nothing to worry about but yes it delays the application and in most occasions goes beyond 3 months.

Watch out for any calls you get from Delhi. In certain cases like mine, I did not receive any call but my HR got a mail to confirm my employment details. I received my grant 2-3 weeks after the checks.


----------



## melbournite (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I am trying to call the immigration office since a week, but nobody takes the call. Today morning I waited for 30 minutes, still nobody came to the call. 
My case is allocated to Brisbane office. Is there any other number which I should call??


----------



## ravi1984 (Feb 28, 2015)

hi everyone

lodged my application(189) on June 5th 2015, CO assigned on July 23rd , submitted the additional docs requested by CO on 6th August 2015, still waiting for the grant..


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

ravi1984 said:


> hi everyone
> 
> lodged my application(189) on June 5th 2015, CO assigned on July 23rd , submitted the additional docs requested by CO on 6th August 2015, still waiting for the grant..


Hello ravi.. After applying your Australian pcc ,in how many days you got your pcc because i applied on 27th August from India?
Thanks


----------



## ravi1984 (Feb 28, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Hello ravi.. After applying your Australian pcc ,in how many days you got your pcc because i applied on 27th August from India?
> Thanks


I had applied for the australian npc on - 12/06/2015
npc completed - 15/06/2015
got it via post around 22/06/2015


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

melbournite said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am trying to call the immigration office since a week, but nobody takes the call. Today morning I waited for 30 minutes, still nobody came to the call.
> My case is allocated to Brisbane office. Is there any other number which I should call??


I suggest you calling at the beginning of business day ( AST 9 AM or from AST 1:30 PM to 2PM)

I did so and finally could get through to talk to them. Good lucks


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi Friends, 

Whenever CO is assigned and asks you to submit some additional forms, by default CO will check the application back after 28 days exactly. 

Now i am curious to know what will happen if before completion of these 28 days, we call CO to check status. Will that 28 days counter reset on that particular day or will it not impact that 28 days counter. 

Please share your thoughts and experience. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Here_to_fly said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Whenever CO is assigned and asks you to submit some additional forms, by default CO will check the application back after 28 days exactly.
> 
> ...


No, it is nothing like that. When the CO says that she will re-visit your application after 28 days, she must be just keeping your eFile aside (with a 28 days reminder) and moving on to some other case. If she happens to notice that you've completed the request before that time period, and if available to re-look at your case, she very well will do so and finalize it. That is why you should click the "Request Complete" button so that they get the notification about it (and you don't have to call them to remind). Even if you call, they won't penalize you and add another delay to your case just because of that. They are there to help and themselves would like to finalize the case at the earliest rather than to keep delaying.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> No, it is nothing like that. When the CO says that she will re-visit your application after 28 days, she must be just keeping your eFile aside (with a 28 days reminder) and moving on to some other case. If she happens to notice that you've completed the request before that time period, and if available to re-look at your case, she very well will do so and finalize it. That is why you should click the "Request Complete" button so that they get the notification about it (and you don't have to call them to remind). Even if you call, they won't penalize you and add another delay to your case just because of that. They are there to help and themselves would like to finalize the case at the earliest rather than to keep delaying.


So after we provide/upload all the additional documents, do we follow up with the CO? What is the typical turn-around time folks have seen w.r.t grants being given after CO contact?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jelli-kallu said:


> So after we provide/upload all the additional documents, do we follow up with the CO? What is the typical turn-around time folks have seen w.r.t grants being given after CO contact?


It varies. A lot. Some get it in a week or two, while for some, if they now decide to undertake the employment verification, it can take months. MontyC who got the grant a few days ago had applied in Jan.2015 and had to wait 4 months (after having provided all documents) just because of employment verification. Verification for him happened with both his current and ex-employer.


----------



## melbournite (Aug 20, 2015)

Getting in touch with CO is really difficult. I have tried calling the Brisbane couple of times in the last week. Everytime, my call was put on hold for almost 40 minutes and no contact. I called today morning at 4.30 IST as well, I kept my patient for around an hour, but still couldn't get through..
Not sure how other people get to speak to CO.
I wrote an email to gsm brisbane couple of weeks ago, but that is still unanswered.

Is there any other way to get in touch with them?


----------



## qasimkhan123 (May 31, 2015)

Hi,

I filled my online application and forgot to mention that my wife before marriage surname was with her father and now she has my surname. Now i cannot edit the submitted application. 

I answered this question as No

Is this family member currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?

Please provide your feedback as what i should do now? Should i only attached affidavit indicating the name change after marriage?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Fill and submit Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answers. No need of any affidavit since you must've already submitted the marriage certificate. But no harm in submitting if you already have one.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I know. That is the reason many choose to hold onto uploading PCC and/ or Medicals until requested. Although this might delay the case finalization by a few days or a week, it still is good to know about CO allocation.


My visa applied date 12 June. CO requested doc on 4th Aug.. Submitted .. No update


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

What's the contact no. of CO from Adelaide


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hiraman said:


> My visa applied date 12 June. CO requested doc on 4th Aug.. Submitted .. No update


clicked "Request Complete" button as well?

No such specific number for Brisbane or Adelaide. There is just this one general number that you can call: +61 7 3136 7000


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> clicked "Request Complete" button as well?
> 
> No such specific number for Brisbane or Adelaide. There is just this one general number that you can call: +61 7 3136 7000


Yea.. I clicked that button. Since then it's been Assessment in progress..

Yup i have that no.

Have u tried calling


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hiraman said:


> Yea.. I clicked that button. Since then it's been Assessment in progress..
> 
> Yup i have that no.
> 
> Have u tried calling


No, I haven't, but others who did have had some luck recently in getting their cases finalized after the call was made.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Any June still left for grant? Please confirm..


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Any June still left for grant? Please confirm..


 i am


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Aus_PK said:


> Any June still left for grant? Please confirm..


I'm also still waiting today is my 90th day.. I applied on 18 June... called them last Friday and they told me that my application is still going through routine checks.


----------



## Zimmy09 (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm also June applicant.
Updated last document 16 August,I think that made my case delay.
It's my thought only.


----------



## NinjaDixon (Jul 3, 2015)

We are still waiting, applied June 19th, CO contact beginning of august. My husband had to get a hep c test for nursing and we haven't heard anything since the end of august. If anyone knows the phone number of GSM Adelaide it would be much appreciated as hubby has already had some interviews with hospitals and they want us down there.


----------



## Zimmy09 (Jun 20, 2015)

You can contact Adelaide gsm on 00 61 7 3136 7000


----------



## melbournite (Aug 20, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Any June still left for grant? Please confirm..


Awaiting Grant...


----------



## Zimmy09 (Jun 20, 2015)

Any one here has gone through any kind of verification.i myself did not go through any.


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

Zimmy09 said:


> Any one here has gone through any kind of verification.i myself did not go through any.


Till now didn't get any verification call or information. Secondly i shall never come to know as i am working for MNC.


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

Am a June Applicant as well.. front loaded all docs and waiting 


Though i received an email from GSM-Allocated that my application is progressing, i wasn't so far requested for any additional documents.. this wait is taxing !!

Andy


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Your visa category is 190, 189 visa has different timelines



andy_cool said:


> Am a June Applicant as well.. front loaded all docs and waiting
> 
> 
> Though i received an email from GSM-Allocated that my application is progressing, i wasn't so far requested for any additional documents.. this wait is taxing !!
> ...


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

Called DIBP today. Still External checks are going on and got that same standard replay - "We can not confirm on the exact time lines by when the outcome can be expected"

But she told that by October application can be finalized.

So next loop of One more month started :noidea:


----------



## Zimmy09 (Jun 20, 2015)

OMG.Have you or your company contacted by them.waiting...waiting..while others running is a pain.dont worry you will definitely get a positive result.
When I called them yesterday the lady told me that my case will be finalized by this week.do you think am I going through any kind of checks which was not mentioned by them.


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

Zimmy09 said:


> OMG.Have you or your company contacted by them.waiting...waiting..while others running is a pain.dont worry you will definitely get a positive result.
> When I called them yesterday the lady told me that my case will be finalized by this week.do you think am I going through any kind of checks which was not mentioned by them.


Hey Zimmy, You will get it pretty soon. Even that nice lady told me that the case might get finalized by October. But to my surprise i refreshed the immi account and status changes from In progress to Finalized in 2-3 mins time.


----------



## Zimmy09 (Jun 20, 2015)

Loads of stress released I guess,it's a great day for you.Hope so Here-to-fly.my status still showing application recieved.


----------



## younus92 (Jul 20, 2013)

Here_to_fly said:


> Hey Zimmy, You will get it pretty soon. Even that nice lady told me that the case might get finalized by October. But to my surprise i refreshed the immi account and status changes from In progress to Finalized in 2-3 mins time.


Congrats Here_to_fly.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

After a wait of 95 days, i called up DIBP for the first time and she said that all docs have been recvd n my file is under assessment.
When should i expect?

Applied on 12 June.
CO contacted on 4thAug for PCC
Submitted PCC on 31stAug.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Here_to_fly said:


> Hey Zimmy, You will get it pretty soon. Even that nice lady told me that the case might get finalized by October. But to my surprise i refreshed the immi account and status changes from In progress to Finalized in 2-3 mins time.


Congratulations man, it is nice to see things are going again for June applicants. And good luck for the rest of us who are still waiting.


----------



## melbournite (Aug 20, 2015)

GOD IS GREAT!!!
Finally got Visa today!!!!

Thanks everyone for their support.

Cheers....!!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Congrats melbournite.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Yes because due to reduced quota more and more high pointers are filling visa and they would like to have more skilled people so 60 pointer would have very bleak chances where as 70 pointers can be safe...so they are holding the application in order to have more better people... However in October they might issue more as they again start twice a month process.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Keeda..what is update at your end? Any news?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

None yet. 28 days timeframe for requested documents expired on 16-Sep. I had already emailed them asking for an extension and providing evidence that I am working towards one of the documents. No reply to that email either.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> None yet. 28 days timeframe for requested documents expired on 16-Sep. I had already emailed them asking for an extension and providing evidence that I am working towards one of the documents. No reply to that email either.


What were the docs


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hiraman said:


> What were the docs


PCC, Medicals, and something that almost none here will ever encounter and it being personal, I've send you a PM about it.


----------



## redsato (Jun 5, 2015)

Guys,

I have seen posts in this thread where people mentioned that when they called +61 7 3136 7000 to hurry up Immigration to issue their PR (provided that they already submitted all the necessary documents), sometimes they said the person answering their call happened to be their CO, therefore a few hours after they hung up, they got the golden email confirming their PR stauts.

I am just wondering, when you call +61 7 3136 7000, dont you always get a general receptionist? how could you get your CO on the phone with you?


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Avoid calling... You will never get an answer now...there is some changes in the policy now


----------



## redsato (Jun 5, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Avoid calling... You will never get an answer now...there is some changes in the policy now


What happened?

I think in August, it was still business as usual...what has happened in September?


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Might bau became too much for them....else every other person was calling once number went viral...probably this move to discourage status check calling...however if you any particular query with CO then u may call...on discretionary note..all the best


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Might bau became too much for them....else every other person was calling once number went viral...probably this move to discourage status check calling...however if you any particular query with CO then u may call...on discretionary note..all the best


Did you call them (DIBP/CO), by any chance? And what was the response?


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

I tried on 70th day of my application and thy did not give any info just requested wait...I filled on 9th July and still no info


----------



## shebeast (Jun 28, 2015)

Guys,

I was contacted by CO on Aug 19th requesting my medical, extra info for de facto partner before requesting their medical. I clicked the 'submit complete' button on 3rd Sept as my medical had been sent off by then, but I've still not heard anything.

I've sent 2 e-mails, one on the 20th stated that I had uploaded extra documents for relationship evidence as I was hoping they would request partners medical whilst waiting for mine once they had suitale relationship evidence, but no such luck 

Is it worth phoning that number that's floating around? I applied on 26th June and scored 70 points so was hoping for a faster turn around. I envisaged getting the visa this week, as I need to hand in notice at my place of work in October if I am to leave in December. Hhhhmm.. worried.

What is the chance that my case has been pulled out for external checks? I'm from the UK and so is my partner, so we are not from high risk countries. Would I have already been told that we had been pulled for external checks before asking for my medical, as they have 12 month dates on them?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

shebeast said:


> Guys,
> 
> I was contacted by CO on Aug 19th requesting my medical, extra info for de facto partner before requesting their medical. I clicked the 'submit complete' button on 3rd Sept as my medical had been sent off by then, but I've still not heard anything.
> 
> ...


Applicants are never told upfront about internal or external checks. I suggest you call them. Many here were lucky to have their applications pulled up for finalization just because they had called.


----------



## shebeast (Jun 28, 2015)

I thought I'd read that people who had been pulled for external checks had received an email informing them..


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

KeeDa said:


> Applicants are never told upfront about internal or external checks. I suggest you call them. Many here were lucky to have their applications pulled up for finalization just because they had called.


True, they keep reading the standard script "your application is under routine check..blah blah".
Once in a while if a caller is lucky, the officer on the other side give some additional info. Happened to me, the lady on the phone told me, "all documents submitted have been verified but there are some additional checks that the department is currently performing, so the grant may not be anytime soon". Three days after this my HR got a mail.


----------



## Ayeshaoz (Sep 22, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> True, they keep reading the standard script "your application is under routine check..blah blah".
> Once in a while if a caller is lucky, the officer on the other side give some additional info. Happened to me, the lady on the phone told me, "all documents submitted have been verified but there are some additional checks that the department is currently performing, so the grant may not be anytime soon". Three days after this my HR got a mail.


Whar did they ask in mail?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Just had someone from Australian high commission Delhi call me for job verification. Long call- all about current job, clients, nature of work, technologies used, asking me a more in-depth use-case of how a client approaches me (note: I am self employed) with a problem and how I approach it, solve it, demonstrate it, get paid, if I work full time, what am I currently working on, etc... about my CA, my ex-employer, my wife, parents, brother, sister, daughter, etc. etc...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Just had someone from Australian high commission Delhi call me for job verification. Long call- all about current job, clients, nature of work, technologies used, asking me a more in-depth use-case of how a client approaches me (note: I am self employed) with a problem and how I approach it, solve it, demonstrate it, get paid, if I work full time, what am I currently working on, etc... about my CA, my ex-employer, my wife, parents, brother, sister, daughter, etc. etc...


To add some more on this topic- it was a guy who seemed to know what he was asking (including ICT technical questions). He also seemed to have done some background (online perhaps) checks about me, my company, etc... because at one point, he said that my company seems to be registered in the government records by some other name... turns out that somehow its my middle name and first name has got swapped there and I clarified to him that it still is me but they seem to be showing my fathers name as the first name in those records.


----------



## Ravi1 (Jul 3, 2014)

KeeDa 

Looks like you were very well prepared in advance. 


- All the best!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks, Ravi1. I actually wasn't. I was under a wrong impression that with so many points where taking away employment points would still make me eligible for the visa with 60 points, I will not have to go through verification. So, never had thought that I would have to go through this. But, from what I can tell, all went well and he seemed happy with it, thanked me, wished me luck, and hung up.


----------



## Ravi1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Ya but the way you answered sounds like you were all geared up specifically to the company registration question. The Best is yet to knock your inbox. - All the best


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm 12 June.
Any one older here waiting for grant


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

You not even contacted by CO?..what is your occupation? 12 June is crazy man..did you try calling them?


----------



## dell2015 (Sep 23, 2015)

same here lodged 14th June and the last update i heard from CO was 3rd Aug asking for PCC and uploaded it on 14th Aug thats it didnt hear anything since then







. case officer did a verification at my work last 2nd Sept.


----------



## avinash4579 (Nov 30, 2014)

MECH ENGR points 65
189 PR Australia
PR invite 22 May 2015
Visa Logged on 29 JUNE 2015
HAP ID , Medicals Request recd on 28 July 2015
Medicals , PCC submiited on 6th Aug 2015
Form 80 & 1221 & CV request by CO on 28th Aug 2015
Form 80 & 1221 & CV for self and spouse submitted on 15 Sep 2015

By When Can I expect Grant letter
DOES This query from CO for form 80 , 1221 and CV for self and Spouse mean all other things including medical , docs are okay ?
Means No more queries - Direct Visa Grant ?

Please reply


----------



## avinash4579 (Nov 30, 2014)

*JUNE 2015 applicants*

I had filed for 189 visa in FEB 2015.
MECH ENGR code - points 65
Received my PR invite on 22 May 2015
Visa Logged & Payment done on 29 June 2015
Hap ID Medical requested on 28 July 2015
Submitted PCC , Medicals on 6th Aug 2015
Received request from CO for Form 80 and 1221 for self and spouse on 28 Aug 2015
Submitted on 15th Sep 2015
When can I expect my Visa Grant ? Pl help me I am literally stressed waiting for ....

One more query - Generally i read on the blogs that after medicals 80 and 1221 are generally not asked for ?
Is there any issue if they are asking for?
secondly i need to know is there any chance that more queries may come or this query for form 80 and 1221 means "all other things including medical , other docs are in order" ?

Pls advise / respond....


----------



## dell2015 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello avinash hope everything goes well with your application. to be honest with you CO and grant timings are really unpredicted and it is case to case basis. so really for us is to be on ready for waiting game. for direct grant it means CO did not even make any contact to the applicant after lodgement and applicant receives the grant without being asked for further documents. goodluck to all of us brothers and sisters.


----------



## dell2015 (Sep 23, 2015)

avinash additional to your reply very rare that the case officers will ask another document after their first contact to the applicant. so really most of the time they only ask once. hope this helps and perhaps someone from this forum could clarify this also.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Guys it is really hard time. Hunger and thurst dried up.


----------



## dell2015 (Sep 23, 2015)

I am with you deepgill we are on the same boat. btw when did you lodge your application?


----------



## avinash4579 (Nov 30, 2014)

dell2015 said:


> avinash additional to your reply very rare that the case officers will ask another document after their first contact to the applicant. so really most of the time they only ask once. hope this helps and perhaps someone from this forum could clarify this also.


I thank you Friend for your reply... I was actually pitched in dark by the agent who was like ..... 
Thanks again , some comfort... 
Secondly ... if you see my timelines for all milestones till now , i feel they are okay and not delayed at any stage, hopefully grant should arrive soon.

Thanks


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Guys it is really hard time. Hunger and thurst dried up.


Same boat as you are.. Waiting and Patience is the name of the game ... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

dell2015 said:


> same here lodged 14th June and the last update i heard from CO was 3rd Aug asking for PCC and uploaded it on 14th Aug thats it didnt hear anything since then . case officer did a verification at my work last 2nd Sept.


Both of our story running close.
Visa Applied on 12 June.
CO contacted me on 4 Aug for Pcc
Uploaded on 31 Aug.
Followed up on 17 Sep.

No response yet


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

dell2015 said:


> I am with you deepgill we are on the same boat. btw when did you lodge your application?


Dell2015 i lodged my application on 30th june.


----------



## Zimmy09 (Jun 20, 2015)

Add me too in your list applied on 17june.no CO contact


----------



## dell2015 (Sep 23, 2015)

Any updates brothers and sisters?


_____________________
Visa 189
Date Visa Lodged: 14th June 2015
CO asked for PCC: 3rd Aug 2015
Uploaded PCC: 14th Aug 2015
Immi verified work experience: 2nd Sep 2015
Grant Date: waitiinngggggg


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

I check email daily but no success yet


----------



## dell2015 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> I check email daily but no success yet


Did you try to call them?

______________________________

Visa 189

Date Visa Lodged: 14th June 2015
CO asked for PCC: 3rd Aug 2015
Uploaded PCC: 14th Aug 2015
Immi verified work experience: 2nd Sep 2015
Grant Date: waitiinngggggg


----------



## jimboo (Apr 14, 2013)

Hiraman said:


> Both of our story running close.
> Visa Applied on 12 June.
> CO contacted me on 4 Aug for Pcc
> Uploaded on 31 Aug.
> ...


My status is much similar to you, Lodged in June, CO in Aug, upload and follow up in 15 Sep, No response yet. Did you get any reply? Are you assigned to GSM Brisbane ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jimboo said:


> My status is much similar to you, Lodged in June, CO in Aug, upload and follow up in 15 Sep, No response yet. Did you get any reply? Are you assigned to GSM Brisbane ?


jimboo... you are the first person that I know awaiting grant who has been assigned a CO from Brisbane office. I am too. If you know, PM me your CO name and I will PM you too.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> jimboo... you are the first person that I know awaiting grant who has been assigned a CO from Brisbane office. I am too. If you know, PM me your CO name and I will PM you too.


I am also awaiting grant from brisbane team


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Wonderful. Would you guys agree that we form a small group- on whatsapp perhaps for applicants awaiting grant from Brisbane team? If you agree, PM me your phone numbers.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

keeda said:


> wonderful. Would you guys agree that we form a small group- on whatsapp perhaps for applicants awaiting grant from brisbane team? If you agree, pm me your phone numbers.


done


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

It's bad to see there're still quite a few June applicants haven't got grants  ...Guys, don't lose your hope and patience. Grant will come along the way. Good lucks again to you!!!


----------



## dell2015 (Sep 23, 2015)

who is from Team Adelaide here?


______________________________ Visa 189 Date Visa Lodged: 14th June 2015 CO asked for PCC: 3rd Aug 2015 Uploaded PCC: 14th Aug 2015 Immi verified work experience: 2nd Sep 2015 Grant Date: waitiinngggggg


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

hi dell2015

looking at your signature, seems you got job verification? what kind of job verification was done? and are you onshore? and did you claimed points for work experience? what sorts of questions did they asked?
pls share your expereince.











dell2015 said:


> who is from Team Adelaide here?
> 
> 
> ______________________________ Visa 189 Date Visa Lodged: 14th June 2015 CO asked for PCC: 3rd Aug 2015 Uploaded PCC: 14th Aug 2015 Immi verified work experience: 2nd Sep 2015 Grant Date: waitiinngggggg


----------



## avinash4579 (Nov 30, 2014)

dell2015 said:


> who is from Team Adelaide here?
> 
> 
> ______________________________ Visa 189 Date Visa Lodged: 14th June 2015 CO asked for PCC: 3rd Aug 2015 Uploaded PCC: 14th Aug 2015 Immi verified work experience: 2nd Sep 2015 Grant Date: waitiinngggggg


My CO is from Adelaide .....
Visa Logged 29 June 2015 6th aug 2015 - PCC and Medicals submitted 15 Sep 2015 Form 80 and 1221 and CV for self and spouse submitted by email.

Waiting for .... Grant


----------



## Sophia224968 (Apr 24, 2015)

Received grant today. Though I don't post that much, I am constantly monitoring this forum to get relevant information so I would like to thank everyone for sharing their knowledge and experiences regarding the visa application process. To those who are still waiting, all the best! 

Here's my timeline:
14/06/2015 Visa lodged onshore
07/08/2015 CO request medical and form 80
25/08/2015 Medicals done
28/08/2015 Form 80 submitted
24/09/2015 Grant!


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Sophia224968 said:


> Received grant today. Though I don't post that much, I am constantly monitoring this forum to get relevant information so I would like to thank everyone for sharing their knowledge and experiences regarding the visa application process. To those who are still waiting, all the best!
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 14/06/2015 Visa lodged onshore
> ...


Congratulations!! And all the best for your further plans! 
On a related note, almost a month of waiting since you uploaded your last document. I wonder how you had the patience? Some tips might help folks like us


----------



## jimboo (Apr 14, 2013)

That's such a good news, Congratulations!

Can you please tell us if you were assigned to GSM Brisbane or Adeliade? 



Sophia224968 said:


> Received grant today. Though I don't post that much, I am constantly monitoring this forum to get relevant information so I would like to thank everyone for sharing their knowledge and experiences regarding the visa application process. To those who are still waiting, all the best!
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 14/06/2015 Visa lodged onshore
> ...


----------



## Sophia224968 (Apr 24, 2015)

My files were with GSM Adelaide. As with everyone else, the waiting drove me nuts especially when I did not hear anything from my CO after I submitted everything. Planned to call them to follow up next week but thanks God the grant came in earlier.


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

Sophia224968 said:


> My files were with GSM Adelaide. As with everyone else, the waiting drove me nuts especially when I did not hear anything from my CO after I submitted everything. Planned to call them to follow up next week but thanks God the grant came in earlier.


Congratulations Sophia.. Enjoy OZ

Regards

Andy


----------



## dell2015 (Sep 23, 2015)

Sophia224968 said:


> My files were with GSM Adelaide. As with everyone else, the waiting drove me nuts especially when I did not hear anything from my CO after I submitted everything. Planned to call them to follow up next week but thanks God the grant came in earlier.



congratulations. happy to hear that.


----------



## dell2015 (Sep 23, 2015)

kingsss125 said:


> hi dell2015
> 
> looking at your signature, seems you got job verification? what kind of job verification was done? and are you onshore? and did you claimed points for work experience? what sorts of questions did they asked?
> pls share your expereince.
> ...



i am onshore and yes I claimed points. they cross checked/verified the information (Employment Reference) i provided to them.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

Sophia224968 said:


> My files were with GSM Adelaide. As with everyone else, the waiting drove me nuts especially when I did not hear anything from my CO after I submitted everything. Planned to call them to follow up next week but thanks God the grant came in earlier.


Congratulations Sophia.
My CO too from Adelaide.
After CO request for PCC on 4Aug, I submitted it on 31st Aug n called on 17sep to learn that the file is under assessment. 
If i go by your case, then i must get the grant in fortnight.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

dell2015 said:


> Did you try to call them?
> 
> ______________________________
> 
> ...


Had called on 17Sep ..
Learned that ma file is under assessment.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

dell2015 said:


> who is from Team Adelaide here?
> 
> ______________________________ Visa 189 Date Visa Lodged: 14th June 2015 CO asked for PCC: 3rd Aug 2015 Uploaded PCC: 14th Aug 2015 Immi verified work experience: 2nd Sep 2015 Grant Date: waitiinngggggg


From Adelaide


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

dell2015 said:


> kingsss125 said:
> 
> 
> > hi dell2015
> ...







Thanks


Have you submitted the stat declration ot employer reference ?did they call you ot hr


----------



## dell2015 (Sep 23, 2015)

kingsss125 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> Have you submitted the stat declration ot employer reference ?did they call you ot hr


Hello kingsss125 I only submitted Employee Reference they rang my HR and my manager.


----------



## dell2015 (Sep 23, 2015)

Any updates today guys? hopefully we hear nextweek from our CO's before the long holiday here.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Thanks, Ravi1. I actually wasn't. I was under a wrong impression that with so many points where taking away employment points would still make me eligible for the visa with 60 points, I will not have to go through verification. So, never had thought that I would have to go through this. But, from what I can tell, all went well and he seemed happy with it, thanked me, wished me luck, and hung up.


I personally think high points, especially work experience points, is what triggered the alarm for them and made them verify. I haven't heard too many people being verified. But good you were prepared.


----------



## WA1980 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi ..saw u online.. Can I ask u a query
Rgds
Biba


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

Still lot of us June applicants are waiting for our grants patiently. Let's hope this week with some good news in our inbox. I called them on 11 Sep, and told to wait approximately 3-4 weeks as some internal check is pending and that is why they couldn't come to decision. I am of impression that my internal check might be other than employment as applicants of June around my visa lodged date has already got job verification and even July applicants too. This waiting and uncertainty has impacted me in many ways from sleepless nights to job location change over.


----------



## Ravi1 (Jul 3, 2014)

There is no point feeling tensed when we don't have control on the situation. New week new beginning. Let's hope for the best. 

All the best guy's


----------



## dell2015 (Sep 23, 2015)

We are still waiting and hoping for the best 


______________________________

Visa 189

Date Visa Lodged: 14th June 2015
CO asked for PCC: 3rd Aug 2015
Uploaded PCC: 14th Aug 2015
Immi verified work experience: 2nd Sep 2015
Grant Date: waitiinngggggg


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## dell2015 (Sep 23, 2015)

dwarasilareddy said:


> Any updates?


still waiting my friend..


______________________________

Visa 189

Date Visa Lodged: 14th June 2015
CO asked for PCC: 3rd Aug 2015
Uploaded PCC: 14th Aug 2015
Immi verified work experience: 2nd Sep 2015
Grant Date: waitiinngggggg


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

dwarasilareddy said:


> Any updates?


When did you upload all the requested documents?


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

Looks like COs on vacation for June applicants


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Its not for June applicants only....its for everyone.
things seem to be slowing down for early applicants and they are working to meet their SLA of August now.
so once they reach their quota SLA for August they may move back to June and July candidates....

All the best.



Hiraman said:


> Looks like COs on vacation for June applicants


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

jelli-kallu said:


> When did you upload all the requested documents?


CO: 19/8 CV & 1221 for main applicant only
Submit: 20/8

Skilled.support: 27/8 form-1221 for wife as well
Submit: 30/8


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

I guess there were no invitations in September, but yet they seem not met their SLA for 75% applicants within 2/3 months


----------



## ravi1984 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> Looks like COs on vacation for June applicants



definitely, looks like that! :confused2:


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Its not for June applicants only....its for everyone.
> things seem to be slowing down for early applicants and they are working to meet their SLA of August now.
> so once they reach their quota SLA for August they may move back to June and July candidates....
> 
> All the best.


suku, what SLA are you talking about? 60-90 days of turn-around?


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

Any June applicant received the grant


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

For every months applicant they need to maintain a SLA.
they need to process atleast 75 % of the cases.
so what I feel is they have already met the SLA for June and July so the pressure now on them is to process 75% of cases for August. as the deadline is already upon them.
once they reach/complete this 75% SLA they may move backwards to complete or work on previous cases.
this is just my thinking and advise to me by one of my friend on this forum itself.



jelli-kallu said:


> suku, what SLA are you talking about? 60-90 days of turn-around?


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> For every months applicant they need to maintain a SLA.
> they need to process atleast 75 % of the cases.
> so what I feel is they have already met the SLA for June and July so the pressure now on them is to process 75% of cases for August. as the deadline is already upon them.
> once they reach/complete this 75% SLA they may move backwards to complete or work on previous cases.
> this is just my thinking and advise to me by one of my friend on this forum itself.



Makes sense Suku. This is a practical approach undertaken in any Service Industry as performance is tracked on meeting the SLAs and KPIs.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

ravi1984 said:


> definitely, looks like that! :confused2:


What you talking about june grants... mein 'May' wala hoon


----------



## dell2015 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> Any June applicant received the grant


wishing to receive grant... I am with the same occupation code also mate. I think we are on the same boat 

________________________________________
Visa 189

Date Visa Lodged: 14th June 2015
CO asked for PCC: 3rd Aug 2015
Uploaded PCC: 14th Aug 2015
Immi verified work experience: 2nd Sep 2015
Grant Date: waitiinngggggg


----------



## dell2015 (Sep 23, 2015)

I think all the case officers are having a week off prior to the long weekend here so really this week will be a very bad week no grants.

Hoping for next week good news 

____________________________________________
Visa 189

Date Visa Lodged: 14th June 2015
CO asked for PCC: 3rd Aug 2015
Uploaded PCC: 14th Aug 2015
Immi verified work experience: 2nd Sep 2015
Grant Date: waitiinngggggg


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

dell2015 said:


> I think all the case officers are having a week off prior to the long weekend here so really this week will be a very bad week no grants.
> 
> Hoping for next week good news
> 
> ...


Best of luck guys .:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ravi1984 (Feb 28, 2015)

Update: Was contacted by CO on 28/09/2015. I was asked to provide full details of my education history (in form 80 and additional education info sheet, and full address details of my university. Submitted the info on 30/09/2015.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

dell2015 said:


> I think all the case officers are having a week off prior to the long weekend here so really this week will be a very bad week no grants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Immi verified with your employers? Are you claiming work experience points?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

Called yesterday to DIBP and told my case has been recently reviewed after submission of requested docs and said she gonna escalate my case to CO again. Asked to check immi account in case any request from CO. Dunno why they delay to finalise it yet after they reviewed.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Seniors,
Please suggest me on this. Its very urgent and important for me.

I have lodged my EOI on 08/June/2015. I am waiting for invitation. Today I logged into my EOI account and opened the EOI details. Got a shock. My agent did a big mistake. My pte score got shuffled.
Original PTE score: L-62, R-54, S - 59, W-61
In EOI submitted as: L-62, R-54, S - 61, W-59 ( Reading and Writing scores got interchanged)

So please let me know if we correct the PTE score my EOI date will be changed or remains same. As this is just an update and total points claimed remains same, I hope my EOI submitted will not change.

Please suggest me ASAP. As this is killing me now.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

bharathjangam said:


> Hi Seniors,
> Please suggest me on this. Its very urgent and important for me.
> 
> I have lodged my EOI on 08/June/2015. I am waiting for invitation. Today I logged into my EOI account and opened the EOI details. Got a shock. My agent did a big mistake. My pte score got shuffled.
> ...


Don't worry you can correct the scores.. as long as the the points has not changed after the correction, your old date will still be considered. However, if the points changed then you will get the new date as effective date.


----------



## dell2015 (Sep 23, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Immi verified with your employers? Are you claiming work experience points?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes I claimed points and they contacted my HR and Manager.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> Don't worry you can correct the scores.. as long as the the points has not changed after the correction, your old date will still be considered. However, if the points changed then you will get the new date as effective date.




Thanks a lot Faris_ksa


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

bharathjangam said:


> Hi Seniors,
> Please suggest me on this. Its very urgent and important for me.
> 
> I have lodged my EOI on 08/June/2015. I am waiting for invitation. Today I logged into my EOI account and opened the EOI details. Got a shock. My agent did a big mistake. My pte score got shuffled.
> ...





bharathjangam said:


> Thanks a lot Faris_ksa


Make sure you edit and save in one atomic transaction. Change the scores in both the fields, and hit the save button just once.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

dell2015 said:


> Yes I claimed points and they contacted my HR and Manager.


Did your HR and manager informed you about this. How did the enquirer got their contact details


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi Keeda I have been contacted by CO after 80 days though I have not claimed any points for partner but they still asking for her history...not sure why...I have submitted the info and now status changed to assessment processing..
Do you have same status? How long do you think it will take from here?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Aus_PK said:


> Hi Keeda I have been contacted by CO after 80 days though I have not claimed any points for partner but they still asking for her history...not sure why...I have submitted the info and now status changed to assessment processing..
> Do you have same status? How long do you think it will take from here?


Must be something in her work history that they might be interested to have on their records- maybe she worked in Australia, or studied there, or some such reason. Don't bother much about it and provide what is requested.
No, this was not the case with me. I submitted only my wife's college letter for functional English and degree certificate. I wasn't requested anything else for her work history.
We cannot say how long it would take from this point. For drmudit, it took about 15 minutes to get a grant after clicking the "Request Complete" button, while for some, it has been a month or more and things haven't moved anywhere for them yet.


----------



## dell2015 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> Did your HR and manager informed you about this. How did the enquirer got their contact details


Yes they informed me in a very awkward manner lol.  They were not aware of my visa application.

In the Employee Reference HR and my boss's contact details were stated there.


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks Keeda thought my question was different after submitting the requested documents you also see assessment under process status?.. BTW my partner has not studied in Australia nor worked not sure what why they are interested... U hope they will not take a month to check verify and then reply since we have not claimed any pointsit should be straight case ...fingers crossed


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Aus_PK said:


> Thanks Keeda thought my question was different after submitting the requested documents you also see assessment under process status?.. BTW my partner has not studied in Australia nor worked not sure what why they are interested... U hope they will not take a month to check verify and then reply since we have not claimed any pointsit should be straight case ...fingers crossed


Yes, after completing the request, the status changes to _Assessment in progress_.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hello friends. . Today I called to DIBP but they said I have to wait on this stage.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Hello friends. . Today I called to DIBP but they said I have to wait on this stage.


What do they mean by "wait at this stage"? For how long??:confused2:


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> What do they mean by "wait at this stage"? For how long??:confused2:


Mate he asked me my visa category,lodged date and he also asked me did you submit all documents and I told him about co's allocation date and submitted documents which was requested by co, verification(done) then he said I have to wait my co will contact me for any reply he can't say anything.


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

Guyz,

I called DIBP yesterday, they provided the info on request that my application has reviewed on 19 Sep, that is exactly one month after CO allocated. However I submitted requested docs by 30 Aug.

She told she cannot escalate my case to CO as they have set timelines to visit back to application, and told there are much backlog they left to deal with. Asked to wait.


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

deepgill said:


> Mate he asked me my visa category,lodged date and he also asked me did you submit all documents and I told him about co's allocation date and submitted documents which was requested by co, verification(done) then he said I have to wait my co will contact me for any reply he can't say anything.


That guy is Si....on, he is very adamant and reluctant to provide specific info. I simply disconnect the call as soon as I notice his voice.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi guys, 

today I got an email from a different CO requesting more information... which is form 1399... I have never heard anyone asked for this form... usually it is asked when applying for citizenship.. Although my first CO send me in August that no more information required and routine checks are going on... called them once on 11 September got response still routine checks going on. 

what do you concluded from this new email? does it mean they are finished with the routine checks and just wating for this form to take a deceion or you think it is a beginning of another round of routine checks?


----------



## redsato (Jun 5, 2015)

Fellows, just to give you an update on June applicants. I received the grant on 1 October.

called them 3 days before the grant came through.

Was asked by CO back in August to provide PCC, they received it in mail around the end of September. Then I called to confirm it. Three days later, the grant came.


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

redsato said:


> Fellows, just to give you an update on June applicants. I received the grant on 1 October.
> 
> called them 3 days before the grant came through.
> 
> Was asked by CO back in August to provide PCC, they received it in mail around the end of September. Then I called to confirm it. Three days later, the grant came.


Congratulations redsato, can you please provide your visa lodged date?


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

redsato said:


> Fellows, just to give you an update on June applicants. I received the grant on 1 October.
> 
> called them 3 days before the grant came through.
> 
> Was asked by CO back in August to provide PCC, they received it in mail around the end of September. Then I called to confirm it. Three days later, the grant came.


Congratulations ..
My case too is similar to yours.
I was asked pcc on 4 Aug. Provided on 31Aug. Called up on 17 Sep. But no luck yet.
What's your lodged date


----------



## redsato (Jun 5, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> Congratulations ..
> My case too is similar to yours.
> I was asked pcc on 4 Aug. Provided on 31Aug. Called up on 17 Sep. But no luck yet.
> What's your lodged date


Application lodged: 24 June
CO Cotact: 21 August
PCC received by CO: around 25 September
Called DIBP: 28 September
Visa Grant: 1 October


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

Hope this week brings some good news.. Plz update here guyz


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi friends,

I'm very happy to inform everyone over here that i received my grant today.
This forum has been a great resource.

I wish a good luck for all those who are still in the process.

Lodged date for 189. 12 June.
CO contacted for PCC. 4 Aug
PCC uploaded . 31Aug
Grant. 8 Oct

No Employment verification.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Hiraman said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I'm very happy to inform everyone over here that i received my grant today.
> This forum has been a great resource.
> ...


Congratulations dear Hirman..i am happy for you, enjoy your grant and celebrate 

here is my timeline: 
Loadged date: 18 June
CO Contact: 21th August ..no further documents requested.
2nd CO Contact: 2nd October ..asked for form 1399. 
7th October: uploaded the required form.

Do you think it is a good idea to call them and check if they got the form? will that help to look again at my case. (I clicked on Request complete button & send E-mail).


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

Hiraman said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I'm very happy to inform everyone over here that i received my grant today.
> This forum has been a great resource.
> ...


Congratulations Hiraman, that's a boost for June applicants waiting here. All the best with your future endeavours.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> Congratulations dear Hirman..i am happy for you, enjoy your grant and celebrate
> 
> here is my timeline:
> Loadged date: 18 June
> ...


Thanks. 

When i made the 2nd call to DIBP which was after 1 month 5 days of submitting the requested doc. The lady on the phone said tht we must give CO atleast 1 month to turn around.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

dwarasilareddy said:


> Congratulations Hiraman, that's a boost for June applicants waiting here. All the best with your future endeavours.


Thank you very much


----------



## ravi1984 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> Hi friends,
> I'm very happy to inform everyone over here that i received my grant today.
> This forum has been a great resource.
> I wish a good luck for all those who are still in the process.
> ...



Congratulations Hiraman


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

ravi1984 said:


> Congratulations Hiraman


What were the requested docs on CO second contact ? Also first contact? Did you try calling them?


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

dwarasilareddy said:


> What were the requested docs on CO second contact ? Also first contact? Did you try calling them?


The only doc ever asked was pcc.
CO contacted me only once i.e on 4Aug. After that i submitted pcc on 31 Aug n called on 17 Sep n then in oct first week


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

Still how many of us June applicants are waiting?


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

dwarasilareddy said:


> Still how many of us June applicants are waiting?


I am still waiting , a second CO asked for more information on 2nd October, although the first CO didn't ask for further documents back on August. I submitted the required documents on 7th October and now just waiting again, let us hope to hear some great news soon.


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

dwarasilareddy said:


> Still how many of us June applicants are waiting?


Am waiting as well


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

dwarasilareddy said:


> Still how many of us June applicants are waiting?


I am waiting as well. NO CO assigned yet, all the docs front loaded.


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 24, 2015)

dwarasilareddy said:


> Still how many of us June applicants are waiting?


I am also waiting. Applied on June 22. CO contacted on Aug 12 and requested additional documents. All documents submitted on Sep 3. Called DIBP on Oct 1. Got reply to wait.


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

It's my pleasure to let you know guyz good news that today morning I received the golden and memorable mails of life time.

Finally the wait of 111 days has come to an end. I woke up at morning 7am and straight away went to mail app on my iPhone with the impression of nothing should be there as I am used to wait for some time, and suddenly unbelievable and speechless to find three auto generator mails from DIBP and very excited to share with my wife immediately. So, God has blessed my family with PR's (Me, Wife & kid).

I would feel that though this decision could be taken much earlier when they reviewed my application on 19 Sep, anyways, hang on guyz, your day is not far away.

This forum has been immensely helpful for each and every step of PR process, thanks to one and all. Special thanks to Keeda, you are very helpful nature. I wish each and every one waiting speedy grant.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

dwarasilareddy said:


> It's my pleasure to let you know guyz good news that today morning I received the golden and memorable mails of life time.
> 
> Finally the wait of 111 days has come to an end. I woke up at morning 7am and straight away went to mail app on my iPhone with the impression of nothing should be there as I am used to wait for some time, and suddenly unbelievable and speechless to find three auto generator mails from DIBP and very excited to share with my wife immediately. So, God has blessed my family with PR's (Me, Wife & kid).
> 
> ...


Congrats and all the best buddy


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Congrats mate. About an hour before your email, I got a second CO allocated to my case and me and him are now communicating about my application.
Mine is Brisbane team. Which team was your application assigned to?

Edit: Also- can you tell me if your CO request and skill-select request were on the same day? Can you put a date against the skill-select request in your signature? Thanks.



dwarasilareddy said:


> It's my pleasure to let you know guyz good news that today morning I received the golden and memorable mails of life time.
> 
> Finally the wait of 111 days has come to an end. I woke up at morning 7am and straight away went to mail app on my iPhone with the impression of nothing should be there as I am used to wait for some time, and suddenly unbelievable and speechless to find three auto generator mails from DIBP and very excited to share with my wife immediately. So, God has blessed my family with PR's (Me, Wife & kid).
> 
> ...


----------



## ravi1984 (Feb 28, 2015)

dwarasilareddy said:


> It's my pleasure to let you know guyz good news that today morning I received the golden and memorable mails of life time.
> 
> Finally the wait of 111 days has come to an end. I woke up at morning 7am and straight away went to mail app on my iPhone with the impression of nothing should be there as I am used to wait for some time, and suddenly unbelievable and speechless to find three auto generator mails from DIBP and very excited to share with my wife immediately. So, God has blessed my family with PR's (Me, Wife & kid).
> 
> ...



Congrats


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

dwarasilareddy said:


> It's my pleasure to let you know guyz good news that today morning I received the golden and memorable mails of life time.
> 
> Finally the wait of 111 days has come to an end. I woke up at morning 7am and straight away went to mail app on my iPhone with the impression of nothing should be there as I am used to wait for some time, and suddenly unbelievable and speechless to find three auto generator mails from DIBP and very excited to share with my wife immediately. So, God has blessed my family with PR's (Me, Wife & kid).
> 
> ...


Heartly congratulations mate .Now you are tension free. Good luck for your journey.


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> Congrats mate. About an hour before your email, I got a second CO allocated to my case and me and him are now communicating about my application.
> Mine is Brisbane team. Which team was your application assigned to?
> 
> Edit: Also- can you tell me if your CO request and skill-select request were on the same day? Can you put a date against the skill-select request in your signature? Thanks.


Hi KeeDa,

What is this second CO asking you now after all the job verification is completed for you  

Am so frustated with this process now. Pressure is building up day by day.

I really dont want to be hanging with a second co again !!! Praying hard 

Thanks,
Sreesam


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

SreeSam said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> What is this second CO asking you now after all the job verification is completed for you
> 
> ...


Don't worry. Your grant is just around the corner. I have requested them to put my case on hold for a few months and hence the delay.


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> Don't worry. Your grant is just around the corner. I have requested them to put my case on hold for a few months and hence the delay.


Oh ok. Thanks for your positive words KeeDa. Hoping for the same.

Good luck for you too


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Congrats mate. About an hour before your email, I got a second CO allocated to my case and me and him are now communicating about my application.
> Mine is Brisbane team. Which team was your application assigned to?
> 
> Edit: Also- can you tell me if your CO request and skill-select request were on the same day? Can you put a date against the skill-select request in your signature? Thanks.


Hi Keeda,

A few queries just out of curiosity:

1) When a second CO is allocated, that means the 28 days turnaround time starts again? 

2) I was initially contacted by CO requesting Form 80, PCC and Medicals and later, while making some SkillSelect point correction, I got reply from another CO (is it supposed to be a second contact?)

Its been more than 35 days now after initial CO contact and when I called up to check the status I was told (no details asked) to wait as the COs are very busy and the application would be reviewed again after 28 Days from CO contact.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

saggi_au said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> A few queries just out of curiosity:
> 
> ...


Can't say for sure since we don't know how they work, but looking at yours and some other cases, it does seem like once they make contact, they push your file aside at the end of the table and get onto the next one and so yours stands a chance to be picked up again after a month or so.

You were told 28, but these days, all who are calling are being told either 35 days or 6 weeks.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Can't say for sure since we don't know how they work, but looking at yours and some other cases, it does seem like once they make contact, they push your file aside at the end of the table and get onto the next one and so yours stands a chance to be picked up again after a month or so.
> 
> You were told 28, but these days, all who are calling are being told either 35 days or 6 weeks.


Yeah, the mail says 28 days but when called up they added to keep 1 to 2 weeks buffer so yes.. looks like 5 to 6 weeks.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

dwarasilareddy said:


> It's my pleasure to let you know guyz good news that today morning I received the golden and memorable mails of life time.
> 
> Finally the wait of 111 days has come to an end. I woke up at morning 7am and straight away went to mail app on my iPhone with the impression of nothing should be there as I am used to wait for some time, and suddenly unbelievable and speechless to find three auto generator mails from DIBP and very excited to share with my wife immediately. So, God has blessed my family with PR's (Me, Wife & kid).
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate, enjoy the grant and celebrate with your family & friends. 

may i ask why they picked your Initial Entry date to be in April 2016, did you do your PCC back in April 2015 ? and how did you come to know they reviewed your application on 19 Sep ?


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

saggi_au said:


> Yeah, the mail says 28 days but when called up they added to keep 1 to 2 weeks buffer so yes.. looks like 5 to 6 weeks.


In my case a second CO asked me on 2nd OCT to provide more information which i provided last week & when i called last Friday i was told to wait 4 weeks until the CO looks again into my case. So it seems 4-6 weeks could be the waiting time, although you may never know they could surprise you with an early grant or you may wait longer than this period...bottom line: their process is unpredictable.


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> Congratulations mate, enjoy the grant and celebrate with your family & friends.
> 
> may i ask why they picked your Initial Entry date to be in April 2016, did you do your PCC back in April 2015 ? and how did you come to know they reviewed your application on 19 Sep ?


Thx buddy
Yes I did apply my UK PCC in Apr 2015 and hence IED reflects that date.
On 1 Oct I called DIBP, a lady receptionist who was generous and helpful told that my application reviewed on 19 Sep unlike my call on 29 Sep where a blunt lady just told to wait.


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

arun05 said:


> Congrats and all the best buddy


Thx arun05


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Congrats mate. About an hour before your email, I got a second CO allocated to my case and me and him are now communicating about my application.
> Mine is Brisbane team. Which team was your application assigned to?
> 
> Edit: Also- can you tell me if your CO request and skill-select request were on the same day? Can you put a date against the skill-select request in your signature? Thanks.


Thx Keeda 
Mine was from Adelaide, I too notice two names of CO. SM requested the docs on 19/8 and my grant notice has AP. Not sure whether it's two CO or group/ team of CO work on file.

I wish your docs and processing finalised as soon as possible.


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

ravi1984 said:


> Congrats


Thx ravi1984

I wish you speedy grant, hang in there, your day is not far away.


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

deepgill said:


> Heartly congratulations mate .Now you are tension free. Good luck for your journey.


Thx deepgill
I am relieved now..
I wish you a speedy grant


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*saalm fariz bhae*



Faris_ksa said:


> Congratulations mate, enjoy the grant and celebrate with your family & friends.
> 
> may i ask why they picked your Initial Entry date to be in April 2016, did you do your PCC back in April 2015 ? and how did you come to know they reviewed your application on 19 Sep ?




yara IELTS mine 7 all band nahee arahaa , i am really frustrates , i am mad , this is killing me now , i received my leetter from EA NOW THIS IELTS is the priblem , people stopped me from givING toefl , BUT HIS IELTS IS **** ,


plz suggest me should i go again this time witrh IELTS ACADEMIC ?


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*farz bhae*



Faris_ksa said:


> In my case a second CO asked me on 2nd OCT to provide more information which i provided last week & when i called last Friday i was told to wait 4 weeks until the CO looks again into my case. So it seems 4-6 weeks could be the waiting time, although you may never know they could surprise you with an early grant or you may wait longer than this period...bottom line: their process is unpredictable.




yara IELTS mine 7 all band nahee arahaa , i am really frustrates , i am mad , this is killing me now , i received my leetter from EA NOW THIS IELTS is the priblem , people stopped me from givING toefl , BUT HIS IELTS IS **** ,


plz suggest me should i go again this time witrh IELTS ACADEMIC ?


----------



## dell2015 (Sep 23, 2015)

dwarasilareddy said:


> Thx Keeda
> Mine was from Adelaide, I too notice two names of CO. SM requested the docs on 19/8 and my grant notice has AP. Not sure whether it's two CO or group/ team of CO work on file.
> 
> I wish your docs and processing finalised as soon as possible.


Congratulations mate. the waiting is over for you..
Did you call them prior to the grant? It seems that my application is with the same team and CO's as you. (I have the same 2two CO's initials as you).

__________________________

Visa 189

Date Visa Lodged: 14th June 2015
CO asked for PCC: 3rd Aug 2015
Uploaded PCC: 14th Aug 2015
Immi verified work experience: 2nd Sep 2015
Grant Date: waitiinngggggg


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Jamaloo said:


> yara IELTS mine 7 all band nahee arahaa , i am really frustrates , i am mad , this is killing me now , i received my leetter from EA NOW THIS IELTS is the priblem , people stopped me from givING toefl , BUT HIS IELTS IS **** ,
> 
> 
> plz suggest me should i go again this time witrh IELTS ACADEMIC ?


My friend Jamaloo, i am sorry to hear that you still struggling with IELTS, i was in the same boat for about a year failed 3 times to get 7 all, then tried TOEFL with no luck as the writing score equivalent is too high 27/30 = 7 Ielts. Finally i had success in the first try of PTE-A Academic test. 

I suggest you go for PTE-A Academic, but the problem is in Pakistan they don't host the exam. You can try to book the exam in India for example and travel for a couple of days to take the exam there it is worth it. As for IELTS ACADEMIC i have no idea, i heard it is more difficult than the general test. 

Wish you the best of luck to crack IELTS or PTE-A and to start your visa application as soon as possible.


----------



## avinash4579 (Nov 30, 2014)

ANZCO MECH ENGR code 189 PR
Medicals PCC submitted on 6th Aug 2015
CO contact 28th Aug 2015 , FORM 80 , 1221 & CV for self and spouse sent vide email to CO on
15th Sept 2015
Grant awaited.
I had one query - Do we have to email the form 80 ,1221 and CV to Case officer or has to be uploaded on site ? I read some one saying we need to press REQUEST complete button ?

Please advise , I am not sure if my Agent has done it ? they have simply attached the forms and emailed to CO on 15th Sep 2015 ?

Is this the reason I have not received any grant till date ?


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

avinash4579 said:


> ANZCO MECH ENGR code 189 PR
> Medicals PCC submitted on 6th Aug 2015
> CO contact 28th Aug 2015 , FORM 80 , 1221 & CV for self and spouse sent vide email to CO on
> 15th Sept 2015
> ...


The "Request Complete" button needs to be clicked. Please confirm from your agent and get it done in case s/he has not.


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 24, 2015)

avinash4579 said:


> ANZCO MECH ENGR code 189 PR
> Medicals PCC submitted on 6th Aug 2015
> CO contact 28th Aug 2015 , FORM 80 , 1221 & CV for self and spouse sent vide email to CO on
> 15th Sept 2015
> ...


You have to upload all requested documents through your ImmiAccount. You can then send an email to your CO informing him/her that you have uploaded all requested documents.

You should also click "Request Complete" button on your ImmiAccount. Once you click that button your Application Updated Status date will also change.

Thanks


----------



## avinash4579 (Nov 30, 2014)

Homeboy said:


> You have to upload all requested documents through your ImmiAccount. You can then send an email to your CO informing him/her that you have uploaded all requested documents.
> 
> You should also click "Request Complete" button on your ImmiAccount. Once you click that button your Application Updated Status date will also change.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks a lot.....


----------



## avinash4579 (Nov 30, 2014)

avinash4579 said:


> thanks a lot.....


i just checked with my agent , they informed me that the status is showing "assessment in progress"

is this correct, as my form 80 ,1221 and updated cv for self and spouse was emailed to co and uploaded on 15th sep 2015.

Please guide....


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

avinash4579 said:


> i just checked with my agent , they informed me that the status is showing "assessment in progress"
> 
> is this correct, as my form 80 ,1221 and updated cv for self and spouse was emailed to co and uploaded on 15th sep 2015.
> 
> Please guide....


1. Get the username and password from your agent. You have paid them money! If they are unwilling to divulge, ask explicit confirmation of them having clicked the Request complete button. And ask for them to send you a high resolution screen shot of the screen that has the button visible. 
2. Yes, assessment in progress is the valid state, for the actions your agent has taken so far. 
3. When did you submit your application.?


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

ravi1984, SreeSam, Faris_ksa, dell2015, Jammanu, zimmy07, Keeda*, (deepgill-489) , still how many June applicants waiting guyz? I only remember few names, please list your name if you lodged in June &. Waiting. Two applicants I remember from May still waiting. July applicants began to understand our pain as they are experiencing now.

It's tough guyz to bear with CO changes and sad we got to wait since ages. I am with you, sit tight, Any updates calling / mailing ?


----------



## Jammanu (Aug 4, 2015)

I belong in May Applicant. Still no feedback. Called four times and everytime same reply "UNDER REVIEW". Don't know what's taking this long. All the plans are stuck with this application and this waiting really kills me.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Now I have passed the 4 month mark.. more than 120 days of waiting. All my plans are on hold until I get the visa, unlike many people I just want to land and move to Melbourne as soon as possible. I have a big family living there and also my best friend landed last June and already got a job. I want to join them and start a new life at the earliest, but we have to wait for a little longer.

My birthday is coming up within few days, I hope they surprise me with the best birthday gift ever. few days back I had a dream of my father telling me that I must wait for a little longer, it's very near. I hope my dream comes true. Wish you all the best of luck and hopefully we will hear great news very soon .


----------



## Ravi1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Mine is June 22nd 2015. BTW got 3rd verification call from immi office to check on my roles and responsibilities and employment dates. as my employer did not confirm.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

Ravi1 said:


> Mine is June 22nd 2015. BTW got 3rd verification call from immi office to check on my roles and responsibilities and employment dates. as my employer did not confirm.


Hey Buddy.. just asking out of curiosity. How many points you are claiming for work ex? I see some people get verification call and some do not. So, just trying to understand what triggers a verification.


----------



## Ravi1 (Jul 3, 2014)

10 points


----------



## jimboo (Apr 14, 2013)

Faris_ksa said:


> Now I have passed the 4 month mark.. more than 120 days of waiting. All my plans are on hold until I get the visa, unlike many people I just want to land and move to Melbourne as soon as possible. I have a big family living there and also my best friend landed last June and already got a job. I want to join them and start a new life at the earliest, but we have to wait for a little longer.
> 
> My birthday is coming up within few days, I hope they surprise me with the best birthday gift ever. few days back I had a dream of my father telling me that I must wait for a little longer, it's very near. I hope my dream comes true. Wish you all the best of luck and hopefully we will hear great news very soon .


Same here, I wish we celebrate birthday with a grant this week


----------



## dell2015 (Sep 23, 2015)

jimboo said:


> Same here, I wish we celebrate birthday with a grant this week


Same here guys. We are all in our 4 months of agony. Lol
Finally my agent sent a follow up email to my case officer yesterday. I wish they call Immi but insisted that calling their phone number is not a good channel to follow up application.

So hopefully we can hear some updates this week brothers and sisters.

____________________________

Visa 189

Date Visa Lodged: 14th June 2015
CO asked for PCC: 3rd Aug 2015
Uploaded PCC: 14th Aug 2015
Immi verified work experience: 2nd Sep 2015
Sent follow up email to Case Officer: 19 Oct 2015
Grant Date: waitiinngggggg


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

This wait is indeed stressful. I wish the process would have been clear to indicate the correct status and the reason for the delay. Could have been a lot easier for all 



dell2015 said:


> Same here guys. We are all in our 4 months of agony. Lol
> Finally my agent sent a follow up email to my case officer yesterday. I wish they call Immi but insisted that calling their phone number is not a good channel to follow up application.
> 
> So hopefully we can hear some updates this week brothers and sisters.
> ...


----------



## avinash4579 (Nov 30, 2014)

Anzsco 223512 189 visa points 65 mech engr code
15 feb 2015 - application to ea submitted
5 may 2015 - assessment positive by ea
18 may 2015 - eoi filed
22 may 2015 - pr invite received
29 june 2015 - visa logged payment done
28 july 2015 - co contact medical pcc request recd
6 aug 2015 - pcc medicals submitted
28 aug 2015 - request from co for form 80 ,1221 , updated cv for spouse and self
15 sept 2015 - form 80 1221 and updated cv uploaded and email sent to co adelaide
30 sept 2015 - reminder email sent to co 

grant awaited !!!! As of 20 oct 2015... 
Any suggestions ?


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

No other suggestions but to wait patiently Avinash 



avinash4579 said:


> Anzsco 223512 189 visa points 65 mech engr code
> 15 feb 2015 - application to ea submitted
> 5 may 2015 - assessment positive by ea
> 18 may 2015 - eoi filed
> ...


----------



## avinash4579 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks- one query : i asked for a high resolution screen shot of the immi account from my agent. It was pasted in word file. How do i validate or rather how do i make out if REQUEST COMPLETE button has been clicked by them? 
Is there a way to figure this out although my agent claims to be N experienced person and assured me couple of times that it has been done!

Secondly i saw the status its showing assessment in progress . Does it mean that REQUEST COMPLETE button is clicked by agent .
Please advise!!


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

avinash4579 said:


> Thanks- one query : i asked for a high resolution screen shot of the immi account from my agent. It was pasted in word file. How do i validate or rather how do i make out if REQUEST COMPLETE button has been clicked by them?
> Is there a way to figure this out although my agent claims to be N experienced person and assured me couple of times that it has been done!
> 
> Secondly i saw the status its showing assessment in progress . Does it mean that REQUEST COMPLETE button is clicked by agent .
> Please advise!!


When CO request information the status change from application received to information requested... and when you click the request complete button the status change to assessment in progress and the date indicate when the button was clicked... in short your agent did the right thing.


----------



## harry2oz (Oct 21, 2015)

any update from June applicants today ?


----------



## Aus_PK (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi Started a whats App group...for better netwroking..those wishing to join can PM..keep writing and keep the thread alive


----------



## dell2015 (Sep 23, 2015)

Aus_PK said:


> Hi Started a whats App group...for better netwroking..those wishing to join can PM..keep writing and keep the thread alive


Hi mate i have sent you a private message. thanks


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

*Finally Grant !!*

Guys,

Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 2 Kids) & myself today - _Vijayadashmi _ at 0915 Hrs ( IST)

I reckon, this was almost a direct grant, as i only received a CO email that my application is in progress and there was never a request for any documentation till the grant

Wish you all the best for early grant along your way.

Regards

Andy


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 2 Kids) & myself today - _Vijayadashmi _ at 0915 Hrs ( IST)
> 
> ...


Wow !!Andy congrats .. finally you won the race. Enjoy dear.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

avinash4579 said:


> Thanks- one query : i asked for a high resolution screen shot of the immi account from my agent. It was pasted in word file. How do i validate or rather how do i make out if REQUEST COMPLETE button has been clicked by them?
> Is there a way to figure this out although my agent claims to be N experienced person and assured me couple of times that it has been done!
> 
> Secondly i saw the status its showing assessment in progress . Does it mean that REQUEST COMPLETE button is clicked by agent .
> Please advise!!


You can create ur own immi accident in import ur application if u have TRN.
But make sure u do not make any changes

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

avinash4579 said:


> Thanks- one query : i asked for a high resolution screen shot of the immi account from my agent. It was pasted in word file. How do i validate or rather how do i make out if REQUEST COMPLETE button has been clicked by them?
> Is there a way to figure this out although my agent claims to be N experienced person and assured me couple of times that it has been done!
> 
> Secondly i saw the status its showing assessment in progress . Does it mean that REQUEST COMPLETE button is clicked by agent .
> Please advise!!


Yes..status change is automatic once requested documents have been uploaded and button clicked

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## harry2oz (Oct 21, 2015)

How many june applicants still waiting ?


----------



## ravi1984 (Feb 28, 2015)

harry2oz said:


> How many june applicants still waiting ?





dwarasilareddy said:


> ravi1984, SreeSam, Faris_ksa, dell2015, Jammanu, zimmy07, Keeda*, (deepgill-489) , still how many June applicants waiting guyz? I only remember few names, please list your name if you lodged in June &. Waiting. Two applicants I remember from May still waiting. July applicants began to understand our pain as they are experiencing now. It's tough guyz to bear with CO changes and sad we got to wait since ages. I am with you, sit tight, Any updates calling / mailing ?


Quite a few i believe :juggle:


----------



## jimboo (Apr 14, 2013)

harry2oz said:


> How many june applicants still waiting ?


Count me in!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm waiting too. Actually they are waiting for me. I've asked them to put my case on hold till Nov-end.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I'm waiting too. Actually they are waiting for me. I've asked them to put my case on hold till Nov-end.


Keeda, one clarification regarding your signature; Can you elaborate more on your "Job Verification" process? What happened??


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jelli-kallu said:


> Keeda, one clarification regarding your signature; Can you elaborate more on your "Job Verification" process? What happened??


My job verification: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rly-awaited-august-2015-a-97.html#post8287386


----------



## mahesh482 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Wanted to share some ray of hope with you guys. From my past experiences such kind of news have helped me a lot. 

After long wait , I have received grant on 20 Oct 2015.

Hang in there ... there will be good news for you all soon.

Below are my timelines.

261311 | Visa Lodged: 07-June | CO: 28-July- Requested MED & Additional Proof Of Empl(Pay Slips, Taxsheet)| Re-Submited: 14-08 | Visa Grant: 20-Oct (**Not sure if there was any job verification in my case)

I did tried calling them in this period but I don't think that has helped much. from my experience you will have to wait till DIAC processes your application through all their defined processes before taking decision on your grant. 

Thanks for all the info and support.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

mahesh482 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wanted to share some ray of hope with you guys. From my past experiences such kind of news have helped me a lot.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mahesh and thank you for your kind words. Helps us folks who are waiting for a while now


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

mahesh482 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wanted to share some ray of hope with you guys. From my past experiences such kind of news have helped me a lot.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate...patience pays in the end... enjoy your moment as it will soothe the aching sores of the endless wait endured by you. lane:lane:


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello keeda,
Why you put your case on hold?


KeeDa said:


> I'm waiting too. Actually they are waiting for me. I've asked them to put my case on hold till Nov-end.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

ravi1984 said:


> Quite a few i believe :juggle:


I am still waiting since 1st June.


----------



## joey1 (Jun 24, 2015)

tauseef said:


> I am still waiting since 1st June.


Did you call them?


----------



## avinash4579 (Nov 30, 2014)

jimboo said:


> Count me in!



Me too... Still waiting


----------



## avinash4579 (Nov 30, 2014)

:spit:


Faris_ksa said:


> When CO request information the status change from application received to information requested... and when you click the request complete button the status change to assessment in progress and the date indicate when the button was clicked... in short your agent did the right thing.




Thanks for your response... Just to know if the timelines should be counted drom dare of Visa logging or from the date of request complete click?
In my case the date of visa logging is 29 June 2015 and Request complete clicked on 15 Sep 2015( Form 80 1221 and updated CV for self and spouse uploaded and emailed to CO adlide)


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

avinash4579 said:


> :spit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nowadays, they are telling people to wait for 5-6 weeks once they click on Request complete. So i guess your grant is just few days away, hang in there.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

joey1 said:


> Did you call them?


I have called them twice in Aug'15 and once in Oct'15. In august they told me they are looking into my case and some routine checks are underway which every application has to go through. when I called them in Oct, they were first unable to fetch my details after verifying the information and then they provide me general information that they have backlog and they are processing cases etc.

I haven't heard any useful stuff from them. I just want to know if my case is out for ESC so that I can sit back and hold my nerves for a quarter. My real worry is that no CO is assigned yet and no direct grant yet (all docs front loaded) and it's being 150 days now.


----------



## avinash4579 (Nov 30, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> Nowadays, they are telling people to wait for 5-6 weeks once they click on Request complete. So i guess your grant is just few days away, hang in there.


Thanks Faris_Ka for your response and its helped me calm down my anxiety to some extent!!

updating my event chart
Anzsco 223512 189 visa points 65 mech engr code
15 feb 2015 - application to ea submitted
5 may 2015 - assessment positive by ea
18 may 2015 - eoi filed
22 may 2015 - pr invite received
29 june 2015 - visa logged payment done
28 july 2015 - co contact medical pcc request recd
6 aug 2015 - pcc medicals submitted
28 aug 2015 - request from co for form 80 ,1221 , updated cv for spouse and self
15 sept 2015 - form 80 1221 and updated cv uploaded and email sent to co adelaide
30 sept 2015 - reminder email sent to co 
27 Oct 2015 -reminder call to DIBP- said all is well... you need to wait patiently
(They could retrieve my case from immi acc after asking basic information & also confirmed that the REQUEST COMPLETE button was clicked on 15th Sep 2015 itself which validates my agent's claim and also said all documents received... then they asked me to wait for PR after keeping my call on hold for about 2-3 minutes!!)

grant awaited !!!! As of 27 oct 2015... 11:49 am .... 
From India...


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

tauseef said:


> I have called them twice in Aug'15 and once in Oct'15. In august they told me they are looking into my case and some routine checks are underway which every application has to go through. when I called them in Oct, they were first unable to fetch my details after verifying the information and then they provide me general information that they have backlog and they are processing cases etc.
> 
> I haven't heard any useful stuff from them. I just want to know if my case is out for ESC so that I can sit back and hold my nerves for a quarter. My real worry is that no CO is assigned yet and no direct grant yet (all docs front loaded) and it's being 150 days now.


Hi touseef,
bro, my case too is similar to yours... have called multiple times but still no Grant...


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

ravi1984 said:


> Quite a few i believe :juggle:


there are people from May waiting as well


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Hi touseef,
> bro, my case too is similar to yours... have called multiple times but still no Grant...


Hi Dude,

Atleast you have something to cheer i.e Employment verification. Ideally it should not take more than 45 days after employment verification for the GRANT to be authorize. I am sure good news is around the corner, it's only a matter of time.

For mine there isn't any activity, at times I have to check if actually I lodged my application or not


----------



## avinash4579 (Nov 30, 2014)

tauseef said:


> Hi Dude,
> 
> Atleast you have something to cheer i.e Employment verification. Ideally it should not take more than 45 days after employment verification for the GRANT to be authorize. I am sure good news is around the corner, it's only a matter of time.
> 
> For mine there isn't any activity, at times I have to check if actually I lodged my application or not


Helllooooo.... Tauseef... I am feeling jitterry with your post....
No Employer verification till now.....
You mean i am still far away by "EMPLOYER VERIFICATION + 45 Days".... No pleaseeeee
Tell me this is not true...

On a serious note.... is it mandatory , I mean the verification , because my agent told me that generally once the CO contacts for query - like form 80 / 1221 / updated CV , post that there is no chance of verification or any other thing... its Visa Grant only....

Can anyone suggest ? my event chart below :
Anzsco 223512 189 visa points 65 mech engr code
15 feb 2015 - application to ea submitted
5 may 2015 - assessment positive by ea
18 may 2015 - eoi filed
22 may 2015 - pr invite received
29 june 2015 - visa logged payment done
28 july 2015 - co contact medical pcc request recd
6 aug 2015 - pcc medicals submitted
28 aug 2015 - request from co for form 80 ,1221 , updated cv for spouse and self
15 sept 2015 - form 80 1221 and updated cv uploaded and email sent to co adelaide
30 sept 2015 - reminder email sent to co 
27 Oct 2015 -reminder call to DIBP- said all is well... you need to wait patiently
(They could retrieve my case from immi acc after asking basic information & also confirmed that the REQUEST COMPLETE button was clicked on 15th Sep 2015 itself which validates my agent's claim and also said all documents received... then they asked me to wait for PR after keeping my call on hold for about 2-3 minutes!!)

grant awaited !!!! As of 27 oct 2015... 11:49 am .... 
From India...


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

@avinash4579

The job verification is not mandatory. It's case to case basis. I guess if they doubt on something only then the verification is done - just my opinion.

In my case, no verification happened. No calls to me at least.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

avinash4579 said:


> Helllooooo.... Tauseef... I am feeling jitterry with your post....
> No Employer verification till now.....
> You mean i am still far away by "EMPLOYER VERIFICATION + 45 Days".... No pleaseeeee
> Tell me this is not true...
> ...


Hi Dude,

Employer Verification is not Mandatory, it's only being done when they feel the necessity. Since you have provided them everything and your case is not going through ESC, I believe you will get the GRANT within a week or two. Trust me this is my general opinion after analyzing the trends over this forum.


----------



## avinash4579 (Nov 30, 2014)

saggi_au said:


> @avinash4579
> 
> The job verification is not mandatory. It's case to case basis. I guess if they doubt on something only then the verification is done - just my opinion.
> 
> In my case, no verification happened. No calls to me at least.


Thanks Saggi_au...
I am feeling better.... but seriously its very boring and depressing to keep waiting....
Expect the visa any moment...
God will definetely help me and await good news...


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

tauseef said:


> Hi Dude,
> 
> Atleast you have something to cheer i.e Employment verification. Ideally it should not take more than 45 days after employment verification for the GRANT to be authorize. I am sure good news is around the corner, it's only a matter of time.
> 
> For mine there isn't any activity, at times I have to check if actually I lodged my application or not


Tauseef, where is it mentioned tht it shouldnt take more than 45 days from the day of telephonic conversation?


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Tauseef, where is it mentioned tht it shouldnt take more than 45 days from the day of telephonic conversation?


Hi,

Not written anywhere, rather it's my opinion and is based on trends which I observe regularly over this forum.

Wish you all the best


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Tauseef, where is it mentioned tht it shouldnt take more than 45 days from the day of telephonic conversation?


My job verification has been done on 3rd Sept. And still waiting for any decision


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

deepgill said:


> My job verification has been done on 3rd Sept. And still waiting for any decision


You owe a call to DIBP. I strongly recommend if you have not already.


----------



## harry2oz (Oct 21, 2015)

Mine case to similar to you
189 Visa Lodged : 24/06/2015
CO Allocated : 20/08/2015
CV Submitted : 15/09/2015
Grant Awaiting..........


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

deepgill said:


> My job verification has been done on 3rd Sept. And still waiting for any decision


how they verify your job ?
DIBP called your employer or HR ? what questions DIBP asked ?
which employer they called ? current or previous ?


----------



## shadex (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I have been silent reader on this forum since April, 2015.

Hallelujah! God has done it we got our visa today. Me and my spouse and two kids.

Firstly I want to share our timeline:-

Mechanical Engineer- 60 points
Applied for visa in July 22
We got our CO contact on 17th Sept.
Requested for PCC and form 80 for both, Regional evidence and proof of income.
We replied on 22 Sept, 2015 and since then we have not heard anything
Call several times, same story of waiting
last call was 23rd October, 2015, a guy checked the status and told me that is under consideration.

I want to tell you all that the golden email arrived today 28th October, 2015 in my spouse inbox at 12:58pm Melbourne time.

I want to assure all July applicants and that are still waiting that there is nothing wrong with your application. They will surely get back to you one by one it might just take a little patience.

God bless you all, all the past grants always gives us hope that one day our visa too will come and finally it arrives.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> how they verify your job ?
> DIBP called your employer or HR ? what questions DIBP asked ?
> which employer they called ? current or previous ?


Mate a lady from delhi high commission called at my workplace where i am working as a cook .First she talked with my manager and asked about me and restaurant and took my boss's contact no then she disconnected the ph after five minutes she again called and wanted talk to me . she asked me my dob. Name. Restaurant name .my roles and responsibilities. Equipments. Chairs and tables. Salery ...when.how. My joining date. How i visit at workplace.how cook food .preparation. Differ between chef nd cook. Then she said if we have need she call me again nd disconnected the ph. Immediately she rang to my boss and asked about me and restaurant and about my experience letter... Who signed and typed that letter then she disconnected the phone.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

shadex said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been silent reader on this forum since April, 2015.
> 
> ...


Congratulations ...mate.


----------



## Sam678 (Sep 7, 2015)

My EOI done in August’15 had info of my current position as Production Manager and joining date mentioned was 11th June’14. However in DIBP form my consultant has mentioned current position as OPEX Leader and date of joining is kept same ie 11th June’14. 
Actually I had joined my current organization as Production Manager on 18th June’14 till 31st December ’14 and got a position change to OPEX leader from 1st January’15 till today in the same organization.
Also, my salary slips from June’14 till August’15 shows my designation as Production Manager and from Sept’15 onwards it has been updated to new position of OPEX leader. I have got transfer letter from company HR mentioning my position change from 1st january’15 to Opex leader from Production manager

Can this cause a VISA Denial for me? all my documents are genuine. 
Experts please guide me further….I really need your help.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Mate a lady from delhi high commission called at my workplace where i am working as a cook .First she talked with my manager and asked about me and restaurant and took my boss's contact no then she disconnected the ph after five minutes she again called and wanted talk to me . she asked me my dob. Name. Restaurant name .my roles and responsibilities. Equipments. Chairs and tables. Salery ...when.how. My joining date. How i visit at workplace.how cook food .preparation. Differ between chef nd cook. Then she said if we have need she call me again nd disconnected the ph. Immediately she rang to my boss and asked about me and restaurant and about my experience letter... Who signed and typed that letter then she disconnected the phone.


wow ! that's very detailed questionnaire !
Seems that she is trying to prove that you really worked there


----------



## pumbaa_g (Apr 23, 2015)

You need to submit change of details to the CO with the new role from Sep 2015 mate. Thats all that is required



Sam678 said:


> My EOI done in August’15 had info of my current position as Production Manager and joining date mentioned was 11th June’14. However in DIBP form my consultant has mentioned current position as OPEX Leader and date of joining is kept same ie 11th June’14.
> Actually I had joined my current organization as Production Manager on 18th June’14 till 31st December ’14 and got a position change to OPEX leader from 1st January’15 till today in the same organization.
> Also, my salary slips from June’14 till August’15 shows my designation as Production Manager and from Sept’15 onwards it has been updated to new position of OPEX leader. I have got transfer letter from company HR mentioning my position change from 1st january’15 to Opex leader from Production manager
> 
> ...


----------



## avinash4579 (Nov 30, 2014)

avinash4579 said:


> Thanks Faris_Ka for your response and its helped me calm down my anxiety to some extent!!
> 
> updating my event chart
> Anzsco 223512 189 visa points 65 mech engr code
> ...


Still waiting .... Visa Grant... another week gone...
Lets hope for good news on coming Monday 2nd Nov 2015...


----------



## Mashhar (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello Guys
Congrats to all who have been granted with the Visa. 
Just wanted to enquire from the ones who have been granted Visas that how many were alloted Brisbane team and also how many had caso officer named Kelly?

Please revert so that i can had an idea regarding the allocation....

Your help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ravi1984 (Feb 28, 2015)

so many applicants who had applied on july been getting their grants towards the end of oct , hopefully nov belongs to the june & march applicants :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

*Urgent Query*

Dear All,

I received email with subject "Permission to correct invite score" from GSM Brisbane, the contents of the email were

------------------------------------------------------

Dear XYZ 

On 11/05/2015, you received an invitation from the Department to apply for a SkillSelect visa subclass SN190. The score stated in the invitation was 65. This score was based in the information you provided in your SkillSelect Expression of Interest (EOI). 

We have reviewed your claims on which your invitation score was based and are satisfied that you made an inadvertent error when entering your details into SkillSelect about:

*· Claimed 5 points for overseas employment experience however this has not been verified therefore no points can be awarded.*

We find that your invitation score is actually 60.

We note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied.

We therefore seek your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60.

As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’). 

Your points test score has been provisionally assessed as 60. Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, a processing officer will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score.

If you wish to respond to this letter, please do so within 28 days after receipt of this email. As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted.

Please respond by email to [email protected] stating, I give/do not give (delete one) consent for you to correctly reflect my invitation score as 60.

If you do not respond, your application may be decided after this time frame based on the available information. 

Please note that if any mandatory criterion is not satisfied, only a decision to refuse to grant the visa can be made, unless the visa application is withdrawn before a decision is made.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

At the time of invitation I had 65+5 points (65 points as per fact and 5 points for SS), this makes total of 70 points at the time of invitation, but they are saying that I had 65 points and now they want to reduce them to 60 points based on the fact that "*Claimed 5 points for overseas employment experience however this has not been verified therefore no points can be awarded*".

This is very strange for me, they replied after 5 months with this letter. Does this means that they were unable to verify my employment as per submitted docs and employment proofs? I claimed 10 points as I had more than 5 years of experience after 2 years were reduced by ACS.

One thing I recall that I did a mistake when I was completing my VISA application (after receiving the invitation). When It was asked in 

Employment in nominated occupation
Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

Yes

Duration of overseas employment:

Less than 3 years in the past 10 years

Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

No

I wrongly selected "less than 3 years in the past 10 years", I should have slected "5 years" I thought they were asking about my JOB if I had done any outside of my home country (I worked for 2 years in Malaysia). Later I submitted form 1023 "Notification for incorrect answers" where I rectified this mistake. I don't know if they read that or not.

Kindly advise what to do, should I talk to them and inform I had 65+5 (70_ points at the time of invitation and my experience as assessed by ACS is more than 5 years?

Could this result in VISA rejection (reduction of points) or what. Please help me out over this as you guys have always done this in the past.


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

tauseef said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received email with subject "Permission to correct invite score" from GSM Brisbane, the contents of the email were
> 
> ...


Salam Brother
It is really frustrating to have this email after 5 months waiting, however you are still lucky to get a second chance to rectify it as I have seen many cases in this forums got their visa refused due to the same issue with out giving them a chance to comment.
Could you elaborate more into this:
- How many years ACS considered your work experience. 
- Did you submitted the supportive documents of this exp period to DIBP. If yes, and previously the same exp period has been approved by ACS I doubt DIBP will reduce it.
Do not panic man, DIBP are human and able to make mistakes, just call them and try to understand why they reduce your points score. (First go thru your application again to find if you missed some thing, I recommend to engage some one else to help you doing this) 
Hope you will pass this soon.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

hcelgoog said:


> Salam Brother
> It is really frustrating to have this email after 5 months waiting, however you are still lucky to get a second chance to rectify it as I have seen many cases in this forums got their visa refused due to the same issue with out giving them a chance to comment.
> Could you elaborate more into this:
> - How many years ACS considered your work experience.
> ...


Hi,

ACS considered my experience After March 2009, this gives me 10 points are I have around 6 years of experienced endorsed by ACS. ACS deducted the initial two year (March 2007 till March 2009).

Yes I have submitted all the proofs (Employment letters, payslips, tax returns, bank statement, contract, salary raises, recommendation letters etc) for all the experience that was recognized by ACS. however I didn't submitted the letters for the JOB that were prior to skill level met date to DIBP.

I don't know what to do, perhaps I should email them about my points score and should ask them what employment do they thing was not verified ...


----------



## avinash4579 (Nov 30, 2014)

Really Frustrating!!!
How come this can happen after 5 months of painful wait period?
Seriously I have nothing to advise or suggest !! But really painful


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

tauseef said:


> Hi,
> 
> ACS considered my experience After March 2009, this gives me 10 points are I have around 6 years of experienced endorsed by ACS. ACS deducted the initial two year (March 2007 till March 2009).
> 
> ...


I have seen some people who got their grants after they consent to reduce the score, but this was due to a mistake in calculation of ACS experience as long as you've got an invitation during the round when you were invited. 

But in this case you have two options either to consent to reduce and it seems they will process your application smoothly after that. Or object & explain if you think they shouldn't reduce your points. in the second option i am not sure what they will answer. It is your choice & you should do what you think is right.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

Faris_ksa said:


> I have seen some people who got their grants after they consent to reduce the score, but this was due to a mistake in calculation of ACS experience as long as you've got an invitation during the round when you were invited.
> 
> But in this case you have two options either to consent to reduce and it seems they will process your application smoothly after that. Or object & explain if you think they shouldn't reduce your points. in the second option i am not sure what they will answer. It is your choice & you should do what you think is right.


Hi Faris,

I have emailed to them to provide their response why they reduced my points and what employment episode they were unable to verify. I have wrote explicitly that I will provide my consent after their update. Please pray for me


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

tauseef said:


> Hi Faris,
> 
> I have emailed to them to provide their response why they reduced my points and what employment episode they were unable to verify. I have wrote explicitly that I will provide my consent after their update. Please pray for me


Good luck brother we are praying for you. In their next reply if you feel things might get complicated, just give them the consent and everything will be fine inshallah.


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

Dear tauseef
Also, you can post your issue into the following forum which was very useful to me as it leaded by a registered agent .
Ask Mark! - Page 932
the threads name is 'Ask Mark'. Hopefully you will find some answers.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

tauseef said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> Kindly advise what to do, should I talk to them and inform I had 65+5 (70_ points at the time of invitation and my experience as assessed by ACS is more than 5 years?
> ...


I had received similar mail because of miscalculation of experience. I have overall experience of about 10 years in my nominated occupation but ACS counted only 8 Years. So, I was under assumption that I have 8+ years of experience while I was lodging the visa. I entered the experience based on my understanding and just slipped that ACS reduced 5 years of experience after evaluation.

So, I received the mail from SkillSelect and was surprised. I replied back with my understanding to SkillSelect with details but did not hear back from then in a couple of days. Then I opened a case with ACS and eventually understood that my skilled experience will be counted only after I got eligible i.e. 5 years for eligibility. Since, the reduction of points was not impacting my visa outcome, I immediately sent my consent for point reduction to the CO and within two days I got acknowledgement

So, my advice is, if you are still having 65 points, just give the consent to reduce the points - it is not going to result in visa rejection because of this mistake. If they had to decide on rejection/grant, they will ask you the reason of the information rather that asking your permission to reduce the points.


----------



## Jammanu (Aug 4, 2015)

avinash4579 said:


> Really Frustrating!!!
> How come this can happen after 5 months of painful wait period?
> Seriously I have nothing to advise or suggest !! But really painful


Keep calm dude cause I'm now about to be 6 months. Lodged on May 7, every time I follow up, its the same old answer "Have Patience / Its Under Checking". Don't know what is taking this much time.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

Jammanu said:


> Keep calm dude cause I'm now about to be 6 months. Lodged on May 7, every time I follow up, its the same old answer "Have Patience / Its Under Checking". Don't know what is taking this much time.


Jammanu,

I fully empathise with you as me too in similar condition.
worse part is that they are not revealing what is the road-block, because if there is something that we could assist with by providing more documents.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hello friends.. Today i called to DIBP and a lady told me there are lots of files are pending and COs are very busy . How they work? How July and now October applicants are getting their grants? Worried...


----------



## Mashhar (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello friends,
I too received the same reply from DIBP that Security Checks are going on.But on the other hand they are granting visas to October applicants...............
Scared :-(


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Don't worry guys i have a feeling most of the remaining June Applicants will get their grants in November. they have a schedule to revisit the pending cases and they are revisiting the cases backwards at the same time processing the new cases, so they will clear pending July applicants then will come to us. By end of October many pending July applicants got their grant even this Saturday 31 October. 

So keep your hopes up our turn is COMING SOON.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> Don't worry guys i have a feeling most of the remaining June Applicants will get their grants in November. they have a schedule to revisit the pending cases and they are revisiting the cases backwards at the same time processing the new cases, so they will clear pending July applicants then will come to us. By end of October many pending July applicants got their grant even this Saturday 31 October.
> 
> So keep your hopes up our turn is COMING SOON.


Faris ..May GOD grant this wish of ours in November! Once again i wana go to Australia.I miss you Australia...


----------



## Mashhar (Oct 31, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> Don't worry guys i have a feeling most of the remaining June Applicants will get their grants in November. they have a schedule to revisit the pending cases and they are revisiting the cases backwards at the same time processing the new cases, so they will clear pending July applicants then will come to us. By end of October many pending July applicants got their grant even this Saturday 31 October.
> 
> So keep your hopes up our turn is COMING SOON.


Hello Faris_ksa,
Hope we get the grant soon...Have been waiting from 12/06/2015 (my visa application lodgement date)

:faint:


----------



## uminai (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I have been a silent observer on this forum for the last few months and finally got the grant this morning so wanted to share my timeline because similar posts in the past have helped me keep faith all these weeks.

External Auditor- 65 points (No points for work experience)
Application Submitted- June 20th
CO assigned on 14th August and requested form 80 for both me and my wife. Submitted Form 80 on 31st August.
Didn't hear back until I called on 10th September and they asked me to get the medical done for my newborn son (born 28th July). Medical was submitted on the 17th of September.
Got the grant this morning, 4th November.

For those still waiting, best of luck and hopefully you'll get the grant this week.

Cheers


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

uminai said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been a silent observer on this forum for the last few months and finally got the grant this morning so wanted to share my timeline because similar posts in the past have helped me keep faith all these weeks.
> 
> ...


It is a good news for june applicants .congratulations.... Uminai.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

uminai said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been a silent observer on this forum for the last few months and finally got the grant this morning so wanted to share my timeline because similar posts in the past have helped me keep faith all these weeks.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

uminai said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been a silent observer on this forum for the last few months and finally got the grant this morning so wanted to share my timeline because similar posts in the past have helped me keep faith all these weeks.
> 
> ...


Congratulations man finally some positive news for June applicants, this gives us hope that our turn is coming soon. Yesterday i was dreaming i traveled to Australia and there was a big party thrown by my family welcoming me :second:. lately i have been dreaming more about Australia let us hope to hear the good news soon & may the dream become a reality lane:


----------



## avinash4579 (Nov 30, 2014)

Good news June 20 application cleared... So hopes for people like me 29 June visa logged in....
Congrats Unimai

Lets hope we too get our grants soon!!!


----------



## Mashhar (Oct 31, 2015)

avinash4579 said:


> Good news June 20 application cleared... So hopes for people like me 29 June visa logged in....
> Congrats Unimai
> 
> Lets hope we too get our grants soon!!!


Hello avinash4579
Same here i am also praying the same as I had applied for Visa on 12/06/2015 and waiting for the grant............
Hoping for the best....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## pumbaa_g (Apr 23, 2015)

Got my grant today guys! All the best for those who are still waiting. I applied on 28 June 2015


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

pumbaa_g said:


> Got my grant today guys! All the best for those who are still waiting. I applied on 28 June 2015


Congratulations mate. Savour the moment.


----------



## pumbaa_g (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you! The last few weeks are the worst, you know you should be getting news but nothing happens


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

pumbaa_g said:


> Got my grant today guys! All the best for those who are still waiting. I applied on 28 June 2015


Congratulations.... Pumba_g. (I applied 30th june but different visa 489).


----------



## Mashhar (Oct 31, 2015)

pumbaa_g said:


> Got my grant today guys! All the best for those who are still waiting. I applied on 28 June 2015


Congrats .....
Enjoy the day


----------



## satchi (Nov 5, 2015)

Congrats mate.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

pumbaa_g said:


> Got my grant today guys! All the best for those who are still waiting. I applied on 28 June 2015


Congratulations brother, were you contacted by CO to request more documents ?


----------



## pumbaa_g (Apr 23, 2015)

Yes, I had front loaded all documents apart from Form 80 and Form 1221. The CO contacted me after 45 days and requested for Form 80/1221 and proof of employment. This was a bit confusing as all the documents like Form 16's/Payslip/Offer Letter/Confirmation Letter/Relieving Letter/Experience letter/Statutory Declaration was already front loaded during application along with all other documents. After speaking to my agent I realized that the CO was not happy with the statutory declaration and wanted an HR Letter with Roles and Responsibilities, this was provided 2 weeks back along with the PPF statements for the period of employment (after a delay as HR took 15 days)


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

pumbaa_g said:


> Yes, I had front loaded all documents apart from Form 80 and Form 1221. The CO contacted me after 45 days and requested for Form 80/1221 and proof of employment. This was a bit confusing as all the documents like Form 16's/Payslip/Offer Letter/Confirmation Letter/Relieving Letter/Experience letter/Statutory Declaration was already front loaded during application along with all other documents. After speaking to my agent I realized that the CO was not happy with the statutory declaration and wanted an HR Letter with Roles and Responsibilities, this was provided 2 weeks back along with the PPF statements for the period of employment (after a delay as HR took 15 days)


Good it all worked out for you. And all the best for your future.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi guys, 

On Friday 6th November another case officer (third in my case), requested a photo and gave me until 4th December to submit the required photo. 

The good thing is they kept their word , when i called 9th October they told me to wait 4 weeks (total 5 weeks after CO contact). Also when i submitted the photo on Saturday after few hours i got a reply from CO confirming receiving the photo. 

To my understanding this additional request is because my current travel document (Somali Passport) isn't recognized by Australian authority, so they might be working on getting me a travel document to enter Australia, most probably (Immicard). Now i hope that my case will be finalized soon.


----------



## ali19 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey Everyone,
I have lodged my 189 visa on immiaccount and paid the fees and have also uploaded the documents. Tho, in my immiaccount under the application type, it says 'skilled migration (189,190,489). What does that mean?? Does it mean i have not selected my application type as 189 or is it the standard way of writing for all skilled migration applications??.
If i have made a mistake of not selecting application type as 189, what can i do now??
Also , do i need to attach both forms i.e. 80 and 1221 

Thank you


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

ali19 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I have lodged my 189 visa on immiaccount and paid the fees and have also uploaded the documents. Tho, in my immiaccount under the application type, it says 'skilled migration (189,190,489). What does that mean?? Does it mean i have not selected my application type as 189 or is it the standard way of writing for all skilled migration applications??.
> If i have made a mistake of not selecting application type as 189, what can i do now??
> Also , do i need to attach both forms i.e. 80 and 1221
> ...


Its a standard way of writing mate..dont worry..once you go inside your application, it will show exact subclass

Sent from my Oneplus one


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

ali19 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I have lodged my 189 visa on immiaccount and paid the fees and have also uploaded the documents. Tho, in my immiaccount under the application type, it says 'skilled migration (189,190,489). What does that mean?? Does it mean i have not selected my application type as 189 or is it the standard way of writing for all skilled migration applications??.
> If i have made a mistake of not selecting application type as 189, what can i do now??
> Also , do i need to attach both forms i.e. 80 and 1221
> ...


ImmiAccount will show (189,190,489) even after visa grant. Nothing wrong with this. The immi acknowledgement of application received & skillselect invitation email display the visa subclass you have applied for. Please check those. 

Fill and front upload form 80 & 1221 for all applicants above 16 years old.


----------



## ali19 (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks guys for quick replies 
Hey Guys,
I have got another confusion regarding my employment question in visa application.I have claimed 5 points for my experience (overseas) and received positive assessment from EA. In the visa application under the Employment category, I mentioned my job details and answered 'YES' that if the employment is related to the nominated occupation. However, there is another question just under the employment category which says 'Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level 'immediately' before lodging this application?'

My question is what does that word 'immediately' means?? Does it mean that If I am currently employed at a nominated occupation or if i have worked anywhere else after my positive assessment of experience??
I have answered 'NO' to this question as I am not working anywhere currently.
Am i gonna loose points for answering 'NO' to that question??

Looking forward to hear from you guys..!!


----------



## ravi1984 (Feb 28, 2015)

I finally got my grant today 11/11/2015. All the very best for the ones waiting for their grant. Like everyone says patience is the key here. Happy diwali everyone


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

ravi1984 said:


> I finally got my grant today 11/11/2015. All the very best for the ones waiting for their grant. Like everyone says patience is the key here. Happy diwali everyone


Congratulations buddy enjoy your grant , it was a very long wait. Your grants gives hope to all waiting June applicants that our grants are soon.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

ravi1984 said:


> I finally got my grant today 11/11/2015. All the very best for the ones waiting for their grant. Like everyone says patience is the key here. Happy diwali everyone


Congratulations.. Ravi. Enjoy Diwali with your nears and dears.


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

Congratulations Ravi. Wait was too long. U got lucky on Diwali.enjoy.


ravi1984 said:


> I finally got my grant today 11/11/2015. All the very best for the ones waiting for their grant. Like everyone says patience is the key here. Happy diwali everyone


----------



## ravi1984 (Feb 28, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> Congratulations buddy enjoy your grant , it was a very long wait. Your grants gives hope to all waiting June applicants that our grants are soon.


Ty faris, hope you get u grant soon


----------



## ravi1984 (Feb 28, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Congratulations.. Ravi. Enjoy Diwali with your nears and dears.


ty deep, hope you get your grant soon too


----------



## ravi1984 (Feb 28, 2015)

rahul1982 said:


> Congratulations Ravi. Wait was too long. U got lucky on Diwali.enjoy.


ty rahul


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

ravi1984 said:


> ty deep, hope you get your grant soon too


Thanks for your wishes mate


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Guys today is my day.... I finally got the grant... Alhamduilliah.


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> Guys today is my day.... I finally got the grant... Alhamduilliah.


Congratulations ...faris_ksa, finally you reached there, all the best with rest of things..


----------



## ravi1984 (Feb 28, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> Guys today is my day.... I finally got the grant... Alhamduilliah.


congrats faris


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks guys..wish a speedy grant for all who are still waiting.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> Guys today is my day.... I finally got the grant... Alhamduilliah.


Not to bust it for you, brother, but it has nothing to do with god. If you want to thank anyone, it should be the Commonwealth of Australia and its Department of Immigration and Border Protection. These are the folks who implemented Skilled Migration system and now gave you the grant to come to their country. Congrats!


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

ozengineer said:


> Not to bust it for you, brother, but it has nothing to do with god. If you want to thank anyone, it should be the Commonwealth of Australia and its Department of Immigration and Border Protection. These are the folks who implemented Skilled Migration system and now gave you the grant to come to their country. Congrats!


God created me & those people in Australia, thanks to them & also to God who helped me through difficult times in my life. It's different ideology & point of view if you don't believe in God. I have sent a reply to my CO thanking her & the department for her efforts and for this opportunity and i intend to make the most of it. So thanks to the Department of Immigration for the grant and thanks to GOD for everything in my life and thank you for expressing your opinion and thank to this forum for helping me .


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Congrats to those who got recent grants!!!! such a relief for you guys.. 

I have a query guys... if anyone could share his views... 

I lodged visa on 9th July 2015.. 
CO contacted 9 september 
PCC & Medicals and child's birth certificate submitted on 24th september
since then..dead silence

though to call them ..
phone call on 13th november.. A lady asked passport number? asked if the documents submitted?... and then said Co has not looked back to the case??????

What does this actually mean? and how much time it can take after this response? I have been reading when somebody calls they answer its under process or its being under CO assessments but have not read that CO is not even checked back to the case?

Any views? any similar case? any kind of help is appreciated.

Worried 


======================
Visa lodged: 9th July
CO contact: 9th sept(CO asked for PCC, Medical, Form-80, Form-1221 and child's birth certificate)
Sumbitted: 24th Sept
Grant: ???


----------



## Mashhar (Oct 31, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> Congrats to those who got recent grants!!!! such a relief for you guys..
> 
> I have a query guys... if anyone could share his views...
> 
> ...


Hello Makjuly10
Its the same reply that most of us have received from their side..
So its better to wait patiently and hope for the best :angel:


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> Guys today is my day.... I finally got the grant... Alhamduilliah.



Congrats Alot!


----------



## Ravi1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Congrats to all those who made it  Update to all those who are waiting Just Called them today and they played the same old recording "Routine checks in process" need to wait. 

All the best!


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

Please share your timeline.


Ravi1 said:


> Congrats to all those who made it  Update to all those who are waiting Just Called them today and they played the same old recording "Routine checks in process" need to wait.
> 
> All the best!


----------



## Ravi1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Ravi1 said:


> Congrats to all those who made it  Update to all those who are waiting Just Called them today and they played the same old recording "Routine checks in process" need to wait.
> 
> All the best!


Visa Lodged: 22nd June 2015
Documents uploaded: 23rd June 2015
Medicals and PPC Request by CO 18th Aug 2015
Uploaded med and PCC 28th Aug 2015
Received Ack that all doc recied on 29th Aug 2015
Job verification present company call and email to HR- 4th Sep 2015
Job verification 1st company- 8th Sep 2015
Job verification from immi office personal interview- 8th Oct 2015


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Ravi1 said:


> Visa Lodged: 22nd June 2015
> Documents uploaded: 23rd June 2015
> Medicals and PPC Request by CO 18th Aug 2015
> Uploaded med and PCC 28th Aug 2015
> ...


Dera Ravi i am 489ss 30th june applicant and my job verification has been done on 3rd sept by phone and waiting for physical verification. Please could you elaborate your physical verification. Thanks


----------



## Ravi1 (Jul 3, 2014)

deepgill said:


> Dera Ravi i am 489ss 30th june applicant and my job verification has been done on 3rd sept by phone and waiting for physical verification. Please could you elaborate your physical verification. Thanks


Hey Hi,

Mine was over phone and email to HR only no physical verification. Did they inform you that physical verification would happen?

All the best!


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Ravi1 said:


> Hey Hi,
> 
> Mine was over phone and email to HR only no physical verification. Did they inform you that physical verification would happen?
> 
> All the best!


No mate my agent told me because of delaying in case.
Ok l think your personal interview means personal questions. They never inform you about physical verification.


----------



## Ravi1 (Jul 3, 2014)

deepgill said:


> No mate my agent told me because of delaying in case.
> Ok l think your personal interview means personal questions. They never inform you about physical verification.


Yes personal questions regarding my roles and responsibilities as my company shared only experience certificate with the verification officer over email and mentioned that this is what we can provide and the wait continues


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Yes Ravi DIBP has standard response... Wait wait. If there is work burden then how another applicants are getting their grants. What we did wrong ?( may, june applicants)


----------



## Ravi1 (Jul 3, 2014)

I think the most impacted are May and June and partially July. We are carry forward of 2014 applications so like most of them say that they have SLA's. If its right then we are already off track so do they really have to close our applications on priority? so they might have sent our applications to all kinds of checks and bought them self some breathing time by killing our time 

Just my thoughts


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

I am waiting since Feb....Feb/Mar are worst affected..there's a whole group for this..


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh. Did u call or email them. It's too too long.


jango28 said:


> I am waiting since Feb....Feb/Mar are worst affected..there's a whole group for this..


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

rahul1982 said:


> Oh. Did u call or email them. It's too too long.


Emailed, called...same response everytime: received your docs, will let you know, routine checks, cant tell you, unfortunate, mandatory for all apps...blah blah blah...


----------



## jimboo (Apr 14, 2013)

So happy to say that I got my Visa Grant emails right now!

I was somehow dissapointed and was planning for refusal, so if you are like me, exhausted of waiting and change of plans, do't lose your hope


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

jimboo said:


> So happy to say that I got my Visa Grant emails right now!
> 
> I was somehow dissapointed and was planning for refusal, so if you are like me, exhausted of waiting and change of plans, do't lose your hope


Congrats!!


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

jimboo said:


> So happy to say that I got my Visa Grant emails right now!
> 
> I was somehow dissapointed and was planning for refusal, so if you are like me, exhausted of waiting and change of plans, do't lose your hope


Wow..Congrats Jimboo.
Wonderful news!!!

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

jimboo said:


> So happy to say that I got my Visa Grant emails right now!
> 
> I was somehow dissapointed and was planning for refusal, so if you are like me, exhausted of waiting and change of plans, do't lose your hope


Congratulations.. Jimboo. Best of luck for next step..


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Such a good news.. congratulations...


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

Wow bro, party hard.so happy for u.


jimboo said:


> So happy to say that I got my Visa Grant emails right now!
> 
> I was somehow dissapointed and was planning for refusal, so if you are like me, exhausted of waiting and change of plans, do't lose your hope


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

jimboo said:


> So happy to say that I got my Visa Grant emails right now!
> 
> I was somehow dissapointed and was planning for refusal, so if you are like me, exhausted of waiting and change of plans, do't lose your hope


Congratulations.. That is some patience you have shown with DIBP...


----------



## Ravi1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Guys finally 

Here is my timeline

ACS Applied(263111): 26 March 2015 (Submitted with RPL as mine was Non IT degree)
ACS result: 10th April 2015
EOI Lodged(65 points): 11th April 2015
Invite 189: 24th April 2015
Visa Lodged: 22nd June 2015
Documents uploaded: 23rd June 2015
Medicals and PPC Request by CO 18th Aug 2015
Uploaded medicals and PCC 28th Aug 2015
Received Acknowledgement that all doc received (CO name is different) on 29th Aug 2015
Job verification present company call and email to HR- 4th Sep 2015 My company provided only experience certificate (Designation, salary, date of joining) and mentioned this is what we can provide.
Job verification 1st company (Email)- 8th Sep 2015
Job verification from Delhi immi office personal interview (telephonic)- 8th Oct 2015
Called Brisbane office to check status
30th Oct 2015 same information was provided "Have to wait"
6th 2015 same information was provided "Have to wait"
25th Nov 2015 same information was provided "Have to wait" (So I decided not to call as they are keeping a track of your calls and also the information provided by the officer on the phone was documented in detail) 
1st Dec 2015 - Game over (Grant Notification) (163 days from visa logged date to Grant)

Hope I have given all he details in detail  The only way out is "thru it" (Some times we have to wait as we don't have choice) 

All the best guys!


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Ravi1 said:


> Guys finally
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> ...


Wow Ravi congratulations.. Mate. All the best for your future. Happy for you.


----------



## rahul1982 (Jul 12, 2015)

That's awesome bro.congratulations. pray 4 us.


Ravi1 said:


> Guys finally
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ravi1 said:


> Guys finally
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> ...


Hearty congratulations, Ravi.


----------



## Ravi1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank you guy's and wish you all the best!


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

*Visa grant*

Dear All,

I finally received the GOLDEN EMAIL for my family (Me, Wife and Kid) on 5th December 2015, just a week after I provided my consent to reduce points. After CO contacted me to provide my consent to reduce points, I was in a dilemma whether to provide consent or fight for my rights to seek input as to what resulted in points reduction. After sending multiple emails and calling them, I didn't received any valuable feedback other than that one of my employment episode was not verifiable. They never told me which one. 

As the deadline was near, I prayed to ALLAH and submitted my consent as I did submitted all the plethora of documents as per forum guidelines with utmost honesty. Hanging by a thread for mere 7 sleepless nights, the golden email arrived on early Saturday (5-12-2015) which took all of my family with a surprise. 

Hats-of to all those who helped me over this forum from the start of EOI, IELTS on the way to NSW, 190 VISA application process/documents and finally for when points reduction email was sent. 

This forum is just a blessing and I strongly believe that digital content available over this forum is awesome and it really helps to answer your queries in detail and you will never need any agent to file your case if you follow their guidelines religiously.

In the end, I would like the senior members to point me towards latest preparation threads that can ease the process of relocation including accommodation, transport, driving license, job search, socializing, mandatory things to bring from homeland etc.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tauseef said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I finally received the GOLDEN EMAIL for my family (Me, Wife and Kid) on 5th December 2015, just a week after I provided my consent to reduce points. After CO contacted me to provide my consent to reduce points, I was in a dilemma whether to provide consent or fight for my rights to seek input as to what resulted in points reduction. After sending multiple emails and calling them, I didn't received any valuable feedback other than that one of my employment episode was not verifiable. They never told me which one.
> 
> ...


CONGRATS!!! Happy for you! good luck in OZ


----------



## jrmencha8 (Dec 9, 2015)

*Processing Time*

Hello, 

I submitted my application in June, on October 2nd additional information was requested regarding my relationship with my wife, we live in separate countries right now and have for the last couple of years. We provided all the information requested on October 28th but haven't heard back, our case officer is located in Adelaide. Any idea when we might hear back? 

Thank you


----------



## perthling (Oct 25, 2015)

jrmencha8 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I submitted my application in June, on October 2nd additional information was requested regarding my relationship with my wife, we live in separate countries right now and have for the last couple of years. We provided all the information requested on October 28th but haven't heard back, our case officer is located in Adelaide. Any idea when we might hear back?
> 
> Thank you


Hello jrmencha,

It usually takes the CO 6-8 weeks after the applicant presses the Request Complete button to go back and review that application again. You can give them a call or send them an email to the following contact info:

P: +61 7 3136 7000 (International) | 1800 720 656 (Australia)
E: [email protected]

I also got contacted for husband's PCC, medical, form 80 and 1221 on Oct. 2, and submitted them on Oct.22. No update on status after that. I did call once and emailed once. CO replied that our application is being processed but provided no clear timely when it will be finalized.

Let us know if you get any update. Good luck


----------



## deeya (Dec 13, 2015)

*sample acs reference letter template*

hi ,i am planning to apply for subclass 189 australian visa. I have 4.7 years of experience in IT industry,can some one please send a sample reference letter for software engineer for ACS skilled assessment to the email id : 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sandec (Jan 28, 2016)

Dear All,

I lodged my Application for 190 Skilled Visa on 10 October 2015. Case officer was assigned on 26 November 2015 and asked for Form 1221, Medicals and PCC. All the information requested by CO was uploaded on 16 December 2015. On 18 January 2016, i got mail from Skilled Support team and they asked for more information on Gaps (Time occupied, Finacial Support during Gaps and Study time), Reasons for Refusals (As i earlier got refusals for Student visa for Canada and Tourist Visa for USA). I provided all the information on 21 January 2016.

I am little worried now as I don't know any thing about Skilled Support Team.

Please help me out in this matter.

Thanks,
Sandeep


----------

